# Darkfall Online - Der tragische Held der MMORPGs



## Wolfner (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mich heute in einem Anfall von Nostalgie wieder an die Zeit erinnert in der ich gebannt die Ultima Online Bibliothek (eine alte Homepage) durchforstet habe, erstaunt darüber war was man alles in diesem Spiel machen konnte und mir Geschichten über die großen Geschehnisse und Möglichkeiten in Britannia ausgesponnen habe.

Jetzt, fast 8 Jahre später, habe ich mich dabei ertappt wie mich diese Träumerei wieder gepackt hat. Und zwar als ich mir Darkfall Online angesehen habe (Trailer). 
Ich habe gestern eine sehr hübsche Formulierung gelesen: MMOs waren usprünglich die Umsetzung des Pen&Paper-Rollenspielprinzips "Unendliche Freiheiten - Unendliche Möglichkeiten".

Und diesen Eindruck erweckt Darkfall Online momentan noch.
Aber haben solche Prinzipien heute überhaupt noch Bestand? Will das überhaupt jemand aus der Post-WoW-Generation? Möchte man seine eigene Fantasie in die Tat umsetzen oder ist man weiterhin zufrieden sich auf ein bestimmtes Gameplay-Schema einschränken zu lassen (welches in 99% der Fälle das simple Umhauen von Gegnern ist - Der einzige Unterschied ist es, ob man das mit oder ohne Questhintergrund macht)?

Ich habe so das Gefühl, dass das Sandbox-Prinzip Darkfalls niemals bestehen könnte. Selbst wenn der Entwickler alles richtig macht, so sind für die heutige MMO-Generation die Wege des Spiels zu komplex, das Ende zu offen und die Ziele zu unklar. Man muss sich in diesem Prinzip seine Ziele immerhin selbst schaffen, was einen Begriff wie "Endgame-Content" ad absurdum führt. Immerhin ist für jeden der Endgame-Content unterschiedlich.
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass soetwas heute noch ankommt (obwohl ich es mehr als nur begrüßen würde!).


Andere Todesurteile für Darkfall Online sind meiner Meinung nach:

- Bugs (wirklich heftige)
- keine deutsche Version
- schlechte Werbung
- schlechte Vermarktung
- keine Gametime-Cards bzw. mangelhafte Zahlungsmöglichkeiten

So wie es momentan aussieht, werden leider viele dieser Dinge eintreffen. Speziell was die Vermarktung anbetrifft! Darkfall hat offenbar nicht nur die Freiheiten der alten MMOs übernommen, sondern leider auch ihre Fehler.

MfG
Wolfner


----------



## Disasterio (14. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe mir den Trailer auch schon angesehen, so vor ca. einem Jahr, ich fand das Spiel auch Hammer und danach hab ich nie mehr davon gehört, bis du diesen Tread gemacht hast (  Ich hab sogar den Namen vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Weisst du noch mehr über dieses Spiel, weil das Marketing ist ja seehhrr schlecht, es kommt ja garnichts an die öffentlichkeit. Ist denn da schon ein Datum bekannt? Wann es rauskommen soll oder ein Jahr?


----------



## Wolfner (14. Oktober 2008)

20 min Gameplay-Trailer (hauptsächlich jedoch PvP): 

Part 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8o7Q_WnD4A

Part 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pP69m2UdjA...feature=related


Internetpräsenz:
http://www.darkfallonline.com/

Momentaner Status:
Hardware-Tech-Testing

Wird seit 2001 entwickelt.

Releasetermin:
Unbekannt


----------



## Fr3ak3r (14. Oktober 2008)

mein erstes mmo war wow, danach hdro, aoc und war...
mittlerweile suche ich aber auch ein mmo das mehr bietet als quests am fließband zu absolvieren, oder menschliche gegner umzuhaun.
halt eine freie welt in der man alles machen kann, ob nun einer tag für tag nur seinen handwerksberuf nachgeht, ein entdecker endlegenste orte entdeckt, spieler gemeinsam eine stadt aufbauen etc.

wenn ich mir die mmos ansehe die noch kommen, alle bieten das gleiche, questen, pvp'en, ruf farmen, der unterschied ist die andere welt, mich motiviert das kaum noch.


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. Oktober 2008)

hp sieht sch**** aus finde ich :X
naja und für son mmo sollte schon ne gescheite hp her >.>


----------



## Wolfner (15. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> hp sieht sch**** aus finde ich :X
> naja und für son mmo sollte schon ne gescheite hp her >.>




Im Entwicklungsstatus ist das wie ich denke kein so großes Thema. Man erinnere sich bspw. an die Warhammer-Seite lang vor dem Release.

Allerdings war Mythics Informationspolitik weit besser :-/


----------



## Parat (16. Oktober 2008)

Prinzipiell klingt es gut.

Ich rechne dennoch fest mit einer Enttäuschung, denn heutzutage ist das Griefer-Problem einfach gewaltiger, als es das bei UO war. Die Community ist asozialer geworden.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds bäh..
Ich hab mit RP nichts am Hut, also interessiert mich ein Spiel, welches weder Story, Grafik noch Gameplay bietet, rein garnicht.. bäh also.


----------



## Wolfner (18. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich finds bäh..
> Ich hab mit RP nichts am Hut, also interessiert mich ein Spiel, welches weder Story, Grafik noch Gameplay bietet, rein garnicht.. bäh also.



Woher willst du wissen, dass es nichts von alldem bietet? :-/ (mal abgesehen von der Grafik)


----------



## Nagroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Auf mich wirkt Darfall Online einwenig wie Eve Online. Zumindest ganz stark wenn ich mir die Sandbox Überlegung angucke und das es kein leveln geben wird, sondern alles Skill basiert ist.
Nun da Eve Online der absolute Marktführer im SF Online Spiel Bereich ist, und von der Komplexität von keinem anderen MMo geschlagen wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen das Darkfall evtl. dies für den Fantasy Bereich bedeuten könnte.


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2008)

Welches MMO bietet denn eine Story? Und sag jetzt nicht die vorgefertigten Billig Quests von Wow würden ne Story vermitteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn bieten eben Sandbox MMO's eine Story - deine eigene.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe zwar auch erst mit WoW angefangen MMORPGs zu spielen, allerdings finde ich die Idee einer freien Welt sehr ansprechend. Von daher bin ich eigentlich auf Darkfall Online gespannt seitdem ich das erste Mal davon gehört habe. War glaube ich sogar in einem Thread in dem Forum hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber grundsätzlich glaube ich dass die Idee einer Sandbox zurzeit wieder Aufschwung findet, neben Darkfall befindet sich ja auch noch Mortal Online in der Entwicklung. Und Eve Online verbucht ja auch steigenden Zulauf. Deshalb hoffe ich darauf das es wieder mehr solcher "freien" Spiele geben wird.


----------



## chopi (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe auch sehr stark,dass das Spiel auch bieten kann,was ich mir vorstelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Große Landschaften,die man bebauen,bereisen,bevölkern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir werden sehn,schickt mir ne Pm wenn das Ding rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade die FAQ durchgelesen und soweit ich das mit meinem mickrigen English sagen kannst, ist da auch die Rede von Kämpfen mit dem Mount. Oder habe ich da nur was falsch verstanden? Falls jemand ein bischen mehr Ahnung von Darkfall hat wäre es nett wenn er was dazu sagen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke


----------



## Abell (19. Oktober 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade die FAQ durchgelesen und soweit ich das mit meinem mickrigen English sagen kannst, ist da auch die Rede von Kämpfen mit dem Mount. Oder habe ich da nur was falsch verstanden? Falls jemand ein bischen mehr Ahnung von Darkfall hat wäre es nett wenn er was dazu sagen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hier mal eine deutsche Seite auf der du auch alle Infos findest: http://www.darkfallonline.eu
und hier noch das Wiki: http://www.darkfallonline.eu/wiki/index.php/Hauptseite


und ein Auszug zu den Mounts:

_In Darkfall kannst du ausserdem vom Mount aus kämpfen. Du wirst zwar nicht in der Lage sein alle Kampfstile zu benutzen, aber du bist schnell unterwegs und bist in der Lage Blockaden aus Spielern damit zu zerbrechen. Während du reitest kannst du durch gezielte Angriffe vom Mount gerissen werden, oder dein Mount kann getötet werden._


Also wenn sie wirklich halten was sie versprechen wirds für mich wirklich das interessanteste Spiel seit den letzten 4 Jahren. Aber ich schätze, dass es nicht gerade die Massen anziehen wird, da es für den 0815 MMORpG - Spieler durch seine "Freiheit" zu "unbequem" werden wird.

Dass man z.B. tote Spieler Chars komplett looten kann, Taschendiebstahl möglich sein wird, oder man Reittiere stehlen oder töten kann (ausser sie sind im "eingepackt" find ich persönlich ja genial, aber viele wird sowas abschrecken.

Mir bereitet es auch etwas Probleme, dass es zu Release mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nur auf Englisch herauskommen wird und obs später noch lokalisiert wird ist auch eher fraglich. Ich kam zwar zu UO Zeiten noch ganz gut klar, aber das war zu einer Zeit, als ich gerade mit der Schule fertig war und in der Zwischenzeit (die letzten 5-8 Jahre) hatte ich nicht gerade viel Übung in dieser Sprache . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (19. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidavius (20. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Welches MMO bietet denn eine Story? Und sag jetzt nicht die vorgefertigten Billig Quests von Wow würden ne Story vermitteln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole: FFXI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (20. Oktober 2008)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Auf mich wirkt Darfall Online einwenig wie Eve Online. Zumindest ganz stark wenn ich mir die Sandbox Überlegung angucke und das es kein leveln geben wird, sondern alles Skill basiert ist.
> Nun da Eve Online der absolute Marktführer im SF Online Spiel Bereich ist, und von der Komplexität von keinem anderen MMo geschlagen wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen das Darkfall evtl. dies für den Fantasy Bereich bedeuten könnte.



genau, eve ist ein gutes beispiel dafür, dass es auch jenseits des fliflafluffi respawn-mmo marktes erfolgreiche mmos gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


denke auch das darkfall sich behaupten wird und erfolg haben wird. 
erfolgreich = die entwickler verdienen geld. 
eine hohe fünfstellige spielerzahl dürfte dicke reichen.


----------



## chopi (20. Oktober 2008)

Leuds!
Hier wurde eine Seite gepostet,durch die ich in einen Irc-channel gekommen bin.
Dort hat man mir gesichert,vor Dezember fängt die Openbeta an.
Tatsache,auf zugehörigem Wiki gab es auch einen Link,da hab ich mich glatt angemeldet.
Wurde ich nun profesionel verarscht oder kommt das wirklich noch ende des Jahres?
lg


----------



## Ineluki-OA (20. Oktober 2008)

Du wurdest nicht verarscht, das Spiel soll noch vor Ende des Jahres rauskommen und die Open Beta soll im bereits Anfang Dezember zuende sein, was heißt das die wohl auch bald starten wird.


----------



## Curumo (20. Oktober 2008)

hmm kannst du den link für die Anmeldung einmal hier posten oder per Nachricht mir schicken ? ich wäre doch sehr daran interessiert mir ein solches Spiel einmal an zu sehen, ich spiele zwar zur Zeit Eve aber im Fantasy bereich fühle ich mich wohler als im Weltraum also besteht an Darkfall deutlich mehr interesse ^^

schon mal danke im vorraus


----------



## Ineluki-OA (20. Oktober 2008)

Klar kann ich machen. Hier ist der Link Darkfall Beta. Musst dich aber erst noch im Forum anmelden.


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Wo wir grad bei dem Thema sind...
Ich hab aus Gewohnheit nur den ersten Buchstaben meines Nachnahmens angegeben. Heisst das für mich automatisch keine Openbeta?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (21. Oktober 2008)

Der Link den ich vorher gepostet habe ist ja noch für die Closed Beta. Und auch da glaube ich nicht, das das deine Chancen mindert.

Ich weiß gerade nicht, was Adventurine für eine Open Beta plant, entweder nach dem Warhammer Modell, also das man einen Key benötigt, oder eine richtige Open Beta, also jeder kann einfach so spielen. Aber das sollte eigentlich gar nichts machen.


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt,danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (21. Oktober 2008)

Immer wieder gerne *g*

Hier gibts noch ein Video das die Landschaft von Darkfall zeigt: Video

Sehr schön und stimmig wie ich finde.


----------



## chopi (21. Oktober 2008)

Dann wollen wir hoffen,das mein Laptop das Spiel aushält...
Und ob ich mir das game leisten kann >.<
Ok,das ist Spam


----------



## Ineluki-OA (21. Oktober 2008)

Das Spiel soll relativ genügsam sein, also sollte das schon klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mittlerer Absatz Link


----------



## Gromthar (22. Oktober 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> mein erstes mmo war wow, danach hdro, aoc und war...
> mittlerweile suche ich aber auch ein mmo das mehr bietet als quests am fließband zu absolvieren, oder menschliche gegner umzuhaun.
> halt eine freie welt in der man alles machen kann, ob nun einer tag für tag nur seinen handwerksberuf nachgeht, ein entdecker endlegenste orte entdeckt, spieler gemeinsam eine stadt aufbauen etc.
> 
> wenn ich mir die mmos ansehe die noch kommen, alle bieten das gleiche, questen, pvp'en, ruf farmen, der unterschied ist die andere welt, mich motiviert das kaum noch.


Das geht mir übrigens sehr ähnlich. Die Entwickler bauen MMOs nur noch für den breiten Markt und trauen sich nichts wirklich innovatives mehr. Sehr schade. Ich hoffe ja noch ein wenig auf Mortal Online. Mal schauen was draus wird.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (22. Oktober 2008)

Scheinbar scheinen die "Sandkasten" MMOs wieder ein bischen im kommen zu sein, erst Darkfall und dann auch noch Mortal Online. Und Eve wird ja auch immer erfolgreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffentlich setzt sich das fort.


----------



## Rylah (22. Oktober 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Scheinbar scheinen die "Sandkasten" MMOs wieder ein bischen im kommen zu sein, erst Darkfall und dann auch noch Mortal Online. Und Eve wird ja auch immer erfolgreicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also, nach der Athens Digital Week gibt es ein neues 30-minütiges Video auf www.darkfallworld.com Das ist mit einer Handkamera vom Vorführungsbildschirm aufgenommen. Also keine Grafikwunder erwarten.

Was dem offiziellen Forum nach die meisten WoW-gestählten Spieler abschreckt ist das Full Loot. Also wenn man stirbt kann sich jeder am eigenen Besitz bedienen. Und zwar ohne Ausnahme. Alles kann weg sein. Die Idee, daß Equipment wie Waffen, Rüstung etc. nicht den Hauptteil des Spiels ausmachen und deshalb auch der Verlust zu verschmerzen ist und die Idee, daß jedes Ausrüstungsstück das man benutzt mit der Zeit kaputt geht, scheint schwer zu vermitteln zu sein. Wenn man gewöhnt ist T1-T6/7/8/9 über Monate zu farmen, scheint die Idee, dass Spielbeherrschung das Gear zwar nicht unwichtig, aber weit weniger wichtig macht, schwer zu verarbeiten zu sein.

Klar, in WoW wäre es unerträglich wenn einem jemand die Rüstung und die Waffen für die man monatelang in Raids sein bestes gegeben hat einfach wegnehmen könnte, weil eben alles darauf basiert, immer die gleiche Tretmühle noch ein weiteres mal durchzulatschen, um doch noch das letzte fehlende Token zu bekommen. Aber DF funktioniert ganz anders. Nach der Anfangsphase, die vermutlich ein Gankfest ohne Beispiel wird, werden die starken Gilden die Städte besetzen und ausbauen. Und dann fängt ein völlig neues Spiel an. 

Politik, Spionage, Verrat, Heldentum. Massive Schlachten um Ressourcengebiete, Bündnisse zwischen Gilden, die auch gebrochen werden, eine völlig neue Welt des Spiels. Und das schöne ist, daß man nicht erst einen Monat Level und Gear grinden muss um überhaupt mitspielen zu können. Auch relative neue Spieler können einen Beitrag leisten und mit dem Clan zusammen die Stadt einnehmen oder verteidigen, Schiffe bauen und bemannen. Oder einer Söldnergilde beitreteten, die von anderen Gilden gemieten wird oder das Geld sammeln, um sich eine solche Söldnergilde leisten zu können. Man ist niemals in leeren Gebieten, die keiner mehr betritt, weil sie aus der Levelrange sind.

Klar, die alten Hasen wissen das alles. Aber es soll ja auch noch Spieler geben, die sich neu für Darkfall oder Sandkästen allgemein interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (24. Oktober 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Scheinbar scheinen die "Sandkasten" MMOs wieder ein bischen im kommen zu sein, erst Darkfall und dann auch noch Mortal Online. Und Eve wird ja auch immer erfolgreicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich denke, diese Entwicklung ist unausweichlich. Die meisten Spieler, mit denen ich mich bisher darüber unterhalten durfte, bemägeln sehr ähnliche Aspekte in Design und Inhalten der derzeit "größeren" MMOs. Im Endeffekt stößt man immer wieder auf die selben Maschinismen: Leveln, Questen, Raiden, Farmen und das alles zu einfach, zu wenig Tiefgang, zu statisch. Sie entwicklen MMOs, die für wirklich alle Spielernaturen das Richtige sein könnte - allein der Masse wegen und daher auch möglichst einfach.

Mortal Online und Darkfall sind meine Hoffnungen für das Genre.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (24. Oktober 2008)

Meine Rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curumo (28. Oktober 2008)

grml
ich war auch schon mal neetter, noch mal nen danke für den Link
habs wol nicht in die Beta geschafft hoffe aber auf ne richtige offene Beta marke Ragnarok Online wo jeder mit machen kann
bin schon sehr gespannt auf dieses Spiel


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

Die Openbeta startet am 10.11 !!
Ihr habt also noch 9 Tage,um euch für selbige anzumelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (1. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Die Openbeta startet am 10.11 !!
> Ihr habt also noch 9 Tage,um euch für selbige anzumelden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo steht denn das? *neugierig*


----------



## chopi (1. November 2008)

"Moving along, and we’re about two weeks behind schedule announcing this, but we’re going to start opening up the beta to more and more testers on or around November 10th to coincide with the next phases of our server deployment."

Scheint aber nicht wirklich zu stimmen,bin mir selbst nicht mehr ganz sicher *g*


----------



## Ineluki-OA (2. November 2008)

Das Datum stimmt schon allerdings ist es wohl nicht die Open Beta sondern nur eine weitere Welle von Beta-Invites. Aber so langsam gehts voran *g*.


----------



## Curumo (3. November 2008)

Egal was es ist , für mich heißt es Daumen drücken

*Drück drück * würde die Beta so gerne schon sehen , jaja auch aus Egoistischen Gründen steinigt mich wenn ich mit testen fertig bin ;P


----------



## chopi (3. November 2008)

Ich würde die Beta nur zu gern zoggn,ich glaub nämlich nicht,dass ich mir Darkfall leisten kann :/


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (3. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich würde die Beta nur zu gern zoggn,ich glaub nämlich nicht,dass ich mir Darkfall leisten kann :/




Wird sicher genauso teuer wie jedes andere neuerschienes Pc-Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn du es dir dennoch nicht leisten könntest, dann musst es dir schenken lassen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Beta (im Endstadium) würde mich nur deshalb interessieren, um zu wissen, ob es sich lohnt das Spiel zu kaufen, oder ob es noch eine Baustelle sein wird beim Release.


----------



## chopi (4. November 2008)

Naja,das Spiel werde ich mir warscheinlich leisten können,aber nicht die 13 Taler im Monat


----------



## Parat (7. November 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich finds bäh..
> Ich hab mit RP nichts am Hut, also interessiert mich ein Spiel, welches weder Story, Grafik noch Gameplay bietet, rein garnicht.. bäh also.


Ehrlich gesagt bezweifel ich erheblich, dass Darkfall für RP ne Basis wird. Mal ehrlich, einfach da durch die Foren browsen.

Der Kernpunkt ist "überall PvP" und nicht RP. Wie gesagt, die Community ist asozialer geworden, da kommt nix zustande.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (7. November 2008)

Falls du darkfallonline.com meinst muss ich dir leider rechtgeben... Die Community ist da einfach ein bischen "extrem". 

Allerdings bietet Darkfall, zumindest in der Theorie, das meiste für Rpler. Kein Vergleich mit WoW oder WAR. Aber viel hängt natürlich von der Com ab.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. November 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bezweifel ich erheblich, dass Darkfall für RP ne Basis wird. Mal ehrlich, einfach da durch die Foren browsen.
> 
> Der Kernpunkt ist "überall PvP" und nicht RP. Wie gesagt, die Community ist asozialer geworden, da kommt nix zustande.



Nur weil es überall möglich sein wird, Mitspieler (ingame natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zu töten, heißt es nicht, dass deshalb kein RP möglich ist. Das hat doch nicht wirklich etwas miteinander zu tun. 
Ich denke für meinen Teil jedenfalls, dass gerade durch die offene Spielwelt a la UO viel Rollenspiel möglich ist. Außer natürlich Darkfall würde ein riesen Erfolg werden und jeder Spinner würde dahin wechseln, dann wäre die Community im Arsch und das Rollenspiel auch.


----------



## chopi (7. November 2008)

Roleplay kann man vllt im kleinen Kreis betreiben,aber in einem Spiel,dessen Story "Die Welt heisst Agon" kann man doch nicht wirklich Spielbezogenes Rp machen,oder?
(Sollte es eine selten dämliche Frage gewesen sein,gebe ich zu,meine ganze Mmoerfahrung geht auf Wow zurück.)


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Roleplay kann man vllt im kleinen Kreis betreiben,aber in einem Spiel,dessen Story "Die Welt heisst Agon" kann man doch nicht wirklich Spielbezogenes Rp machen,oder?



Ja, es gibt wenig Hintergrundinformationen über Agon, weil der Spieler die Welt gestallten soll und er Geschichte schreiben soll, da die Welt sozusagen an ihrem Anfang steht, nachdem irgendeine Katastrophe oder was auch immer die alten Zivilisationen ausgelöscht hat. Kann man hier nachlesen(Achtung ist auf Englisch).

Ich denke schon, dass es einige Rollenspiel Gilden geben wird, und auch viele Rollenspieler. Ich versteh sowieso nicht, wie man ein MMORPG spielen kann, ohne sich Gedanken über seinen Charakter zu machen. Ich schaff das nie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (10. November 2008)

Für mich macht Onlineplay ohne RP auch keinen Sinn, aber die Settingleere und die vollkommene Konzentration auf PvE-Mechanismen lassen mich erheblich dran zweifeln, dass sich da ne große RP-Szene entwickelt. Mal davon ab, dass RP-Server ja eh nicht geplant sind.

Ich glaub der einzige Grund, wieso einige RPer denken, dass das grandios und passend ist, ist, dass so getan wird als wäre das UO, nur besser aussehend.

Klar, dass dann alte Erinnerungen hochkommen über das damals doch erträgliche RP-Niveau selbst auf den kommerziellen Servern.

Nur: Damals hatten Spieler 200 DM Telefonkosten je Monat, FLatrates gab es nicht, maximal noch Zugänge über ne Uni oder sowas.

Und das führte dann zu einer extrem "elitären" Spielerschaft. Heutzutage haste aber die ganzen Deppen, die das Internet eben jetzt auch bevölkern, dabei.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (10. November 2008)

Du meinst PvP-Mechanismen ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. November 2008)

Hat irgendjemand eine E-mail bekommen?
Die Beta war für heute angesetzt,doch es kam nichts :/


----------



## Ineluki-OA (10. November 2008)

Hat noch nicht angefangen, es besteht also noch Hoffnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem hieß es um den 10ten rum und nicht genau am 10ten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (12. November 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Falls du darkfallonline.com meinst muss ich dir leider rechtgeben... Die Community ist da einfach ein bischen "extrem".
> 
> Allerdings bietet Darkfall, zumindest in der Theorie, das meiste für Rpler. Kein Vergleich mit WoW oder WAR. Aber viel hängt natürlich von der Com ab.


Es hängt alles von der Comm ab. Nicht vieles, alles.

Dieses "Darkfall bietet viel für RP" ist ne Luftblase. Ja, ich finde Skills auch schöner als Level. Und? Mein RP hängt nicht davon ab, ob ich nun Levels oder Skills habe. Die üblichen Argumente:

1) Weniger sinnloses Grinden
Ob ich als RPer wirklich mehr - für mich überflüssigen - Grind habe, wenn ich mich einmal bis Lvl 50 oder 70 (LOTRO/WOW) hochziehe (oder sogar von einem Mod hochziehen lasse, wie ja in WOW möglich^^) und dann dort verharre 

oder ob ich permanent Skillpunkte wiederbschaffen muss, die mir ja verfallen mit der Zeit und nach jedem PvP, das bestimmt in der Regel keinen RP-Grund hat, sondern einfach nur Ganken ist, mir meine gesamte Ausrüstung wieder-er-grinden muss.

Ich glaube letzteres ist am Ende mehr sinnloses Grinden. Dass man Monsterpopulationen etc ausrotten kann, ist nett btw.


2) Mit Skills kann ich vielfältigere Chars darstellen

Das stimmt in der Theorie, wenn man nun unbedingt dran glaubt, dass man nun unbedingt Punkt für Punkt die Enginewerte und nur die ausspielen darf. Also ... eine bestimmte Klasse zu spielen schränkt MICH erstmal kaum darin ein, wie dieser Char nun wirklich im RP ist.

In LOTRO schwimme ich durch einen Teich durch ... wenn mein Char Nichtschwimmer ist, dann emote ich das. In DO saufe ich wahrscheinlich ab, bis ich 20 Stunden geschwommen bin.^^

Ich bin persönlich kein Anhänger der Theorie, dass umso detailreicher in Werte gegossene Chars zu mehr RP führen. Im Gegenteil, die meisten RPer, die ich wirklich als vorbildhaft sehe, nutzen ihre Phantasie und gehen dann in Rollenspielsysteme, wo sie erschreckend wenige Werte haben und wo viel mehr davon abhängt, wie sie ihren Char spielen.


3) Schiffsreisen etc .... ja, nett ... jede zusätzliche Location (und ein Schiff ist auch eine) führt auch zu entsprechendem RP. Ist okay.


4) Keine Housing-Instanzen, sondern riesige Spielwelt und da eben wirklich uninstanziert Spielerhäuser etc.

Klingt nett. Dennoch kann es nicht nur, sondern wird auch zu einer Zersiedlung führen.


5) Spielerstädte

Ich spiel seit 5 Jahren auch sehr politisch angehauchtes RP. Und um ehrlich zu sein sind mir da echte Städte mit NSCs, die Komplexität besitzen (okay, das bietet kein MMORPG^^) um Löngen lieber als die diversen Rollenspielsiedlungen in anderen Spielen. Ja, dort gibt es dann RP .. ne Weile, dann steht die Hälfte der Häuser defacto leer.^^

Wenn die Bewoher einer Stadt sich ihre Führung wählen können, dann hat das was ... aber ob da wirklich die gezielten Lügenkampagnen im Wahlkamp im RP das Ergebnis signifkant beeinflussen? Ich bezweifel es.


6) Fokussierung auf PvP

bedeutet schlicht, dass es dann auch Gerangel um den Platz in der Nahrungskette gibt ... Ich tippe mal, dass tatsächlich dann Items sogar wichtiger werden als in WOW (kein Wunder, dass sich die HP lang und breit über die unique Items auslassen, die man sammeln kann)

7) Lore

Es gibt keines. Nun bin ich kein Freund von dutzenden Regelbüchern und ich sage in vielem auch "Ach, der Hintergrund entwickelt sich nach und nach im RP) ... aber das setzt eben voraus, dass die COmm sich untereinander vertraut und schätzt. Das sehe ich nicht.^^

8) Player-Skill soll wichtiger sein

... das ist ein RP eher zuwider laufender Gedanke, macht aber eben viele problematische Spieler ganz wuschig vor Erregung.^^

-----



Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Nur weil es überall möglich sein wird, Mitspieler (ingame natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch ... mehr Itemverlust bei Tod = mehr re-grinden

RPer sind NIE in der Mehrheit. Es gibt ja nicht mal den Versuch, einen RP-Server einzurichten (dem ich aber auch keine Chance einräumen würde)



> Ich denke für meinen Teil jedenfalls, dass gerade durch die offene Spielwelt a la UO viel Rollenspiel möglich ist.


Na komm, was ist jetzt explizit anders? Wo ist die Spielwelt offen in dem RP-fördernden Sinne? Ein Beispiel: In meinen eigenen RP-Lösungen käme ich nie auf die Idee, ein Dungeon zu instanzieren. Schließlich soll sich auch da RP entwickeln, wenn eben verschiedene Gruppen aufeinander treffen.

Nur: Das klappt nur, wenn die Chance hoch ist, dass beide Gruppen RP betreiben. Sorry, das sehe ich nicht. Die RPer sind eh ne kleine Minderheit. Und das heißt nur, dass Du nicht mal dort Deine Ruhe haben kannst. Kill-on-sight ist ja okay. Und sorry, aber es hat Gründe, wieso kein einziges ernstzunehmendes ROllenspielprojekt auf sowas wie Kill-on-sight aufbaut. Weil dann Emoten Verlieren heoßt.



> Außer natürlich Darkfall würde ein riesen Erfolg werden und jeder Spinner würde dahin wechseln, dann wäre die Community im Arsch und das Rollenspiel auch.


Erstens ist die Comm jetzt schon grenzwertig ... in Würde ergraute UO-Veteranen sind da zwar viele, ob des Hypes ala diesem Thread hier .... aber die Zahl der Leute, die es einfach geil finden, in Gruppen möglichst viele andere Spieler zu jagen, ist deutlich höher.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (12. November 2008)

Du hast auf deine Art sicher recht. 

Allerdings verfolge ich deine Beiträge sowohl hier als auch auf anderen Boards (falls du der gleiche bist) und ich denke wir haben einfach verschieden Ansichten bzg. RP und Spielen allgemein. Ich sehe RP nicht als Hauptgrund ein MMORPG zu spielen sondern eher als "Zusatz".

Allerdings gibt in deinem Post noch ein paar Punkte die ich so nicht stehen lassen kann:

Zu 

1) Du wirst dir deine Ausrüstung eher nicht ergrinden müssen da im Prinzip alles craftbar ist. Wenn du beispielsweise in einer Gilde bist kannst du einfach zu der Gildenbank oder eurem Crafter gehen und dir die Rüstung wieder herstellen lassen. Und ob es mehr Grind ist hochzuleveln oder Skills zu skillen ist sicher Ansichtsache.

4) Hier gibt es noch nicht viele Informationen dazu aber es wird auch Gildenstädte geben und diese werden wohl immer umkämpft und bewohnt sein da es insgesamt nur rund 100 Plätze dafür gibt. Das könnte natürlich für dich auch ein Nachteil sein.

6) Das stimmt auf keinen Fall. Nicht das mit der PvP-Fokussierung sondern die Item-Fokussierung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Items werden kaum eine Rolle spielen sondern eher wie gut man seine Char beherrscht. Und wo hast du was von Unique Items gelesen? 

7) Es gibt Lore. Nicht viel aber ein bischen. Hier z.B. die Geschichte von Agon bis Darkfall hier.

Falls ich was falsch gesagt habe bitte berichtigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (13. November 2008)

Punkt 6) Stimmt, Du hast Recht.

Punkt 1) kommt auf den Aufwand an, den das bedeutet, aber im Prinzip ist Dein Einwand okay.

Punkt 7) Zu HdRO gibts tausende Bücher usw ... aber ich bin gar kein Vertreter der These, dass mehr Lore mehr RP bedeutet. Im Prinzip find ich es wirklich reizvoll, wenn sich eben die Welt bewegt. 

---

Zu den unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkten: Klar, jeder schreibt von seiner Schwerpunktsetzung aus. Ich trau btw DO durchaus zu, ein gutes Spiel zu werden (auch wenn ich die Grafik im Gameplayvideo irgendwie .. hakelig fand, kanns nicht beschreiben). Ich glaub nur, dass die Hoffnungen der Leute, die dort UO-artig RP vermuten - und das RP in UO war äußerst spaßig, aber nun definitiv nicht Hardcore ... ich glaub die Hoffnungen werden sich zerschlagen.

Überhaupt find ich die STreitigkeiten zwischen Low- und Hardcore-RPern eh seltsam .... Ich hab kein Problem mit Leuten wie Dir, die RP als Bonus zum PvP/PvE-Geschehen sehen, aaaaber ich finde eine Sache in MMORPGs wahnsinnig schade: Das RP, das es gibt, ist überall konstant auf dem Rückzug und es hat kaum Futter.

Rückzug: Desto älter ein Spiel ist, desto weniger RP wird öffentlich betrieben (außer es ist so unbekannt und/oder alt, dass da eh nur die spielen, die wegen dem RP da sind). Es gibt ein paar (wenigerw erdende und schrumpfende) RP-Gilden, die wirklich RP betreiben, aber das findet statt in Housing-Instanzen, Raid-Instanzen und an abgelegenen Orten. Und das wird mit der Zeit immer grausamer, solange das SPiel noch populär ist.

Futter: Um was soll sich das RP drehen? Die SPielhandlung ist eine Abfolge von Quests. Nichts ändert sich in der Welt, es ist alles stationär. Neue Techniken wie Phasing (also verschiedene Spieler erleben die selbe auch noch verschieden, je nach persönlichem Fortschritt) machen das nur noch schlimmer. Alles ist optimiert auf das Erlebnis, wenn man sich der Questfolge entlang hangelt. Das alles führt nur dazu, dass es gar kein gemeinsames Setting gibt.

Deswegen zieht sich auch alles zurück aufs Lore. Super, es gibt tausend Bücher zum Thema, und so wird RP zu einer Nerd-Diskussion und RP selber wird zum Versuch, einfach nur einen Zwerg, einen Elfen, einen Menschen zu spielen unter möglichst viel Lore-Einbezug, aber ohne jede Tageaktualität. Die einzige Aktualität ist der Stand diverser Beziehungen oder der gemeinsam erzielte SToryfortschritt, den tausende andere auch haben. Kurzum. ich finds schlicht langweilig. Kein Wunder, dass sich da viele Leute denken "Naja, das bisschen RP ist maximal ein Zusatz"

WoW in erster Linie (als erfolgreichstes MMO"RP"G) hat das kaputt gemacht, was ich mal die Blackbox-Haltung nenne. Als ich anfing zu spielen, da war UO die einzig realistische Option .. Man fieberte dem Spiel entgegen und hatte im Kopf schon irgendwelche Ritter- / Mantel&Degen- / Fantasy-Szenen vor dem inneren Auge und konnte nur träumen oder hoffen, dass man selbiges auch online erlebt oder sogar übertrifft. Man hatte keine Ahnung, was passiert.

Und selbst nach einiger Zeit ging ich, bis auf wenige verabredete Tage, immer noch online, ohne zu wissen, was mich erwarten würde. Jo, man hatte auch nen Crafter-Char und man hatte seine Lieblings-Kampflocations, andererseits war man sich immer sicher, bisher maximal an der Oberfläche gekratzt zu haben.

WOW ersetzte dann diese gespannte Neugierde und auch die Phantasie durch Wissen, Tabellen, Aggro-Management und CO. Jetzt ist es natürlich vollkommen okay, wenn ein Spiel anders ist als von mir gewünscht.^^ Aber es ist schade, weil die Leute nix anderes mehr erwarten. Und als RP kennt die heutige Online-Generation fast nur noch in irgendeiner Kneipe mal bisserl mit-RPen ohne viel Inhalt ... oder im Maximalfall gruppeninternes RP. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. November 2008)

Will das zocken waaaaaah.Ist schon ein Clanprojekt in Planung?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (14. November 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Futter: Um was soll sich das RP drehen? Die SPielhandlung ist eine Abfolge von Quests. Nichts ändert sich in der Welt, es ist alles stationär.



Hmm....genau das meinte ich eigentlich in meinem letzten Beitrag mit "offene Spielwelt". Bisschen unglücklich ausgedrückt, meinte damit genau diese "nicht-stationäre"-Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Parat schrieb:


> WOW ersetzte dann diese gespannte Neugierde und auch die Phantasie durch Wissen, Tabellen, Aggro-Management und CO. Jetzt ist es natürlich vollkommen okay, wenn ein Spiel anders ist als von mir gewünscht.^^ Aber es ist schade, weil die Leute nix anderes mehr erwarten.* Und als RP kennt die heutige Online-Generation fast nur noch in irgendeiner Kneipe mal bisserl mit-RPen ohne viel Inhalt ... oder im Maximalfall gruppeninternes RP. Traurig aber wahr.*



Das ist es. Die meisten machen mal ein wenig Rollenspiel, um sich vom vielen Farmen auszuruhen und um dann wieder in die nächste Raidinstanz zu latschen, um weitere Items abzustauben.
Aber was soll man in den meisten aktuellen MMOs sonst machen? Da geht es meist nur noch darum immer bessere Ausrüstungsgegenstände abzustauben, da man sonst *nichts* anderes machen kann.
Ich halte mich ja derzeitig gerade ein wenig in EvE auf, und wie schön ist es da auch mal "böse Jungs" zu treffen, die gerade alle vorbeikommenden Frachter von Mitspielern ausscannen und überfallen - wenn es sich denn lohnt. Es ist doch viel schöner Rollenspiel bzw. seinen Charakter auszuleben, wenn man entscheiden kann, was man tut und es mehr als nur eine oder zwei Alternativen gibt. 
Und ob nun die Piraten, die die Frachter bei EvE ausraubten, nun wirklich "bewusst" Rollenspieler waren, weiß ich nicht, aber sie haben letztendlich eine Rolle gespielt und machen die Welt (oder in diesem Fall das Weltall) lebendiger und realistischer.


----------



## Parat (15. November 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Hmm....genau das meinte ich eigentlich in meinem letzten Beitrag mit "offene Spielwelt". Bisschen unglücklich ausgedrückt, meinte damit genau diese "nicht-stationäre"-Welt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, dann hast Du im Prinzip Recht.

Aaaaaber: Schön und gut, bei DO wird es also Dynamik geben, mehr zumindest. Aber sind wir mal ehrlich .. worauf laufen die hinaus? Gibt es einen Krieg zwischen zwei Rassen, weil eine diplomatische Initiative unterbunden wurde, wurden von einer dritten Partei heimlich beide Parteien in die Einbildug gelockt, die jeweils andere wäre für die Angriffe auf die eigenen Warentransporte verantwortlich?

Oder ist es, weil Clan XYZ 50 Mann zusammen hatte und sich sagte wir greifen Clan ABC an .. und kann es morgen anders sein? ... Für mich qualifiziert sich das eben nicht wirklich als komplexe Entwicklung. Es ist sozusagen die unterste Stufe der Komplexität. Ja, es passiert was, aber es lohnt sich kaum als Thema.

Was mich ärgert, ist, dass unsere Erwartungen inzwischen so niedrig sind, dass sie mit ein paar Capture-the-Flag-Spielchen befriedigt werden können.^^ Wohlgemerkt: Ich hab null, aber auch überhaupt nix dagegen, dass jemandem dieses PvP-Burgen-erstürmen Spaß macht. Nein, das sei jedem gegönnt, aber dass das schon als Ausweis der RP-Tauglichkeit gilt, das finde ich bemerkenswert falsch. Also, mal ehrlich .. wer in so einer Schlacht tatsächlich emotet, der hat verloren. Und die Jungs, die da (bewundersnwerterweise) am eifrigsten bei sind, sind wohl kaum diejenigen, welche dem ganzen dann auch Flair verpassen, indem man wirklich Tote begräbt, Trauerfeiern abhält, Initiativen startet, Kriegsräte hält, Wiederaufbau im RP betreibt, Intrigen spinnt, ....

Wie gesagt, ich hab nix dagegen, dass einem das Spaß macht ... es ärgert mich nur, wenn so getan wird, als wäre es ein Optimum. Es hat null Flair im RP-Sinne, null Flair im Sinne von "ich fühl mich wirklich wie in einer anderen Welt, mit ihrem so eigenen Machtgefüge, mit ihrer inneren, unendlichen Komplexität.



> Das ist es. Die meisten machen mal ein wenig Rollenspiel, um sich vom vielen Farmen auszuruhen und um dann wieder in die nächste Raidinstanz zu latschen, um weitere Items abzustauben.


Aye .. Wie gesagt, ich hab da auch nix gegen. Ich hab nur was dagegen, dass man so tut, als wäre das schon RP. Und noch mehr hab ich dagegen, dass leider die heutige "Jugend" tatsächlich denkt, dass das schon das Optimum ist.

Das Optimum ist Geschichte und Athmo total. Das heißt, dass das was man tut sowohl einen Grund hat, als auch in sich stimmig ist. Ich geh nicht täglich in den Wald, um Monster zu schnetzeln. Gut, vielleicht bin ich Mitglied einer Garde und das sind unsere Patroullien ... aber dann hab ich nebenher Probleme mit Vorgesetzten, Kollegen und bei unseren Patroullien können wir durchaus auf die Schliche von irgendwem kommen, der etwas ganz anderes getan hat. Mordfall anyone? Auf einmal wird aus unserem Lvl 60 Moscher eine Person, die wirklich etwas untersucht, aufklärt, etc.

Oder raus aus der Verbrechensbekämpfer-Ecke, rein in die kriminelle Schiene. Anstatt Burg XYZ anzugreifen, könnten wir flussaufwärts einen Posten bauen und bemannen und den Fluss umleiten oder vergiften.^^ Mir gehts gar nicht darum, ob dieses oder jenes Feature in einem Spiel ist, mir gehts darum, dass "uns" jedwede Phantasie abgenommen wurde.

Diebstähle können so aussehen wie in AoC ... "Gold her, sonst gibts auf Maul. Heil Krom" oder wie auch immer da der passende Gott heißt. Und das war jetzt schon die RP-Situation.^^ Wie schauts aus mit "Oceans 11" oder "The Clou" oder all den schönen Filmen über viel viel komplexere Schurkenstücke? Wär da nicht viel mehr rauszuholen?

Ein PvP-Konflikt kann so aussehen: Zwei Typen begegnen sich im Wald, rufen sich gegensätzliche Götternamen zu und tanzen 15 Sekunden den Todestanz, an dessen Ende eine Person wegteleportiert wird oder meinetwegen bei DO auch noch gelootet wird zuvor. Ähmja, fein ... was ist mit der sich entwickelnden Erzfeindschaft, die so gegensätzlich ist, dass sogar die Bevölkerung (und das setzt voraus, dass sie davon wissen, also die Spieler!) mitfiebert. Was ist mit dem großen Kampf zwischen zuckenden Blitzen an exponiertem Ort, dem finalen Kampf auf Leben und Tod zweier Helden ... und was ist meinetwegen damit, dass Held A erkennt, dass er ohne Todfeind B keine Aufgabe mehr hat und ihn verschont - aye, man denke an Dragonheart.^^

Mir gehts darum, dass nicht alle, aber viele von uns Bücher lasen, Filme sahen, die unsere Phantasie anregten und dazu führten, das in Gedanken weiter zu entwickeln und anders aufzulösen ... Das war Kreativität ... und am Ende sehen wir RP als "Nach dem Raid gehe ich noch 30 Minuten in die Kneipe und trinke im RP ein Bier und lausche einem Barden".

DAS ist wirklich traurig.



> Aber was soll man in den meisten aktuellen MMOs sonst machen? Da geht es meist nur noch darum immer bessere Ausrüstungsgegenstände abzustauben, da man sonst *nichts* anderes machen kann.


Naja, ich kann Dir ja nur Recht geben. Deswegen spiele ich ja auch kein MMORPG, sondern "nur", nein Gott sei Dank, eben ein MORPG, da geht das.^^

Aye, Eve ist nicht mein Genre, aber diesbezüglich schon besser.


----------



## Gromthar (15. November 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Aye, Eve ist nicht mein Genre, aber diesbezüglich schon besser.


Nein, finde ich nicht. In EvE ist das Piratendasein nicht nur ein Selbstzweck, sondern ebenso kühl kalkulierte Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung. Der Pirat scannt ein Schiff nach brauchbaren Gütern, hat es diese bei sich wird es zerstört und der Container geplündert. Diese werden wiederum verkauft oder zur eigenen Herstellung von Güstern genutzt.

Bei der gängigen MMOs ist dies nicht anders. Jeder stellt seine Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung an. Das Problem ist, dass niemand mehr bei den neueren MMOs jedwede Art von Konsequenz für sein Handeln in Betracht ziehen muss. Im PvP tötet man einfach den Gegner, oder rottet gar eine ganze NPC Spezies aus, um irgendeine Form von Benefits zu erhalten und geht zum Nächsten Punkt der Tagesordnung über. Es gab Zeiten in denen ich als Vollzeit Wegelagerer (z.B. bei D4O) auch dementsprechend von der Servercommunity verachtet und als Freiwild betrachtet wurde. War ich Dieb und plünderte die Taschen meiner Mitspieler gab es zeitweise ganze Hetzjagdten auf mich. Diese Form der Konsequenz gibt es nicht mehr. Die einzige Spiele, die derzeit zumindest im Ansatz an dieses Konzept heran kommen sind EvE und Age of Conan. EvE ist hingegen einfach viel zu groß und Komplex um dies adäqut durchzuziehen und bei Age oof Conan findet man dies nur auf dem Server Asgard - und auch dort nur im wirklichen Ansatz.

Rollenspiel selbst erwarte ich in den MMOs mittlerweile auch nicht mehr wirklich. Es ist zu weich. Jeder will jederzeit allesbestimmen können, und das am besten ohne eine Konsequenz. Die Fluktuation der Spieler ist einfach zu groß geworden. Für wirkliches Rollenspiel in großartigem Format kann ich nur private NWN Server empfehlen. Dort hat man als Spieler immnoch die besten Möglichkeiten sich und sein RP umzusetzen. In allen anderen MMOs ist es eher ein weiches Getue um nichts - FastFood RP für zwischendurch.

Rollenspiel selbst interessiert mich daher auch nicht mehr wie es einst mal tat. Im Moment sind meine Augen eher auf Spielkonzepte gerichtet, die das Rollenspiel von Haus aus gleich mitbringen und diese Konsequenzen fürs eigene Handeln gleich im Gepäck haben. Eine sich selbst entwickelnde Welt ist das einzige, dass es derzeit überhaupt nicht gibt. Alles ist irgendwie gescriptet, selbst PvP ist eigentlich nur eine Auswertung von Tabellen. Und auch da ist Age of Conan eigentlich das einzige Spiel, das viel eher auf intuitives Spiel ausgelegt ist.

Was dem genre fehlt ist der frische Wind. Neue Ideen und neue Konzepte in anderen Spielumgebungen, anderen Welten.


----------



## Draco1985 (15. November 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Alles ist irgendwie gescriptet



Hey, nichts gegen Scripting. Das Problem bei den MMOs (vor allem aber eben nicht nur dort) ist, dass das Scripten der NPCs nicht weit genug getrieben bzw. nur auf Kämpfe angewandt wird. WasMMOs zur Steigerung der Immersion wirklich gebrauchen könnten ist ein Grundstock an NPCs, die (wie bei einigen SP-PRGs längst üblich) einem simulierten Tagesablauf nachgehen, statt als starre schwarze Bretter für Quests zu fungieren oder nur dekorativ in der Landschaft rumzustehen-/laufen.

Was hat es mich damals beeindruckt, als in Gothic die Bevölkerung der Minenkolonie ziemlich rabiat auf eine unbedacht gezogene Waffe reagiert hat. Oder dass Charaktere mich aktuell bei Fallout 3 anpflaumen, wenn ich sie anremple oder auch nur einen Blick auf eine verschlossene Tür oder einen Safe werfe ("Ja, das ist abgeschlossen - und zwar aus gutem Grund!", "Wenn du da dran rumfummelst, dann hast du ein Problem!"). Das Reaktionsspektrum der NPCs ist momentan einfach zu eingeschränkt. Und von einer Verbreiterung dieses Spektrums können auch menschliche Spieler, insbesondere RP'ler nur profitieren.


----------



## Parat (17. November 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Nein, finde ich nicht. In EvE ist das Piratendasein nicht nur ein Selbstzweck, sondern ebenso kühl kalkulierte Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung. Der Pirat scannt ein Schiff nach brauchbaren Gütern, hat es diese bei sich wird es zerstört und der Container geplündert. Diese werden wiederum verkauft oder zur eigenen Herstellung von Güstern genutzt.


Japp, aber dadurch, dass sie genau das tun, fühlt es sich auf der anderen Seite so an, als würden sie ihre Rolle als Piraten etc spielen. Sie tun es nicht wirklich, ihr Pirat hat keinen Charakter im engeren Sinne, aber sie handeln quasi in-character.

Wobei es natürlich nur die Distanz ist, die diese Illusion erzeugt. Dadurch, dass ich mit denen eigentlich nur ganz punktuell zu tun habe, eben in dem Moment, wo sie angreifen, erlebe ich nur die Pseudo-RP-Handlung.^^ Dass Eve in weiten Teilen rperisch betrieben wird, hab ich ja nicht behauptet. :-)

Das, was Du mit der Konsequenz meinst, ist so ein bisserl der UO-Ansatz. Du hast nicht wirklich Wegelagerei betrieben aus RP-Motiven, aber die - ebenfalls nicht aus RP-Gründen - erfolgte Hetzjagd wirkte so, dass man ans Spiel gefesselt war - und das hat etwas athmosphärisches, RP ähnliches, ohne RP zu sein. Das ist btw dann doch "wie EVE". :-)

Ich persönlich finde es natürlich um Längen besser, wenn auch der Wegelagerer dort RP betreibt. Ich hab mal über 12 Monate eine maskierte Oberbösewichtin überführt. Das war ziemlich klasse. Der Spielstil, den Du beschreibst, ist aber der, den ich eben als für UO typisch sah, und wo ich es schade finde, dass DO da wohl die Hoffnungen m.E. enttäuschen wird. Zu Deinen Ausführungen zur Konsequenz kann ich Dir nicht zustimmen, auch wenn ich sie vor dem Hintergrund dieses UO-Bilds verstehe. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass es wirklich was mit der Fluktuation zu tun hat, denn innerhalb einer Gemeinschaft kann die ja niedriger sein. Nur kommt man eben um die Kernprobleme nicht herum:

-> Die Spielwelt ist flach
Sie mag riesig sein, sie mag ala LOTRO 10.000 Bücher hinter sich haben, aber im RP kommts auf das direkte Umfeld an. Und das ist 0. Ich sehe keine Herrschaftsstrukturen, keine Gesellschaftsstrukturen, ich seh keine verschiedenen Einflüsse, keine konkurrierenden Fraktionen (und nicht diese albernen MMORPG-Fraktionseinteilungen). ich seh in einer Stadt, selbst wenn sie liebevoll gebaut wurde, wie meinetwegen Bree in LOTRO nicht mehr als eine leere Fassade, ohne jedwedes Leben. Und damit mein ich nicht, dass die NSCs noch alle hin- und herlaufen sollen.^^

-> Es gibt keine verbindlcihe Realität
Dutzende Gruppen legen nacheinander den gleichen Balrog um. Soll ich den nun als Gefahr sehen oder nicht? Fast alle wichtigen Bestandteile des SPiels sind auf ewig in einer Wiederholschleife, die RP mit diesen Elementen unmöglich macht. Daher entwickelt sich nie ein Spiel aus Aktion und Reaktion.

Und so kann man in einem MMORPG heutzutage fast nur noch, wenn wir mal vom Kneipen-RP absehen, RP entlang des persönlichen Storyfortschritts haben, also zum Beispiel eine Gilde, die eben nach und nach die eingebaute Story nachempfindet. Und ich muss sagen .. das ist mir dann doch zu einseitig. Da erlebe ich nämlich einfach nur eine Geschichte, die es in jedem Solo-RP besser gibt.



> Für wirkliches Rollenspiel in großartigem Format kann ich nur private NWN Server empfehlen. Dort hat man als Spieler immnoch die besten Möglichkeiten sich und sein RP umzusetzen. In allen anderen MMOs ist es eher ein weiches Getue um nichts - FastFood RP für zwischendurch.


Da ich ja auch NWN spiele, stimm ich hier mal zu. Und ja, ich find das mit dem Fastfood auch doof. Es ist nur "10 Minuten in irgendeiner doofen Kneipe nen Bier bestellen und dem Barden zuklatschen" ... Wobei ich keinerlei Problem damit habe, einen ganzen Spielabend nur Biere zu bestellen und Barden zuzuklatschen^^, aber das geschieht DANN, wenn ich das tue, vor einem viel, viel weiterreichenden Horizont an Möglichkeiten. Dann weiß ich "die da hinten find ich schnucklig, aber dort sitzt meine Ehefrau! Der Typ dahinten hat krumme Geschäfte laufen, wieso trifft er sich mit einer Stadtwache? Sieh an, sieh an, der Herr Bürgerrat hat eine neue Gespielin, den erpress ich mal" und so weiter und so fort. Da wird selbst das Trinken eines Biers zu einem Element von etwas Größerem, keine losgelöste Albernheit .. obwohl ich gerne albern bin. :-)

Deiner Suche nach den innovativen Konzepten kann ich mich wiederum nicht anschließen. Da .. werd ich lieber selber innovativ.^^


----------



## Parat (17. November 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Hey, nichts gegen Scripting.


Ich kann zwar alles nachvollziehen, das Du sagst .. und ja, das kann Stimmung machen ... aber gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du - und das meine ich nicht böse - "nur" aus der Perspektive von jemandem schreibst, der diese Stimmungselemente bei Gothic / Fallout spitze fand? Und nicht aus der Perspektive von jemandem, der eben ne Weile in solchem Umfeld wirklich RP betrieb?

Weil ... aus NWN kenn ich das ja auch von technischer Seite. Es wäre einfach, die Tagesabläufe zu skripten. Und es ist einfach, da irgendwelche Trigger auf den Boden zu malen, die dafür sorgen, dass der Händler zu seinem Safe guckt. Und ich _verstehe_ die Wirkung, die es im Singleplayer hat, durchaus. Und da hast Du Recht.

Auf einem RP-Server interessiert mich das aber irgendwann nicht mehr - und zwar umso weniger, desto tiefer ich RP betreibe. Mich juckt nicht, ob der Typ JEDES MAL, wenn ich im nahe komme, den gleichen (oder einen von 100 Sätzen) absondert. Und ehrlich gesagt: Wenn ich RP betreibe, also als Fokus .. ich hab die ganze Zeit RP, ich hab es davor, ich hab es danach, es gibt keine Minute (im Spiel, sonst natürlich^^), in der ich nicht irgendwie im RP bin ... wenn ich also in diesem Modus bin, dann brauch ich es nicht mehr, dass der Laden dann zu ist, weil gerade Engine-Nacht ist. Vielleicht hab ich gute Gründe, dass ich im Spiel davon ausgehe, dass es morgens ist ... oder ich erwische den Ladenbesitzer noch, als er gerade zuschließen will .. oder ich kenne den Typen so gut, dass ich ihn auch aus dem Bett holen kann .... da will ich dann kein technisches System, das denkt, dass es mir das abnehmen kann. Klar, bei Gothic isses nett, weil ich da eben einer klar vorgegebenen Route folge. Nein, der Ladenbesitzer kennt mich nicht und ich hab keinen Termin bei ihm .... aber wenn ich mich täglich mit einer Spielwelt beschäftige, dann bedeutet das nette System irgendwann nur noch Einschränkungen der Kreativität, dann ist es kein Feature mehr.

Die nichtgescripteten Events, die Freiheit, das ist das, was RP dann irgendwann ausmacht. Nehmen wir gestern abend ... wir stellen zu viert ein "Monster" (also einen Spielercharakter, der aus Settinggründen von uns - Gutinge^^- eindeutig der bösen Seite zugeschrieben werden kann und kein Mensch ist) in einer Meeresbucht. Wir kesseln es ein, überwältigen es und beschließen, es in die Stadt zu schleppen .. was seinen Tod bzw ewige Gefangenschaft bedeutet. Und dann kommt irgendwann, nach Stunden im RP, im dramaturgisch passenden Moment ein Angriff von Echsenmenschen (NSC), die durch das Wasser in der Bucht sich näherten. In dem wilden Kampf kann das "Monster" fliehen. Ein technisches System, das sagt "Und jetzt kommen die Echsen" wäre in 99,9% der Fälle im falschen Moment losgegangen, hätte uns konstant genervt. Da, wo die Entscheidung darüber in unserer Gewalt lag, konnte wirklich die dramaturgisch gute Lösung passieren.


----------



## Gromthar (17. November 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Das, was Du mit der Konsequenz meinst, ist so ein bisserl der UO-Ansatz. Du hast nicht wirklich Wegelagerei betrieben aus RP-Motiven, aber die - ebenfalls nicht aus RP-Gründen - erfolgte Hetzjagd wirkte so, dass man ans Spiel gefesselt war - und das hat etwas athmosphärisches, RP ähnliches, ohne RP zu sein. Das ist btw dann doch "wie EVE". :-)


Natürlich habe ich Wegelagerei aus RP-Motiven betrieben! Aber nicht bei UO, sondern bei D4O. Mein längst gespielter Char war anfangs ein strahlender Ritter, endete er nach fast 2 Jahren bettelarm und vom Leben gezeichnet betrunken in der Gosse neben der nächsten Taverne. Das war wirkliche Charentwicklung - und der ganze Server machte es gleich mit den Seinen.

Genau da ist aber der Punkt. Ich erwarte dies nicht mehr von heutigen MMOs. Das Rollenspiel ist total verwässert. Kaum jemand ist noch bereit einen Char mit vielen Ecken und Kanten zu entwickeln, zumal die reine Spielzeit zu schade ist um diese im Falle des Todes auch zu löschen (was ich 4 mal kosequent umsetzen musste). Man zieht also "sein" Spiel durch ohne für die Konsequenz seines Handelns einzustehen. Genau das ist auch das Problem der Stadtwache bei LotRO gewesen. Kaum jemand war bereit sich darauf einzulassen und am Ende z.B. als Dieb geschnappt, verhaftet und verurteilt zu werden. Das liegt auch zum Teil an den recht statischen Designs der Spiele, als auch an der FastFood-Generation im MMO Rollenspielbereich. LotRO ist dafür allerdings auch nicht unbedingt das beste Beispiel. Das Spiel selbst muss Lore-bedingt eben eine gewisse Geschichte vermitteln, die Charaktere der Spieler sind also auch in gewisser Weise daran angelehnt. Da bleibt wenig Spielraum für freie Rollenentfaltung.

Sagen wir mal so: Rollenspiel in MMOs habe ich nahezu abgehakt, da es mir einfach zu ... einfach ist. Ich sehe es wie Ineluki eher als Zusatz. An MMOs selbst reizt mich lediglich noch die Community und natürlich ein interessantes Spielsystem. Für mich gibt es daher auf dem MMO Markt lediglich zwei Spiele, die dahingehend auch, zumindest im Ansatz, interessant sind. Man will als Spieler schließlich mit anderen Leuten spielen und möglichst lange seinen Spaß haben.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (18. November 2008)

Neuigkeiten aus der Beta

Quelle


----------



## Draco1985 (18. November 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar alles nachvollziehen, das Du sagst .. und ja, das kann Stimmung machen ... aber gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du - und das meine ich nicht böse - "nur" aus der Perspektive von jemandem schreibst, der diese Stimmungselemente bei Gothic / Fallout spitze fand? Und nicht aus der Perspektive von jemandem, der eben ne Weile in solchem Umfeld wirklich RP betrieb?



Eigentlich beides. In meiner aktiven P&P-Zeit habe ich mich mit Freude ins RP gestürzt (was ja irgendwie auch der Sinn der Sache ist). Im MMO-Umfeld dagegen kam das Bedürfnis gar nicht erst auf. In der P&P-Runde, beim Bücherlesen oder -schreiben spielt sich in meinem Kopf ein Film ab. Der Nachteil bei MMOs ist, aus meiner Sicht, dass dort dieser Film schon da ist. Und er hat, um bei der Analogie zu bleiben, lausige Statisten. Diese Statisten stehen nämlich nur um Hintergrund und popeln in der Nase, während die Helden im Vordergrund agieren. Das machen die SP-RPGs einerseits besser, während es dort andererseits an den Mitspielern fehlt. Es fehlt IMO eine Kombination von dem "Besten beider Welten".

Zum von dir gebrachten Beispielder Mängel von Scripts: Als angehender Informatiker sehe ich das so, dass es nicht das Problem ist, einen gut funktionierenden Spielleiter-Ersatz zu programmieren. Wenn man erstmal raus hat, nach welchen Faktoren dieser eine bestimmte Situation beurteilt. Im Gegensatz zur eingängigen Meinung sind Menschen nicht immer so kreativ, wie sie gerne glauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (19. November 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Im MMO-Umfeld dagegen kam das Bedürfnis gar nicht erst auf.


Ich nehme mal an Du bist Jahrgang 85 wegen dem Nick ... Ich kanns nachvollziehen. Die einzige Zeit, in der MMO-RP wirklich irgendwie ein Faktor war, ist die UO-Zeit. Darkfall wirbt nun aktiv mir der, alte Online-RPer kriegen feuchte Augen ..



> In der P&P-Runde, beim Bücherlesen oder -schreiben spielt sich in meinem Kopf ein Film ab. Der Nachteil bei MMOs ist, aus meiner Sicht, dass dort dieser Film schon da ist.


Aye, wobei ich da NICHT zustimme, dass es die grafische Umsetzung ist, die Probleme bereitet, sondern eben der Questbogen.



> Und er hat, um bei der Analogie zu bleiben, lausige Statisten. Diese Statisten stehen nämlich nur um Hintergrund und popeln in der Nase, während die Helden im Vordergrund agieren.


Deine Analogie ist hier meines Erachtens falsch. Schau Dich doch mal um in beliebigem MMO. Okay, die NSCs stehen nur blöde rum, aber was ist wirklich das Problem, um zu Athmosphäre zu kommen? Sorry, aber das sind die Mitspieler.^^

Wenn ich mich in beliebigem MMO an einen öffentlichen Platz stelle, dann rennen da vollkommen sinnlos unzählige Leute durch die Gegend, hüpfen zu Briefkästen, rennen zu Questgebern, etc. Es sind wirklich nicht die NSCs, die mir als erstes negativ auffallen.^^



> Das machen die SP-RPGs einerseits besser, während es dort andererseits an den Mitspielern fehlt. Es fehlt IMO eine Kombination von dem "Besten beider Welten".


Die Kombination mag ja durchaus erreicht werden, ich zweifel nur, ob das spielerisch ein Fortschritt ist. Und es hängt auch vom Profil ab. Schau Dir doch an, wie verschieden man ein Solo-Spiel spielen kann. Man kann durchrushen oder man lässt sich von der Athmo gefangen nehmen. Ersterer würde MIR, blendet man das zusammen, null bringen fürs Spielgefühl. Zweiterer schon. Umgelehrt bringe ich dem ersteren nix, wenn die so Sachen machen wie "wir erstürmen zusammen die Burg. juchee" ... Die halt ich nur auf.^^

Und es gibt genug Projekte, die gleichgesinnte Leute zusammen holen, und da gibt es schon die perfekte Mischung, aber eben für diese Leute, nicht für alle. Das schließt automatisch ein, dass 99,9% aller mögoichen Spieler das langweilig finden.^^



> Als angehender Informatiker sehe ich das so, dass es nicht das Problem ist, einen gut funktionierenden Spielleiter-Ersatz zu programmieren. Wenn man erstmal raus hat, nach welchen Faktoren dieser eine bestimmte Situation beurteilt. Im Gegensatz zur eingängigen Meinung sind Menschen nicht immer so kreativ, wie sie gerne glauben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Blub, als ausstudierter Informatiker sag ich Dir. Das ist schlicht falsch.^^

Nehmen wir genau JETZT als Beispiel. GENAU im Moment ist bei mir im anderen Task Folgendes: Nachdem sich zwei Gruppen zufällig im Kanal einer Stadt trafen (die eine wollte eine Art Schmugglerdepot bestücken, die anderen sind dort Kunden) entschließen sie sich, gemeinsam an die Oberfläche zu gehen. Nach so nem Kanalausflug stinken ja alle Leute und mein Char schlug vor, das abzuwaschen. Er ist der reichste von denen und ... ins Badehaus einladen, dafür ist er zu geistig. Allerdings hat es vor kurzem geschneit, der Schnee liegt noch, aber wozu gibt es unweit heiße Quellen. Also eine Wanderung dorthin und nun schwimmen wir da im heißen Wasser.

Und jetzt stehe ich aktuell vor der Entscheidung, ebenso wie meine Mitspieler, ob uns das Baden und dabei natürlich reden, über Geschäftliches wie Privates, ausreicht, oder ob wir das Ganze zusätzlich anreichern wollen. Im Moment läuft das Gespräch gut genug, eine plötzliche aufgezwungene Gefahrensituation würde eher stören als nutzen. Aber wenn uns die Themen ausgehen, why not? Und sorry, aber das kann wirklich kein Skript beurteilen.

Und da stoppt es doch nicht. Es müssen ja nicht immer angreifende Monster sein.^^ Es kann sich eine kleine Quest ergeben, wir können ne Schatzkarte finden, uns kann jemand belauschen, es kann alles passieren. Das ist um Längen außerhalb jeder fassbarer Logik.

Oder nimm eine Hure am Straßenrand. Die macht, wenn jemand vorbeikommt, Werbung für den Laden, bei dem sie arbeitet. Schön und gut, macht Spaß, dort mit Neulingen lang zu gehen. Sie spricht Frauen anders als an Männer, usw usf. Inzwischen gehört aber meinem Char der Laden, bei dem sie arbeitet. Jetzt muss sie meinen Char anders ansprechen. Sie muss Kunden anders ansprechen als normale Passanten. Sie muss meine Freunde, die oft bei uns sind, anders ansprechen als normale Stammkunden ... Sobald man Handlungsfreiheit in einem Spiel hat, und zwar ECHTE Handlungsfreiheit, nicht nur drei Storysträngen folgen könnend, lässt sich NIX mehr festlegen. Ich weiß nicht, ob der Schmied-NSC im nächsten Monat dann Kollege von nem anderen Schmied ist. Und so weiter und so fort. Das ständig nachpflegen zu wollen, wäre eine Herkules-Aufgabe und nie und nimmer zu normalen Aboprisen zu finanzieren.

Und erst recht nicht kann man die Kreativität von Spielern scripten. Ich spiele ja jetzt seit 5 Jahren RP in so nem Umfeld, und da hab ich genug kleine, actionreiche, actionarme und riesige Handlungsbögen erlebt. Vieles würde für eine Folge einer Serie reichen, anderes für ganze Buchreihen, weil es so unglaublich komplex und verwoben war. Jetzt könnte man sagen, dass man all die Geschichten technisch umsetzen könnte. Klaro, könnte man. Nur: Meinen Mitspielern gings ähnlich, die haben ähnlich viel erlebt, nur eben ganz anderes. Und da erreicht man sowasvonschnell eine Komplexität, die jedes Offline-RPG um Längen sprengt ... und MMOs sind eh albern im Vergleich.

Also .. die technische Machbarkeit stell ich schlicht in Frage, solange sich keine Abogebühren von 10.000 Euro pro Monat durchsetzen lassen.^^

-------

Aber zurück zu DO: Ich will auch nen Beta-Key.^^


----------



## Ineluki-OA (21. November 2008)

Eine italienische Website durfte das Spiel anschauen und hat ein paar neue Screenshots+Bericht veröffentlicht.

Klich mich (Italienisch)

Da aber vermutlich die wenigsten italienisch können gibts hier auch noch eine deutsche Übersetzung.

Deutsche Übersetzung



> Vaporware? Keineswegs! The Leute hier bei Aventurine haben großartige Ideen, um neue Innovationen in die MMORPG Welt einzuführen. Glücklicherweise waren sie auch in der Lage, alle in ihr Spiel einzufügen und Darkfall Online ist absolute Realität und wird an den Mann gebracht werden. Lasst uns das ganze Mal von Anfang an durchgehen:
> 
> Man loggt sich ein, wählt seine Lieblingsrasse zwischen 6 Möglichen, die Frisur und so weiter - alles wird durch eine Menge Regler eingestellt (Vgl.: Mount and Blade).
> Dann kannst du dein Anfangsgebiet zwischen den drei Möglichen für jede Rasse auswählen: Jedes Startgebiet ist anders (d.h. es wird eine Gesamtanzahl von 18 verschiedenen Startgebieten geben).
> ...



Allerdings lohnt es sich die Übersetzung trotzdem noch anzuschauen da da die Screenshots gleich integriert sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (22. November 2008)

Danke dir für die News, Ineluki. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (23. November 2008)

Mach ich gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (26. November 2008)

Und mal wieder ein neues Video:

Link


----------



## Havamal (26. November 2008)

Die Umgebung sieht ganz gut aus aber die Animation und charakter Modelle sind mal unter aller Würde und nichts auf das ich gerne Jahre lang starren würde!


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (26. November 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Die Umgebung sieht ganz gut aus aber die Animation und charakter Modelle sind mal unter aller Würde und nichts auf das ich gerne Jahre lang starren würde!



Da hilft selbst die Frau ohne Hose nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber die Umgebung ist dafür wirklich gelungen. Bin schon gespannt, welche Anforderungen das Spiel haben wird.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (2. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht suchen ja einige von euch schon mal nach einer Gilde deshalb erlaube ich mir jetzt einfach mal unsere Vorstellung aus einem anderen Forum hier zu verlinken. Bewerbungen sind gern gesehen.



> Elantar​ www.elantar.de​
> [Rollenspiel]
> 
> 
> ...



Link zum ursprünglichen Beitrag: Link

Hier noch unsere voraussichtliche Organisation:



> Wir haben uns nun auch auf unsere Ränge geeinigt:
> 
> Konzept	| Name
> Anführer	| Großmeister
> ...


Link


----------



## don_sch4lly (5. Dezember 2008)

Gibts eigentlich schon was neues bzgl. Erscheinungstermin? Die Beta sollte ja Anfang Dezember starten und das Spiel sogar noch 2008 erscheinen. Sieht wohl nicht so aus im Moment... weiss da jemand was?


----------



## don_sch4lly (5. Dezember 2008)

Habe gerade ein bisschen rumgesurfed, und genau heute wurde das Releasedatum verkündet, 22.01.2009. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:
http://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthrea...657#post2075657

Leider steht da nix zu einer Beta...


----------



## Tikume (5. Dezember 2008)

Dass sie es ins Release schaffen hätte man ja nicht unbedingt gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich warte aber erstmal die Berichte ab, mir fehlen da einfach die Infos wie "fertig" das Spiel nun ist. 
Ein Desaster Marke Dark & Light (da lief ja nicht mal der Client halbwegs brauchbar) würde das Spiel killen.


----------



## semod (5. Dezember 2008)

EU releasedate is raus.
DIe "OB" kann dann nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.
Gianna zumindest, ist begeistert.


----------



## Uktawa (7. Dezember 2008)

Also das was ich bis her von Darkfall gesehen und gelesen habe klingt an sich nicht schlecht. Für mich erscheint es so eine Mischung aus Ultima Online, Eve Online (wenn man nur das Spielprinzip betrachtet) und Vanguard (was die Größe und Freiheit betrifft).

An sich etwas das in meinen Augen auf dem MMO Markt fehlt. Was ich allerdings befürchte ist das es ein Nischenspiel werden wird. Selbst dann wenn der Release super läuft, das Spiel sauber (nahezu Bug frei) programmiert ist und es eine Deutsche Version davon gibt, denke ich das es nur eine kleine Zielgruppe finden wird. Warum ? Nun, die Antwort kann jeder selber finden wenn er sich mal den jetzigen MMO Markt genau an sieht. Spitzenreiter ist WoW ganz klar. Und warum, weil es "simpel" ist und jeder DAU schnell begreift worum es geht. Nach meiner persönlichen Einschätzung will der Durchschnittsspieler "geführt" werden. Viele Spieler brauchen immer ein Ziel vor Augen oder jemanden der ihnen sagt was sie tun sollen um vorran zu kommen. Das wurde in Spielen wie WoW perfekt gelöst da man ja quasi von lvl 1-80 durch questet. Erfolge erzielt man in dem man Instanzen meistert, tolle Items findet oder sich im PvP die Klingen um die Ohren kloppt.
In einem Sandboxgame fehlt das ja im grossem Maße. Sicher gibt es hier und da Questreihen, aber in einem Maße das seh gering sein wird. In einem Spiel wo der Spieler die "Macht" hat die Welt zu formen und zu gestalten bedarf es mehr als nur eine Quest nach der anderen zu machen um vorran zu kommen. Man muss selber endscheiden wo man mit seinem Char hin will. Was man erreichen will. Man muss planen und die Pläne in die Tat umsetzen. Was teilweise sicher "Arbeit" bedeutet. Denk ich da an UO oder eben auch Eve Online, so entsteht ein von Spielern geführtes "Emperium" nicht über Nacht und durch den Gang in ein paar Instanzen. Harte Arbeit, Zusammenhalt, Beziehungen aufbauen und pflegen, Handelsruten erstellen und schützen ect ect ect. 
Und genau da seh ich persönlich das Problem. Ich denke diese Art von Aufwand wird bei der breiten Masse eher auf Ablehnung treffen. Eben weil die Leute nach Hause kommen von der Arbeit/Uni/Schule und gleich los spielen wollen. Gleich was erleben wollen und Erfolge haben wollen.

Ich persönlich werde Darkfall auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten da mich das Spielprinzip sowohl in Ultima Online als auch in Eve Online (wobei Sifi nicht ganz so meine Welt ist) schon begeistert hatte. Wer einmal Ultima Online auf einem FreeShard gespielt hat auf dem die Welt nicht nur geformt wird durch/mit Spielern, sondern auch im stätigen Wandel ist, weiss wovon ich spreche. 

Ich hoffe das die Macher von Darkfall es schaffen ein sauberes Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen das vor allem auch Lokalisierte Versionen aufweist. Nichts find ich (und Freunde von mir) störender als wenn man ein Spiel in einer Fremdsprache spielen muss. 
Also...hoffen wir das beste und erwarten das schlechteste...

Uktawa


----------



## Molox (7. Dezember 2008)

es wird aber glaube ich gar keine deutsche version bzw überhaupt lokalisierte versionen geben. zumindest habe ich davon noch nichts gelesen. Traurig aber war.


----------



## Parat (7. Dezember 2008)

Gegenposition: SOLLTE Darkfall Nischenprogramm sein, DANN könnte es interessant sein. Wenn aber die Community so wird wie in typischen MMORPGs, dann nutzt das ganze ge-Sandbox-e wenig und ist nur ne praktische Ausrede für "keine Zeit, 600 Questen zu entwickeln, prügelt Euch halt ein wenig, macht auch Spaß"


----------



## Tikume (8. Dezember 2008)

Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allgemein hat sich gezeigt dass bestimmte Spielarten auch eine bestimmte Art von Spielern anziehen. Der gemeine Wow Spieler wird mit Darkfall sicher nicht glücklich werden.

Dass ein Spiel ohne Quests wunderbar funktionieren kann wurde mit UO und SWG hinreichend bewiesen. Das schöne ist dass dann auch mehr Entwicklungszeit für spielrelevante Features zu Verfügung steht. Trotzdem muss Darkfall natürlich erstmal beweisen dass es diese Features liefern kann.


----------



## Uktawa (8. Dezember 2008)

Also wollen wir mal hoffen das die Betreiber so schlau sind und lokalisierte Versionen raus bringen. Damit wäre die potenielle Zielgruppe auf jeden Fall grösser. 
Das sich Spieler die den "WoW-Standart" gewöhnt sind in solch einem Spiel nicht zurecht finden werden bzw sich wohl fühlen werden macht ja nichts. Das ersparrt dem Spiel sicher den einen oder anderen Kasper. 
Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf jeden Fall wenn das Spiel raus kommt. Und dann mal schauen wie so die Kritiken nach den ersten Wochen ausfallen.
Für mich jedoch ist klar, wenn ich es kaufen sollte dann nur mit deutscher Version.


----------



## Dagon1 (9. Dezember 2008)

Als ich das letzte Mal geguckt habe gab es Schulpflicht in den meisten europäischen Ländern und Englisch ist ebenfalls Pflichtfach. Eine Lokalisierung halte ich für unwichtig wenn das Spiel gut ist. Ich bin mir bei Darkfall nicht ganz sicher ob ich es spielen will. Die Infos wirken total toll, nur so langsam krieg ich nen Koller von dem Fantasy-setting.^^

Ich spiel zZ SWG und das ist auch nicht lokalisiert worden, funktioniert trotzdem ohne Probleme und ich habe keinen rumlaufen sehen der sich beschwert hat.


----------



## Uktawa (10. Dezember 2008)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte Mal geguckt habe gab es Schulpflicht in den meisten europäischen Ländern und Englisch ist ebenfalls Pflichtfach. Eine Lokalisierung halte ich für unwichtig wenn das Spiel gut ist. Ich bin mir bei Darkfall nicht ganz sicher ob ich es spielen will. Die Infos wirken total toll, nur so langsam krieg ich nen Koller von dem Fantasy-setting.^^
> 
> Ich spiel zZ SWG und das ist auch nicht lokalisiert worden, funktioniert trotzdem ohne Probleme und ich habe keinen rumlaufen sehen der sich beschwert hat.



Deine Denkweise im Punkto Sprachen find ich bisserl ignorant. Du glaubst garnicht wieviel Menschen MMOs spielen die nie in der Schule Englisch gelernt hatten. Sei es weil sie in einer Zeit zur Schule gingen wo Englisch nicht Pflicht war, oder weil sie aus anderen Gründen nie Englisch lernen konnten.
Ich selber bin 30+ und hatte zu meiner Schulzeit kein Englisch. Ich musste Russisch lernen. Was mir heute natürlich unheimlich weiterhilft wenn mal die Russenmafia was von mir will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ne, Spass bei Seite. Ichhab zwar später per Abendschule das nachgeholt was mir zur Schulzeit verwehrt wurde, aber gerade dann wenn man als Hersteller mit einem Spiel auch auf dem Deutschen Markt (und der ist nicht grade klein) Fuss fassen will sollte man schon eine lokalisierte Fassung auf den Markt werfen. Sonst gehen einem sehr viele potenzielle Kunden verloren.
Ich persönlich spiele auch lieber ein Spiel auf deutsch, aus dem ganz einfachem Grunde weil es meine Muttersprache ist und die kann ich nunmal von allen Sprachen am besten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab zwar auch Spiele wie Linage  & Vanguard gespielt, aber hab dort immer wieder bei bestimmten Wörtern/Begriffen nachschlagen müssen damit ich weiß was der Spieler/NPC von mir wollte. Und so machts ja dann auch keinen rechten Spass.


----------



## Dagon1 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe in SWG mit einigen Leuten gespielt die nur schlecht englisch konnten. Diese haben aber nach und nach sich daran gewöhnt und haben ihr Wissen sogar durch das chatten mit nicht-deutschen Spielern verbessert. Es ist eine win-win Situation man muss sich nur darauf einlassen. Die einen lernen englisch und die anderen bekommen mehr Mitspieler.
Was die potentiellen Mehreinahmen angeht geb ich dir recht, aber ich denke darüber wurden sich Gedanken gemacht und man hat wohl eingesehen, das 4-5 Übersetzungen + nationale Server zu teuer sind. Schließlich würden viele ja glauben, das ein Spiel komplett deutsch ist wenn die Menüs übersetzt wurden und sich u.U. weigern mit den Mitspielern englisch zu reden. Die ist mir zB bei Navyfield untergekommen. Navyfield kann man von einer .de Seite runterladen und es gibt eine deutsche Version =>  Die deutschen Spieler führen sich auf dem europäischen Server auf als müssten alle deutsch können. Unschön.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (18. Dezember 2008)

bei allen kommentaren zum marketing.. englisch bla bla... wird wohl übersehen dass das teil des konzepts ist. darkfall will kein mainstream spiel sein und werden, sondern eine zielgruppe konzentriert ansprechen. niemand will weinende kuschelgame spieler die nach nem monat wieder gehn und das klima bis dahin zerstört haben.

die machen das genau richtig, lange nach einem publisher gesucht der nicht in die vermarktung eingreift und keine exzessive werbung bei der der bodensatz an onlinespielern angezogen wird.

für leute wie mich die seit  jahren darauf warten, machen die alles richtig.

am 22.01.2009 ist de online welt wieder in ordnung!

und meine aufrichtige und ernsthafte bitte... wer zweifelt ... bitte wegbleiben.


----------



## Parat (19. Dezember 2008)

Gibst Du dann in 6 Monaten ein Fazit ab?


----------



## Tikume (19. Dezember 2008)

- Wenn ein Spiel keine Questtext-Wüsten aufweist ist eine Lokalisierung weitaus unwichtiger
- Ich kenne genug Leute die kaum englisch können und trotzdem mit englischen MMO's klar kommen
- Lieber eine vernünftige Englische Version, als eine halbgare Übersetzung
- Wenn es auf englisch ist hat man sogar eher weniger Verständigungsprobleme, z.B. mit fremdsprachigen Mitspielern oder englischen Websiten zum Spiel


----------



## Gloti (21. Dezember 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich heute in einem Anfall von Nostalgie wieder an die Zeit erinnert in der ich gebannt die Ultima Online Bibliothek (eine alte Homepage) durchforstet habe, erstaunt darüber war was man alles in diesem Spiel machen konnte und mir Geschichten über die großen Geschehnisse und Möglichkeiten in Britannia ausgesponnen habe.
> 
> ...




Der Trailer hat mir schon ein kleines Schmunzeln verpasst, erinnert er doch irgendwie an die Versprechungen in diesem Trailer:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cf-MK4599A8

Wenn das Spiel wirklich so frei wird wie Vanguard ist und noch ein gutes Skillsystem hat... hm, ja.

Aber die scheinheiligen Gründe die gegen eine Übersetzung ins Deutsche sprechen halte ich für Schwachsinn. Aber da Zweifler hier unerwünscht sindm istc das ja egal.


----------



## Tikume (21. Dezember 2008)

Gloti schrieb:


> Aber die scheinheiligen Gründe die gegen eine Übersetzung ins Deutsche sprechen halte ich für Schwachsinn. Aber da Zweifler hier unerwünscht sindm istc das ja egal.



Es ist einfach so dass die Übersetzung mit das unwichtigste ist. Ob das Spiel was taugt, darüber entscheiden ganz andere Dinge. 
Wow Spieler wird das Spiel so oder so nicht ansprechen.


----------



## Fishis (21. Dezember 2008)

Dieses Video ist natürlich übertrieben, aber nett.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cQXRiCko8OU

Zudem kann und bin ich auch nur der Meinung, dass durch WoW und viele andere angelehnte "mmrpgs" eigentlich der ursprüngliche Gedanke eines "freien" spielens einfach untergegangen ist. Für die ältere Generation unter uns, die z.B. UO gespielt haben galt der Antrieb eher in der Möglichkeit was neues zu entdecken, Schätze zu finden, ein Boot zu bauen, die tollsten Erze zu bergen, die schönsten Rüsten zu schmieden und dann am Abend ein Bier mit den Leuten zu trinken. Und wir hätten noch viel mehr gemacht, wenn es damals die engine zugelassen hätte. Aber statt das zu erweitern liegen heute Spiele wie WoW im Trend die uns eigentlich mehr einsperren als und Freiheit lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (22. Dezember 2008)

Fishis schrieb:


> Und wir hätten noch viel mehr gemacht, wenn es damals die engine zugelassen hätte. Aber statt das zu erweitern liegen heute Spiele wie WoW im Trend die uns eigentlich mehr einsperren als und Freiheit lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Möglich. MMOs sind derzeit genau das selbe wie jedes Offlinespiel - nur mit anderen Spielern zusammen und nicht zuletzt dadurch mit längerer Motivation verbunden. Es ist wie Fastfood für den schnellen Genuss für zwischendurch. Das Zwischendurch finde ich zwar gut, aber das Fast ist nicht so mein Ding. Und wenn Fast, dann bitte mit bomben Qualität - so wie mein Lieblingsdönerladen, teuer aber irrsinnig gut.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass solange die Leute weiterhin Produkte wie WoW, AoC und Co. konsumieren, wird sich am Gesammtmarkt nicht viel ändern. Ob nun Darkfall der neues Messias ist? Ich wage keine Aussage dazu zu treffen, da ich nun schon von so einigen Anwärtern enttäuscht wurde. Irgendwann stellt sich eine Erwartungshaltung ein die nur sehr schwer zu befriedigen ist, zudem hängen mir diese ganzen Orks, Elfen, Zwerge - und überhaupt dieses ganze High-Fantasy-Getue wirklich zum Halse heraus. Darkfall werde ich mir definitiv mal ansehen, denn zumindest klingt das Vorhaben (mal wieder) recht vielversprechend. Doch das selbe gilt ebenso für Mortal Online.


----------



## Tikume (22. Dezember 2008)

Ob Darkfall der "neue Messias" ist muss sich erst zeigen. 
Es ist vom Spielkonzept her etwas das Hoffnung macht, aber man sollte es damit nicht übertreiben.

Ich erinnere da an Dark6Light dass mit schönen Versprechungen gerade unter den vom NGE verprellten SWG Leuten viele Pre-Orders absetzen konnte. Das Ergebnis war gelinde gesagt ein Desaster (auch wenn ich es mir persönlich nie angesehen habe).

Wer zweifelt sollte definitiv erstmal abwarten wie die Spielerberichte nach Release aussehen bevor er seine Kohle in den Sand setzt.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (23. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> - Wenn ein Spiel keine Questtext-Wüsten aufweist ist eine Lokalisierung weitaus unwichtiger
> - Ich kenne genug Leute die kaum englisch können und trotzdem mit englischen MMO's klar kommen
> - Lieber eine vernünftige Englische Version, als eine halbgare Übersetzung
> - Wenn es auf englisch ist hat man sogar eher weniger Verständigungsprobleme, z.B. mit fremdsprachigen Mitspielern oder englischen Websiten zum Spiel




was denn für quests?!


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (23. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ob Darkfall der "neue Messias" ist muss sich erst zeigen.
> Es ist vom Spielkonzept her etwas das Hoffnung macht, aber man sollte es damit nicht übertreiben.
> 
> Ich erinnere da an Dark6Light dass mit schönen Versprechungen gerade unter den vom NGE verprellten SWG Leuten viele Pre-Orders absetzen konnte. Das Ergebnis war gelinde gesagt ein Desaster (auch wenn ich es mir persönlich nie angesehen habe).
> ...



ich wiederhole meine bitte... bleibt bitte weg. wer sich damit beschäftigt hat und es mag, prima... alle andern dies ausprobieren möchten tun weder dem publisher noch der community einen gefallen die laune durch carebeargeweine und schlechte stimmung zu vergiften.

ich untermauere das hier nochmal mit ein paar facts, in der hoffnung jeden kuschelgamespieler abzuschrecken.

full loot, bis auf die unterwäsche
keine raids
kein itemsammelmist
auch die reittiere können geschlachtet werden
pvp überall ohne safezones
keine kuschelserver 
keine levels!
keine charakterklassen! (ja keine heilerklassen)

und vor allem... keine aussicht auf aufweichung, damit stösst man gottseidank seit vielen jahren bei den entwicklern auf taube ohren.

ich hoffe das hat jetzt gereicht


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (23. Dezember 2008)

Fishis schrieb:


> Dieses Video ist natürlich übertrieben, aber nett.
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cQXRiCko8OU
> 
> ...



/sign

ich war btw mal 3. des "miss drachenfels wettbewerbs" heheheh

keine story, kein spielgerüst. die community gestaltet die welt. das ist der plan, und es ist ein ehrgeiziger. ich bin froh dass man sich genug zeit genommen hat bei razorwax um die vision zu verwirklichen.


----------



## Tikume (23. Dezember 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> ich wiederhole meine bitte... bleibt bitte weg.



DPP - Die pösen Purschen? Warum sollte ich wegbleiben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob's in Darkfall auch House Running geben wird?


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (23. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> DPP - Die pösen Purschen? Warum sollte ich wegbleiben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Poesen Prueder

und weil du, wie ich karlsruher bist, werd ich dir den frevel nochmal verzeihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Dezember 2008)

Verdammt ^^ ich hätte früher so tief scrollen sollen  D  dann wär ich net bei Warhammer hängen geblieben.

Die frage ist nur, ob es alles hält was versprochen wird ( s. AoC u.Ä. )
Also ich werds mir mal anschauen.
Und ich werde craften was das Zeug hält  !
Am 22. 1 .  is release oder hab ich mich verkuckt?


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (23. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Verdammt ^^ ich hätte früher so tief scrollen sollen  D  dann wär ich net bei Warhammer hängen geblieben.
> 
> Die frage ist nur, ob es alles hält was versprochen wird ( s. AoC u.Ä. )
> Also ich werds mir mal anschauen.
> ...



22.01 ist off releaseday.

ich hab immer gesagt, selbst wenn nur 30% der geplanten features umgesetzt werden, wirds das erste wirklich spielenswerte MMORPG seit UO.  das wäre auch endlich wieder ein spiel in dem sich craften tatsächlich rentiert weil die items gebrauchsgüter sind. dann hätte auch geld wieder einen wert.


----------



## Parat (23. Dezember 2008)

Deine Aggro-Art mit dem "bleibt bloß weg Ihr Carebears" sagt mir eher, dass es nicht annähernd an UO rankommen wird, denn da hatte die Community so Hansel, die sich gegenseitig versichern, dass sie die besten und coolsten Nichtwhiner sind, weil sie dieses ultraharte Spiel für echte Männer spielen, nicht nötig.

Stattdessen lockt es halt die an, die anderswo nicht genug roxxorn konnten. Und genau das ist das Problem, das Darkfall auch haben wird. Sie haben auf der einen Seite die Fangruppe, die UO als Spiel erlebte und in Erinnerung behielt, das als letztes wirklich die Phantasie befreite. Und auf der anderen Seite die Fangruppe, die wirklich ernsthaft denkt, das einzige, was UO ausmachte, wäre eine gewisse Härte beim Full-Loot gewesen.

Und im Endeffekt wird sich dank der allgemeinen Degeneration der Internet-Community Fraktion Nummer 2 als die größere erweisen ... und dann wird Darkfall auch nur sinnloses Gemetzel ... von wegen "ein Spiel wie es noch keines gab, grenzenlose Freiheit".

Daher: Wie gesagt, warten wir alle 6 Monate ab und gucken wir dann. Bisher, so rein vom Forenlesen dort, hab ich den Eindruck, dass sich neben vielen hoffnungsfrohen UO-Fans dort auch der aggressivste Teil der weltweiten MMORPG-Comm versammelt. Und das wird dann eher desaströs.


----------



## Tikume (23. Dezember 2008)

Sicher dass Du UO auch gespielt hast? 
Die RoxXor PvPler waren auf jeden Fall auch Teil von Uo. Warst Du jemals im Talkhouse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In UO hast Du halt alle Spielerschichten gefunden, ob jetzt RPler, Normalo oder PvP RoxXor.

Und man kann die Leute auch nicht über einen Kamm scheren. Ich hab auch Maert beim heimlichen Rpen in Trinsic erwischt, Dorian und Tychikus waren bei unseren Quests dabei, Rammstein und Caranthir waren auf unseren Gilden-RL Treffs.


----------



## Rylah (23. Dezember 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> ich wiederhole meine bitte... bleibt bitte weg. wer sich damit beschäftigt hat und es mag, prima... alle andern dies ausprobieren möchten tun weder dem publisher noch der community einen gefallen die laune durch carebeargeweine und schlechte stimmung zu vergiften.
> 
> ich untermauere das hier nochmal mit ein paar facts, in der hoffnung jeden kuschelgamespieler abzuschrecken.



Wenn irgendetwas DF einen noch schnelleren Tod bescheren könnte, als die grottige PR, dann diese völlg überzogen elitäre Haltung der "Fans". Auch Aventurine hat einen 10 Mio. Kredit zurückzuzahlen. So ganz ohne Kunden oder im kuschligen Kreis der selbsternannten Sandboxelite wird das schwer. Glücklicherweise ist das Spiel aber den Äußerungen der Herstellerfirma nach nicht ganz so eindimensional, wie die UO Nostalgiker sich das wünschen.



> full loot, bis auf die unterwäsche


Falsch. Das Newbie Equipment inkl. Waffen ist nicht lootbar.



> keine raids


Falsch. Es wird PVE Encounter der Raidklasse geben. Unter anderem die sporadisch auftauchenden Halbgötter und gelegentliche Einwegmobs. Es gibt auch Instanzen, allerdings public und nicht private. Man braucht also im besten Fall 2 raids, einen der im Dungeon spiel und einen der den Eingang verteidigt.



> kein itemsammelmist


Und womit craftest Du dann? Ach ja, manche Rohstoffe sind "very rare" und nur in großen Gruppen zu beschaffen.



> auch die reittiere können geschlachtet werden


Richtig.



> pvp überall ohne safezones


Halbrichtig. Die Hauptstädte und auch je nach Einstellung die Gildenstädte sind faktische Safezones durch die Wachen.



> keine kuschelserver


Was auch immer Du damit meinen magst. Von neutral zu KOS für die NPCs in den Hauptstädten sind es gerade einmal 2-3 Kills. Factionkilling wird nicht der Regelfall sein.



> keine levels!


Stimmt, wenn man auch darüber streiten kann, ob es nicht faktisch welche gibt, da bestimmte Skills auf anderen aufbauen. Aber das ist nicht wichtig, Es gibt keinen direkten Levelaufstieg.



> keine charakterklassen! (ja keine heilerklassen)


Teilweise richtig. Es wird spezialisierte Heiler, Tanks und Magier geben, da man nicht alle Skills lernen und auf hohem Niveau halten kann. Jeder Spieler wird zwar bis zu einem gewissen Grad ein Hybrid sein, aber das wird sich im Laufe der Zeit mit Sicherheit diversifizieren.



> und vor allem... keine aussicht auf aufweichung, damit stösst man gottseidank seit vielen jahren bei den entwicklern auf taube ohren.
> ich hoffe das hat jetzt gereicht


Das haben schon so viele Entwickler gesagt. Und so lange ein Spiel nicht veröffentlicht und faktisch nur wenig über die tatsächliche Spieldynamik bekannt ist, sind solche Sprüche mehr als wohlfeil. Wenn's erst ums Geschäft geht und die Riege der selbsternannten harten Burschen nicht zum Überleben des Spiels reicht, wird mit Sicherheit neu nachgedacht. Prinzipien hin oder her, so ein Millionenkredit bezahlt sich nicht aus hehren Absichten und dem Geld einer Randgruppe.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (23. Dezember 2008)

Curse.com hat ein Interview mit Tasos (einem der Devs) geführt.

Link


----------



## Tikume (23. Dezember 2008)

Es hört sich einfach zu gut an um wahr zu sein =P


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (24. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sicher dass Du UO auch gespielt hast?
> Die RoxXor PvPler waren auf jeden Fall auch Teil von Uo. Warst Du jemals im Talkhouse?
> 
> 
> ...



ja, ein jahr chesapeake und dann n paar jahre DF. ich bin immernoch im talkhouse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich schere in der tat die aktuelle genereation von onlinespielern über einen kamm, da hast du recht. sie sind mmorpg technisch mit wow aufgewachsen, 70% der leute kennt nix anderes. also spieler die es gewohnt sind dass alles leicht wird, dass sich jammern rentiert und die einen völlig anderen zugang zu solchen spielen haben. schau dich doch um was alleine hier in den WAR und WoW foren gejammert und gepollt wird nur weil man 2 minuten nachm death zu fuss gehn muss, oder weil böse gruppenmember bei allem need drücken.

ich denke wirklich dass es dem spiel nicht gut täte diese spieler anzulocken, auch nicht mittelfristig wirtschaftlich. die unzufriedenheit ist garantiert. und was schlimmer ist als technische bugs oder verbindungsprobleme ist permanente schlechte stimmung in der community. das spiel sollte als nischengame starten und wenn es sich etabliert als pvp referenz werden die leute die es satt haben zu leveln, xp zu sammeln schon finden was sie suchen. 

da versuch ich doch lieber bissl übertrieben abzuschrecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (24. Dezember 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> ja, ein jahr chesapeake und dann n paar jahre DF. ich bin immernoch im talkhouse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann weisst Du ja welcher Ton da geherrscht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin auch nicht unbedingt scharf auf bestimmte Spielergruppen, aber am Ende war es halt die Mischung die auch entscheidend war.
Allerdings muss man auch dazu sagen dass es damals auch keine Alternativen gab für PvEler, es gab ja keine Server die PvP frei waren (wenn musste man schon Everquest spielen).


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (24. Dezember 2008)

naja, ich hab ja auch nicht imnmer nen thief gehabt, und war noto pk und pk (mehr oder weniger erfolgreich hehe), am anfang auf chesapeake hab ich auch nur pve gespielt und mich gegen pks verteidigt. aber auch da muss man sagen hatte das pve eine völlig andere klasse und dimension. durch die gefahr alles bei einem angriff zu verlieren steigerte sich der wert unglaublich für mich. sowas fehlt mir einfach.  oder.. schaff ichs noch rechtzeitig meinen corpse zu looten nachdem ich nen healer gefunden hatte der mich rezzt. das vermiss ich einfach... es war nicht bequem aber es war geil.das bekommst du heute aber niemandem mehr vermittelt der es nicht erlebt hat.
 die mischung machts, richtig. wie man ja sogar hier sieht gibts schon ne RP gilde die darkfall spielen will, ich hab wenig sorge dass es zu wenig spieler haben wird.


----------



## Gromthar (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin zwar durch UO überhaupt erst zum Onlinespiel ansich gekommen, doch wenn dieses debütante Elitepack ( auf diesen Post bezogen ) meint sein neues Zuhause in Darkfall Online gefunden zu haben, werde ich dieses Spiel wohl weit umgehen. Ich habe kein Interesse mehr mich mit solchen Leuten abgeben zu müssen weil ich dafür auch noch bereit bin zu zahlen - und ich vermute mal Darkfall wird kein F2P-MMO.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem sind einfach die Versprechungen .... und ob sie alle so eingehalten werden.
Ein Game wie Darkfall ( das sich gegen den Stream stellt ) muss halt sehen wie sie spieler bekommen.

Und eins noch zum schluss.... 
Solch "debütantes Elitenpack" kann ich auch nicht ab.
Es sind solche Leute, denen es man nie recht machen kann . ( "Früher war alles besser...mimimi" )
Darkfall wird sicher nicht so Toll werden wie es die Entwickler versprechen ( Das wird es nie geben ).
Dann wird eben auf dem Spiel rumgehackt bis ein neuer "Messias" am MMO-Himmel auftaucht, auf den man sich stürzen kann, sobald er schwäche zeigt.

für die Leute, denen sich der Sinn meines Posts verschließt : Frohe Weihnachten und freut euch aufs nächste Jahr


----------



## Tikume (25. Dezember 2008)

Mal was anderes: Gesetzt dem Fall dass ich so blauäugig/dumm bin mir das Ding schon zu Release zuzulegen - gibt es schon Anbieter?


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Dezember 2008)

> Darkfall wird als DVD zu kaufen sein und als Downloadversion zur Verfügung stehen. Ausserdem wird jeder die Möglichkeit haben das Spiel gratis zu testen bevor er sich zu einem Kauf entschliesst.


Stand auf der Seite ^^

Ich denke aber net das man sich des schon POn kann oder so


----------



## Ineluki-OA (25. Dezember 2008)

POs gibt es nicht und wird es vermutlich auch nicht geben. Es wurde schon ein paar Mal von Seiten Adventurines gesagt das jeder erst die Möglichkeit bekommen wird das Spiel zu testen bevor er es kaufen muss.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab da mal beim durchstöbern n tollen artikel gefunden, der genau das anspricht, was ich für Darkfall befürchte 

Hier !

Da ich UO nie gespielt habe, kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen, aber nach den bisherigen informationen, sollen sich die spiele ja ziemlich ähneln ( was PvP ruleset angeht )

Achtung English ! ^^


----------



## Tikume (25. Dezember 2008)

Man kann die Dinge immer von mehreren Seiten sehen.



> The fact is, that UO was dying pretty rapidly up until they announced Trammel.    Let me give you some reasons why players quit under this kind of system.


Davon habe ich damals nichts gemerkt. 
Ich erinnere mich an eine Diskussion mit einem Freund die wir vor Rennaissance hatten. Ich war damals Miner/Schmied (aka Opfer mit gutem Loot) und er Kämpfer/Magier.
Er sah dem Patch kritisch entgegen, meinte der Realismus ginge verloren. Ich meinte vielleicht ist es gar nicht so schlecht wenn man auch mal raus kann ohne dauernd um sein leben fürchten zu müssen.
Am Ende sah es so aus dass er hauptsächlich auf Trammel war und ich auf Felucca. Die heile Welt war Trammel nämlich auch nicht, denn es förderte dann auf seine Weise das Schlechte in den Spielern. Bei Beleidigungen und Killstealing musste man ja nicht mehr mit einer Strafe rechnen.



> 1.  Exploits -     Dying to players who exploit in other games is annoying.. dying to exploiters and losing all your stuff will make you completely stop playing until the exploit is fixed.   How fast do 'exploits' spread? Once someone learns it, they will pass it onto their guild and friends.  How fast do most games take to fix an exploit?  A few weeks to acknowledge it, another 2 weeks to fix it?  UO had a bunch of real exploits (spamming chat to get people to lag) and they also had 'tricks'.   Just like in UO.. players will learn how to get you to go rogue/grey so they can get you killed.  Honest players will just stop playing, everyone else will learn to use the exploit.


Exploits sind so oder so nicht schön. Der einzige Weg hier ist dass die Entwickler schnell reagieren und die Benutzer der Exploits gebannt werden.
Das verlange ich in jedem Spiel.
Was den Verlust der Ausrüstung anging hiess es immer: Nimm nie mehr mit als Du bereit bist zu verlieren. Ne Ganze Weile bin ich ganz ohne Rüstung rumgelaufen und es klappte auch (Newbie Stuff behielt man eh).
Ansonsten muss das Crafting eben so ausgelegt sein dass die Ausrüstung ersetzbar ist. Wir reden hier nicht von einem Wow wo man ewig dafür farmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 2. Lag/Crashes - Same as above.  If you have lag spikes at all, will you really play that day? In other games, death isn't that big of a deal, so you don't mind getting killed a few extra times because your connection is bad.


Wann macht Spielen mit Lag Spaß? Ok, vielleicht stirbt man im PvE weniger schnell aber aufs Spielen verzichte ich trotzdem bei sowas ...



> 3. Brit graveyard - To those that didn't play UO, I'll explain this
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer nicht lernresistent war der merkte aber auch sehr schnell dass der Brit-Friedhof nicht das perfekte Newbie-Traingscamp war.



> 4. Don't come late to the party -  This kind of goes with #3.  But basically what happens is if you are a month or two late starting the game, you will be getting ganked all the time by players that are more powerful than you and they will block your progress.  The first players who got through 'brit graveyard' were free to advance their skills pretty freely, but anyone who started late, always had more powerful characters waiting for them.  This was the reason that some players 'loved' old UO.. because they were out there early.   I was lucky when I played UO, i started at launch.  But I had enough friends who started late and I 'experienced' what they did.   New players won't renew


Völliger Unsinn. Als ich mit UO begamm gab es schon genug Chars die hohe Skills hatten. Klar hatte man im Kampf da keine Chance, aber im Unterschied zu jedem Levelbasiertem Spiel konnte man hier fliehen. Ich hatte relativ schnell Hiding auf einem annehmbaren wert, dazu kam der Bonus wenn man sich an Hauswänden versteckte. Und Sachen wie Recall gabs ja auch.
Nach relativ kurzer Zeit konnte ich so auch als Crafter sicher 70% aller PK Attacken überleben.



> 5. Class/skill balance - Class balance is extremely hard to do.  Class balance in PvP is almost impossible.   How much fun is it going to be to play if you aren't the OP class? If because of skill/class balance you are losing your gear all the time.  In every game, players cry about class balance.. in a game where it means you lose your gear..they will do more than cry, they will quit, or they will reroll to the OP class.


Schlicht und ergreifend relativ egal. Dadurch dass man nicht auf ewig zu einer Klasse verdammt ist und umskillen kann hat man die Freiheit das zu wählen was man als gut empfindet.



> 6. Bring your friends -  full-loss death means that players will group up and wander in bands.  This sounds cool in theory, but what happens if you log in and you don't have many friends on?   And again, what about new players?


In UO sah es nicht so aus dass man in großen Gruppen rumrannte. 2 oder 3 Mann wenn es hochkam.
Freunde waren dann entscheidend wenn man in der scheisse sass (ich weiss nicht wie oft ich ICQ bekommen habe von jemandem der tot irgendwo im Dungeon hockte).


Wie Darkfall es machen wird muss sich zeigen. Dass es ein Problem wird wenn die komplette Spielerschaft aus Killgeilen PvP Fanatikern besteht dürfte auch klar sein.
Damals war es in UO halt so: Man hat gar nicht drübernachgedacht wie es sein könnte vor die Stadt zu gehen und total sicher zu sein. Es war so wie es war und man hat sich arrangiert.

Ich weiss auch nicht ob ich es heute noch toll finde müde vond er Arbeit zu kommen und dann beim spielen permanent unter Strom stehen zu müssen.


----------



## lux88 (26. Dezember 2008)

Guten abend, ich würde mich auch gern in die bestehende diskussion als passiver leser einklinken. 

Hier wird immer von der "Elite" gesprochen und das man sowas nicht sein oder haben will. Ich möchte mich jetzt auch nicht einschleimen, aber die letzten 6 seiten waren wohl die qualitativst hochwertigste diskussion, die ich bisher gelesen habe. 

Bei den Anhängern vieler anderer Spiele artet die diskussion spätestens auf seite 2 in wildem geflame aus, auch wenns nur um die haarfarbe eines encounters geht. 

Sollte dieser Thread ein Spiegel der Community sein, habe ich um sie keine Angst.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (26. Dezember 2008)

lux88 schrieb:


> Guten abend, ich würde mich auch gern in die bestehende diskussion als passiver leser einklinken.
> 
> Hier wird immer von der "Elite" gesprochen und das man sowas nicht sein oder haben will. Ich möchte mich jetzt auch nicht einschleimen, aber die letzten 6 seiten waren wohl die qualitativst hochwertigste diskussion, die ich bisher gelesen habe.
> 
> ...



in der modernen forenladschaft im stile von z.b. buffed gibts eigentlich schon per definition keine qualitativ hochwertigen unterhaltungen. irgendwie ist die zeit vorbei da inhalt noch über format stand. jeder unsichere, schüchterne wollsockenträger sucht doch schon beim wort "nein" den moderatorenbutton und stellt sich narzsitisch als strahlenden gutmenschen dar der den mitlesern ersparen möchte sich angeregt zu unterhalten.

es hat herzlich wenig, um zum thema zu kommen, mit elitärem denken zu tun wenn ich versuche casualgamer abzuschrecken. es ist vielmehr der wahrscheinlich verzweifelte versuch die drohende gefahr der whinerschwemme schon im keim zu ersticken, bzw meinen kleinen beitrag dazu leiste dass aus darkfall kein zweites post-trammel uo oder vergleichbar totgepatchtes spiel wird.

ich erinnere mich noch daran was bei uo auf der packung stand... es wird schwer, du wirst sterben, du wirst oft alles verlieren... wer das von vorne herein nicht verinnerlicht hat wird definitiv keinen spass an spielen wir darkfall haben und soll einfach wegbleiben. damit schadet er sich selbst und dem spiel. ich zahl auch gern ne prämie...


----------



## Ineluki-OA (26. Dezember 2008)

Wollte nur mal anmerken das nicht alle, die Darkfall spielen wollen sich auf der selben Entwicklungsstufe wie Kasperl-DDP befinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Kasperl-DDP: Weshalb verschwindest du nich einfach nach Forumfall und lässt dort deiner Casual-Phobie freien Lauf? Deine Anstrengungen in allen Ehren aber hier wirst du eher wenig bewirken können. Außer neue Spieler verschrecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (26. Dezember 2008)

Vorbestellmöglichkeit:

http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/Darkfall+Online


Was diese komische "Elitespieler" - Diskussion betrifft, so find ich das ganze etwas kindisch. Auch wenn man schon seit X Jahren mit MMORpG´s spielt, so fängt man doch wie jeder andere mit einem "neuen" Spiel bei Null an.
Ich finds ehrlich gesagt gar nicht schlecht, wie viele "neue" Spieler WoW auf dieses Genre aufmerksam gemacht hat, was ja auch viele Hersteller dazu animiert hat neue MMORpG´s zu entwickeln, womit eine immer grössere Auswahr derselben zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Gromthar (26. Dezember 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal anmerken das nicht alle, die Darkfall spielen wollen sich auf der selben Entwicklungsstufe wie Kasperl-DDP befinden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit Sicherheit nicht. Er ist nur wieder ein glänzendes Beispiel für "Perlen vor die Säue" ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (26. Dezember 2008)

Also eins sollte man da vermutlich mal klar stellen, bevor diese Diskussion hier ausartet:

Ich vermute mal, was Kasperl-DDP mit "Casuals" meint sind nicht die Casuals per definitionem, die einfach nur mal zwischendurch ne halbe Stunde oder so zocken wollen. Gegen die hat keiner was (zumindest keiner, der klar und vernünftig denken kann).

Es ist vielmehr so, dass sich (zumindest habe ich das in WoW seinerzeit bemerkt) verstärkt Leute mit dem Begriff "Casual" zu rechtfertigen versuchen, wenn ihnen das Spiel zu kompliziert ist und sie verlangen, dass es für sie zurechtgepatcht wird.

Ich würde den Gedanken unterstützen, dass diese Leute sich von Spielen wie Darkfall fern halten sollten. Darkfall soll Spaß machen, klar, aber auf eine andere Weise als z.B. WoW, WAR, etc. (um das ganze abzukürzen bezeichne ich die mal als "Mainstream-MMOs"). So wie ich das bisher aus dieser Diskussion ableiten konnte, soll Darkfall eben jene Spieler ansprechen, denen diese Mainstream-MMOs zu einfach waren und/oder zuwenig Tiefgang hatten. Insofern werden Spieler, die mit der Erwartung an Darkfall herangehen, noch ein weiteres Mainstream-MMO zu bekommen, enttäuscht sein. Sie werden verlangen, dass dieses oder jenes geändert werden soll. Und mal jetzt unabhängig davon, ob die Entwickler dem jetzt nachgeben oder nicht: Solche Leute sind das falsche Publikum für so ein Spiel.

Wenn ein Spiel sich dadurch absetzen will, dass es komplexer, schwieriger, anspruchsvoller als der Durchschnitt ist, dann ist es vollkommen legitim jemandem von diesem Spiel abzuraten, der ingame gerne schnelle Erfolge haben will. Aber solch ein Spieler ist nicht unbedingt Casual. Auch als Casual kann man ein komplexes Spiel spielen, nur eben nicht so intensiv oder oft, wie ein Hardcoregamer. Und wenn das Spiel solch eine Spielweise nicht zulässt, dann ist das wieder eine völlig andere Sache.

Nur meine Gedanken, als "elitärer" Casual. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe langsam das Gefühl der von mir, in diesem Zusammenhang, verwendete "Elite"-Begriff scheint vollkommen falsch angekommen zu sein. Stattdessen wäre es wohl richtiger gewesen den Begriff "Pseudoelite" zu verwenden. Explizit meine ich damit genau die Sorte von Spielern wie Kasperl-DPP.

Im Grunde habe ich ihm auch nicht abgesprochen in gewisser Weise recht zu haben. Viele seiner Punkte stimmen mit meinen Erwartungen auch überein. Allerdings geht er einen vollkommen anderen Weg. Für ihn wäre womöglich auch der Levelbereich auf einem WoW/AoC-PvP-Server "Hardcore-Gaming", da man schließlich überall mit Vorsicht seine Aufgabe bewältigen muss. Mir hingegen ist dieses Full-PvP-Gehabe grundlegend eigentlich egal. Mich interessiert nicht wie gut Balance ist, wie viel Vorsicht ich walten lassen muss wenn ich mich von A nach B bewegen muss. Das ist für mich alles zweitrangig.
Viel wichtiger als Dergleichen ist eine offene Community, die sich zwar gerne eins (im Spiel) auf die Zwölf gibt, aber dennoch zusammen hält; zu der man leichten Zugang hat; die sich eben NICHT anderen gegenüber abschottet und NICHT auf "Pseudoelitär" macht; und natürlich ein anspruchsvolles Spiel, dass mir die Möglichkeit gibt etwas mitzugestalten und mein Hirn zu nutzen.

Und wie schon geschrieben kann ich solches Verhalten weder anerkennen, noch in irgendeiner Weise nachvollziehen. Es bringt dem Spiel nichts, sondern nur der eigenen Profilierung, die dadurch eher Richtung Arsch tendiert.

Definition Casual: Drück mich oder Mich

Und ja, ich bin auch Casual-Gamer, denn leider bin ich aus beruflichen und privaten Gründen weder willens noch in der Lage mehr als 1-2 Stunden pro Tag zu spielen - eher weniger. Dennoch mag ich anspruchsvolle Spielweisen. Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

Huch ^^ 74% der Casual-Gamer sind Frauen  ;D

Ich werde Darkfall ¿vermutlich? spielen, weil man dort freihaum hat, genau so zu handeln wie man möchte.
Und RP is nie schlecht.


----------



## Madir (29. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sicher dass Du UO auch gespielt hast?
> Die RoxXor PvPler waren auf jeden Fall auch Teil von Uo. Warst Du jemals im Talkhouse?
> 
> 
> ...



Die Gute alte Zeit, Talkhouse war immer lustig und an einige von den Namen erinerre ich mich auch noch. Maert hab ich zu seiner Anfangszeit kennengelernt war aber nach wenigen Tagen oder waren es Stunden auf meiner "ignore" liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie hoffe ich bei DFO auf ein wenig Uo feeling, so aufregend wie UO war kein MMO danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belmarduk (31. Dezember 2008)

Ganz einfach:
Wer ein Sandbox will (und das wollen mit Sicherheit mehr als genug) soll Darkfall spielen.
Alle anderen:   Wow is that way ---------------------------------------->

Am allermeisten kotzt es mich an wenn Whiner in nem Sandbox-Game nach Änderungen ala Wow rufen...

Und ich bin kein Ganker,Griefer und komme als Casual-Gamer im Schnitt wahrscheinlich net mal auf 1-2 h am Tag.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2009)

Ehhh... mir macht kein anderes Spiel iwie mehr richtig Spaß ...
ich freu mich nur noch auffn 22ten ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Januar 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> Nach 7 Jahren des Wartens ist es endlich so weit, am 22 Januar wird Darkfall Online released !
> 
> - Full Loot
> - Manual Aiming
> ...



Der anderer Thread wurde ja geschlossen.. Was btw ziemlich schwachsinnig ist wenn man sie nicht auch löscht, aber naja.
Nun frag ich hier einfach nochmal:

Was bedeutet "Full Loot"?
Andere Fragen stell ich jetzt doch lieber nicht, sonst wirft man mir vor das ich das selber hätte rausfinden können ;>


----------



## Tikume (5. Januar 2009)

Das bedeutet dass, wenn Du stirbst, jemand anderes dein komplettes Inventar und deine komplette Ausrüstung plündern kann (Newbie Items mal ausgenommen).

Für Wow Spieler hört sich das wohl erstmal schockierend an, aber wenn man Ausrüstung als etwas ersetzbares ansieht ändert sich das.
Auch stärkt es logischerweise die Crafter.


----------



## Mondaine (5. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "Full Loot"?
> Andere Fragen stell ich jetzt doch lieber nicht, sonst wirft man mir vor das ich das selber hätte rausfinden können ;>




Du kannst alles looten, was der Spieler den du, oder auch jemand anderes getötet hat. z.B alle angelegten Gegenstände und alles was er im Inventar hatte, es gibt KEINE BOP Items (ausser Newbie Gear, welches jeder Char bei der Erstellung erhält)


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

Wird Darkfall Online ein kostenloses MMORPG werden?


----------



## Mondaine (5. Januar 2009)

Cestus3Gorn schrieb:


> Wird Darkfall Online ein kostenloses MMORPG werden?



NOPE 

40-50 Euro für das Spiel inkl. 1 Monat Spielzeit, zu Begin nur als Digital Download.
11-15 pro Monat, as usual.


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

O.K 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dann werde ich es wohl nicht spielen da ich auch richtig was geboten bekommen will für 12 Euro pro Monat!


----------



## Mondaine (5. Januar 2009)

Es soll noch vor Release, gemäss Aussage von Tasos (DFO Dev), eine Chance geben Darkfall anzutesten -> Open Beta jedoch nur für wenige Tage.


----------



## Macterion (6. Januar 2009)

Soll kein flame werden aber ich denke das wird untergehen so wie jeder andere MMO auch WoW ist seit dem fehlenden Content auch netmehr das ware und WAR macht mir atm kein fun...ich guck mal wieder in AOC rein denke ich mal aber auch kA -.-


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Januar 2009)

Nice, freu mich schon drauf. Hoffe das floppt nich so wie die ganzen anderen letzten Releases. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ziglinne (6. Januar 2009)

Was *das geht eh unter* angeht: Darkfall ist ein Nischenspiel. Es hatte nie den Anspruch der *neue Super-Ober-geile-wow-Killer* zu werden. Die Zielgruppe ist eine ganz andere. Sollte das Spiel halbwegs bugfrei rauskommen sehe ich schon eine grosse Chance. 

@deathstyle: In einem ffa-pvp Spiel bekommt deine Gilde eine ganz andere Bedeutung. Letzten Endes sind die Leute aus Deiner Gilde die einzigen, denen du halbwegs trauen kannst. Ausserdem soll es Gildenstädte und Gildenkämpfe bekommen, was den Zusammenhalt in der Gilde noch ein bißchen wichtiger macht.

bop-Items hat es keine, ausser deinen Unterhosen und den ersten Waffen, mit denen Du auf die Welt losgelassen wirst. Alles andere, inklusive mount, Schiff und Münzen in Deinen Taschen ist lootbar.

Boss-mobs: Zumindest wurde mal erwähnt, dass es ein Achievment für das Töten von sechs Halbgöttern gibt.

zig


----------



## Aeldaron (7. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin wirklich auch schon richtig heiß auf das game auch wenn ich erst seit 3 tagen von dem game etwas mitbekommen habe und wenn man so die diversen foren und fansites durchstöbert kommt man schon auf die zahl von ca 250.000 interessierten gamern...

und hier nochmal ein paar fakten

a) *Full Loot* - Ihr tötet einen Spieler / NPC und dürft alles nehmen, was er bei sich hatte. (Ja, richtig gelesen! Ihr braucht das Eroberer-Set nicht farmen, es kommt zu euch!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

b) *No Safezones* - Es gibt keine RvR-Lakes oder sichere Zonen. Immer und überall kann gekämpft werden.

c) Ein Rufsystem, was das sog. Ganking innerhalb einer Rasse erschwert.

d) *Städte- und Häuserbau* - Richtig gehört. Ihr könnt die Spielwelt selbst bebauen. Clans können sogar eigene Burgen und Städte bauen, die sie dann stetig mit neuen NPC oder Gebäuden verbessern.

e) *Seeschlachten* - Es können Schiffe gebaut und gesteuert werden. Das Entern von anderen Schiffen ist ebenfalls möglich.

f) *Player Economy* - Die Wirtschaft wird fast ausschließlich von Spieler aufrecht erhalten. Deshalb:

g) *Differenziertes Crafting-System* - Es existieren verschiedene Crafting-Berufe wie Fischer, Bauern, Schmiede, Köche etc. was notwendig ist, da man gute Items nur selbst herstellen kann.

h) *Manuelles Kampfsystem* - Richtig gelesen. Ihr müsst eure Casts und Schwerthiebe selber zielen und ausführen. Es gibt kein Point and Click.

i) *Keine Lebensbalken oder Namen* - Das bedeutet, dass man Hinterhalte planen kann, ohne schon von Weitem gesehen zu werden.

j) *Kein Leveling / Levelsystem* - Alles läuft über Skills. Ihr braucht nun keine EXP mehr oder sonstiges. Ihr trainiert euren Skill = ihr werdet besser.

k) *Die größte Landschaft, die es in einem MMO gab* - Einem Betatester zufolge braucht man ca. 8 Stunden mit einem Mount, um von "A nach B" zu kommen.

l)* Ihr könnt alles robbern was nicht schnell genug auf den Baum klettert* - Beispiel: Jemand lässt sein Mount stehen? Dann nehmt es und reitet davon, während der ursprüngliche Besitzer wieder Stunden brauchen wird um zur Heimantstadt zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nachdem Imminent das gelesen hat, hatt er fast instant cancel subscribtion gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

m) *Open PvP / Sandbox* - Der Content wird von Spielern gemacht und wird nicht vorgeschrieben. Keine Caps oder SFZ. Ihr tut das was ihr wollt. Seid ihr scharf auf die Hauptstadt von einer Rasse oder einer Gilde? Baut Belagerungswaffen und versucht es.

n) *Taming* - Ihr könnt sehr viele Monster / Pets zähmen. Zusätzlich ist es möglich NPCs anzuheuern. (Sabotar´s Ninja-Katzenarmee ;-P )

Link zur offiziellen Homepage Darkfallonline.com
Link zu einer Deutschen Fanpage Darkfallonline.eu

Video 1: Gameplay
Release: 2007
Größe: ~600 MB
Link: click

Video 2: Landschaft / Orte
Release: 2008 (bis jetzt das neuste Video von Darkfall)
Größe: ~146 MB
Link: click

thx an Sabotar aus dem Drakenwald Forum der diesen schönen Post verfasst hat.


----------



## Ainee (7. Januar 2009)

wird es eigentlich eine deutsche version von dem spiel geben?


----------



## Aeldaron (7. Januar 2009)

soweit ich weis nein soll nur in englisch auf den markt gebracht werden


----------



## Mondaine (7. Januar 2009)

Aeldaron schrieb:


> n) *Taming* - Ihr könnt sehr viele Monster / Pets zähmen. Zusätzlich ist es möglich NPCs anzuheuern. (Sabotar´s Ninja-Katzenarmee ;-P )



Taming wurde leider gestrichen, es gibt aber die Möglichkeit über den Nekromantie Magie Skill Pets zu beschwören.

Nein es wird keine "deutsche" Version geben, es gibt eine EU-Version (Server innerhalb der EU) Sprache Englisch.


----------



## Ainee (7. Januar 2009)

hoffe wir mal das items wie kräuter oder so noch eine kleine beschreibung erhalten


----------



## Aeldaron (7. Januar 2009)

was willste denn da für ne beschreibung oO


----------



## Ainee (7. Januar 2009)

ja ne kleine beschreibung halt z.b kann für das und das verwendet werden.


----------



## Aeldaron (7. Januar 2009)

naja sowas wirds bestimmt geben aber is doch egal ob enlisch oder deutsch is bissel übung und gibt ja zur not au wörterbücher


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Januar 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> Taming wurde leider gestrichen, es gibt aber die Möglichkeit über den Nekromantie Magie Skill Pets zu beschwören.


Na geil. Dann wäre es das erste Spiel nach UO gewesen, was Taming anbieten würde.

Schaffts eigentlich irgendein Hersteller, mal das zu halten was er auch ankündigt ... ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (7. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob Adventurine es jemals angekündigt hat. Es wurde bei irgendeinem Q&A die Frage gestellt ob es Taming gibt und das haben sie halt verneint.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Na geil. Dann wäre es das erste Spiel nach UO gewesen, was Taming anbieten würde.



Wärs nicht.

Sandbox bedeutet aber nicht contentlos, oder? Ich mein es gibt sicher einiges mehr an spielerabhängigen Content allein wegen des offenem PvPs/Gilden usw. aber wird das noch unterstützt? (ich mein jetzt nicht ala WoW mit Itemspirale..) Naja die an die die Frage gerichtet ist werden wissen wie sie gemeint ist.


----------



## Mondaine (7. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sandbox bedeutet aber nicht contentlos, oder? Ich mein es gibt sicher einiges mehr an spielerabhängigen Content allein wegen des offenem PvPs/Gilden usw. aber wird das noch unterstützt? (ich mein jetzt nicht ala WoW mit Itemspirale..) Naja die an die die Frage gerichtet ist werden wissen wie sie gemeint ist.




na logisch, open PVP, Gildenstädte , Aussenposten, Allianzen etc wird alles noch unterstüzt


----------



## Ineluki-OA (7. Januar 2009)

Meinst du jetzt, ob es auch Raids oder ähnliches geben wird?

Falls ja, die wird es geben. Natürlich nicht in der Anzahl wie in WoW und auch nicht instanziert aber es wird Drachen und "Halbgötter" geben.

Die Nichtinstanziertheit sorgt dafür man z.B. dafür sorgen muss das man nicht überfallen wird, wenn man gerade den Bossmob gelegt hat und der ganze Loot dann weg ist. Also wieder eine ganz andere Herausforderung als in WoW oder ähnlichen Spielen.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Januar 2009)

Ineluki, weiß ich (;- ich hab weit mehr MMO Erfahrung als nur WoW - aber danke.
Ich meinte auch keine Raids, jedenfalls nicht direkt, ich meinte lediglich eine gewisse Auswahl an Beschäftigungen für Spieler ausser z. B. RP. Aber ich hoffe das man für Gildenstädte usw. vieeeeeeeel tun muss - am besten monatelang farmen! Allianzen fordern wieder viel Diplomatie, ich hoffe das man sich als Gilde wieder irgendwie visuell etablieren kann, also Logos oder wirklich auffällige und unterschiedliche Merkmale mit bringen - so erlangen Gilden einen weit höheren Status und bekanntheitsgrad.. 

Naja Bla, klingt gut ich werds mir wohl anschauen - dauert ja nemmer lang.


----------



## Tikume (7. Januar 2009)

In UO wars so:
Einen Grund-Farm Anteil hast Du allein schon dadurch dass Du deine Ausrüstung auch regelmäßig ersetzen musst. Im Prinzip hast Du ne Art "Tagewerk".
Langweilig ist das allein deswegen schon nicht weil Du eben immer auf andere Situationen triffst aufgrund anderer Spieler.


----------



## Aeldaron (7. Januar 2009)

einzige wo ich mir wirklich sorgen drum mache ist wenn die welt ja so rießig ist das sie dann bei wenigen spielern das man da niemanden oder nur alle paar zeiten jemanden trifft...


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Januar 2009)

Aus Erfahrung von anderen Spielen her wirds Ballungsgebiete geben und auch ruhigere Gebiete, aber bei gewollten 100.000 Spielern pro Server wirds wohl nirgendwo richtig einsam.


----------



## Aeldaron (7. Januar 2009)

dann bin ich mal gespannt wieviel server es dann geben wird weil dann würden zum start max 3 server reichen sag ich mal wenn nich sogar einer reichen würde


----------



## Ineluki-OA (7. Januar 2009)

Du meinst 10.000 oder Deathstyle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 100.000 sind selbst für DF ein bischen viel.


----------



## Tikume (7. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> aber bei gewollten 100.000 Spielern pro Server wirds wohl nirgendwo richtig einsam.



An der Zahl zweifle ich ja. Bisher kam kein bodenbasiertes MMO großartig über 3000.


----------



## Aeldaron (7. Januar 2009)

also wenn man von einer seite bis zur andern 8 std braucht rein bei der theoretischen größe würden 100.000 schon passen denk ich


----------



## For-Free (7. Januar 2009)

Naja ich denke nicht das hier von der Zahl 100.000 Spieler gleichzeitig online gesprochen wird. Selbst wenn die Welt so riesig ist, wer bekommt 100.000 Spieler auf einen Server? Auser es ist der einzige vorhandene Server..

Aber auch eine Zahl von 10.000 ist schon ein nettes Sümmchen. Das könnte also intressant werden.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Januar 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> Nach 7 Jahren des Wartens ist es endlich so weit, am 22 Januar wird Darkfall Online released !
> 
> - Full Loot
> - Manual Aiming
> ...



Lala, ich habe ja geschrieben "gewollte" :f


----------



## Mondaine (7. Januar 2009)

ups vertippt.. , laut Tasos(DF Dev.) sollen 10k (ned 100k) Players gleichzeit auf einem Server spielen können.


----------



## Aeldaron (7. Januar 2009)

ja is ja egal hoffen wa das es 10.000 sind dann ham wa nen geiles game wenn es alles so hält was es verspricht


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Januar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wärs nicht.


Du meinst doch jetzt nicht den Hunter in WoW, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Du meinst doch jetzt nicht den Hunter in WoW, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein! ;P


----------



## Mondaine (8. Januar 2009)

Für alle die es nocht nicht kennen , Darkfall Preview von Gianna on the Noob : http://beta.thenoobcomic.com/df_preview/intro.html

Ausserdem wurde eben bekannt dass die Open Beta ca. am 15. Januar beginnen soll, der Client wird in den nächsten Tagen auf der DF Homepage als Bit Torrent File zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Quelle Tasos Interview von Heute Abend auf  Open Coffe TV Greece..
_
This I just axed from chat at Open Coffee TV http://opencoffee.gr/live/

For anyone actually interested in what Tasos said at the event, that they are planning for open beta to start a week before release on the 15th , and the open beta client will be on a bittorent linked from the forums when he makes an announcement in a few days so we have time to download it _


----------



## Pausen.org (8. Januar 2009)

Hmm sollte man gespannt sein
jetzt müssen die devs nur noch ihr datum einhalten (was wohl das schwierigste sein wird)

ma abwarten was sich ergibt


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Januar 2009)

bwah... bit torrent suxxx

da is man wieder ewig am laden, und bis mans dann hat und installiert hat, is schon der erste Patch draußen  und die laderei geht von vorne los ^^


----------



## Abell (9. Januar 2009)

Nicht mal mehr eine Woche hin. Hoffentlich stimmts auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pausen.org (9. Januar 2009)

so wies aussieht ist es nicht mehr wie ein gerücht 
tja satz mit x das war wohl nix
http://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthrea...699#post2296699


----------



## Kalvasflam (9. Januar 2009)

Hab den Thread hier gerade erst gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie jetzt? Open PvP? Keine Instanzen? Klauen möglich? Und sogar LEERLOOTEN? Genau wie UO? 

Ich wein gleich...


----------



## Kalvasflam (9. Januar 2009)

Aeldaron schrieb:


> Also ich bin wirklich auch schon richtig heiß auf das game auch wenn ich erst seit 3 tagen von dem game etwas mitbekommen habe und wenn man so die diversen foren und fansites durchstöbert kommt man schon auf die zahl von ca 250.000 interessierten gamern...
> 
> und hier nochmal ein paar fakten
> 
> ...



Gerade auch noch über diesen Post gestolpert: Ohne den kompletten Thread gelesen zu haben, aber wenn das alles stimmt.... ...ich...ähmmm... bin mal eben... ähmmm.... mastubieren...


----------



## Aeldaron (9. Januar 2009)

joa geil ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei taming soweit ich weis rausgenommen wurde


----------



## Mondaine (9. Januar 2009)

Pausen.org schrieb:


> so wies aussieht ist es nicht mehr wie ein gerücht
> tja satz mit x das war wohl nix
> http://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthrea...699#post2296699






			
				Brother schrieb:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Brother JustinView Post
> Open beta on the 15th is just a rumour.
> Nothing official yet.



Die Antwort stammt von Brother Justin welcher nur ein Darkfall Moderator ist (vertitt die Community, ist aber nicht selbst bei Aventurine), mal abwarten ob Tasos(Dev, CFO) in den nächsten Tagen genauere Infos postet.


----------



## Madir (11. Januar 2009)

> - Full Loot
> - Manual Aiming
> - Skill based 1000 Skills
> - 500 Spells
> ...



- zu den 1000 Skills gehöhren die 500 Spells schon dazu, jeder Spell zählt als eigener Skill
- Terraforming gibts nicht, die Welt ist komplett per Hand designed und läßt sich nicht verändern, lediglich Gildenstädte können durch wiederaufbau von Ruinen gebaut werden aber ohne terraforming.
- die Welt ist deutlich kleiner als Deutschland
- maximal gleichzeitig online können 10k Spieler sein

desweiteren gibt es 
- keine Pets, Taming oder anheuerbare NP's
- Namen (evtl. auch Lebenbalken) gibt es nicht über jedem Char sondern wenn man mit dem "Fadenkreuz" über einen Spieler geht erscheinen entsprechende Infos 
- die Hauptstädte der Fraktionen sind relative sicher da durch Wachen (Türme) beschützt
- 8 Stunden zu Fuß nicht mit dem Mount nach meiner Info.

Die Infos auf der Webseite sind veraltet, es soll aber bald eine neue kommen.


----------



## Pausen.org (11. Januar 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> Die Antwort stammt von Brother Justin welcher nur ein Darkfall Moderator ist (vertitt die Community, ist aber nicht selbst bei Aventurine), mal abwarten ob Tasos(Dev, CFO) in den nächsten Tagen genauere Infos postet.




Willst du etwa sagen das du einer total unbekannt und in keinster weise bestätigten quelle mehr glaubst alls jemanden aus dem community nur weil diese quelle sagt was du hören willst ?


----------



## Mondaine (11. Januar 2009)

Pausen.org schrieb:


> Willst du etwa sagen das du einer total unbekannt und in keinster weise bestätigten quelle mehr glaubst alls jemanden aus dem community nur weil diese quelle sagt was du hören willst ?



Schau im Darkfallforum nach, die Quelle ist Tasos, der live chat wurde gänzlich übersetzt ins englische, und ja ich glaube der Aussage von Tasos, auch wenn diese noch nicht offiziell bestättigt wurde.

Und genau dies, besagt auch was Borther Justin schrieb, Nothing official yet.

auf der anderen Seite sprach man schon im 2004 von einem baldigen Release, wie dann auch mitte 07 wieder.

Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Mondaine (11. Januar 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> - zu den 1000 Skills gehöhren die 500 Spells schon dazu, jeder Spell zählt als eigener Skill
> - Terraforming gibts nicht, die Welt ist komplett per Hand designed und läßt sich nicht verändern, lediglich Gildenstädte können durch wiederaufbau von Ruinen gebaut werden aber ohne terraforming.
> - die Welt ist deutlich kleiner als Deutschland
> - maximal gleichzeitig online können 10k Spieler sein
> ...




jo ok, das stimmt, 1000 skills, inklusive der rund 500 Spells.  my fault.

Terraforming naja, es soll ja spells geben, die den boden auch verformen können, nicht so ganz terraforming aber immerhin.

- maximal sollen nach neusten angaben irgendwo zwischen 10k-30k spieler online sein können.

- 8 Stunden aufm Mount hiess es, obs stimmt ka.


----------



## Mondaine (11. Januar 2009)

Darkfall Weltkarte, inklusive Start Gebieten und einigen weiteren Details , must read .

http://darkfalldb.com/index.php?view=article&id=101


Rassen Beschreibung :

http://darkfalldb.com/index.php?view=article&id=96


----------



## Pausen.org (11. Januar 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> Schau im Darkfallforum nach, die Quelle ist Tasos, der live chat wurde gänzlich übersetzt ins englische, und ja ich glaube der Aussage von Tasos, auch wenn diese noch nicht offiziell bestättigt wurde.
> 
> Und genau dies, besagt auch was Borther Justin schrieb, Nothing official yet.
> 
> ...



welcher ausage von tasos
es gibt keine aussage von tasos
das mit der openbeta is bis jetzt nur ein hoax


----------



## Mondaine (11. Januar 2009)

Pausen.org schrieb:


> welcher ausage von tasos
> es gibt keine aussage von tasos
> das mit der openbeta is bis jetzt nur ein hoax



open coffee conferenz vor 3 tagen. es gab nen live stream und einigie haben es mitgeschnitten und ins englishe übersetzt, siehe DFO foren


----------



## Pausen.org (11. Januar 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> open coffee conferenz vor 3 tagen. es gab nen live stream und einigie haben es mitgeschnitten und ins englishe übersetzt, siehe DFO foren



du meinst das hier ?



> Tasos: You made a mistake about my presentation - we don't have 3 million users or 50 employees. We have 30 employees and, about the 3 million users… once, a journalist asked us how many people were following the development of our game (It's a video game... we will say more about it later) At the moment we have about 300k registered users at our forums and in our beta – that is, who are actually trying to get into our beta...
> 
> Of course, our system cannot support 300K users simultaneously at this stage. Our product is going to be released very soon - Darkfall is our product, a few moments ago there was an image of it here. It's an online video game - that is, it is played through the internet - it's a virtual world that we have created. It is located in a server somewhere in Germany. It’s a game where each user plays a role - that is, he has a character that enters this virtual world and every other character he meets in there is another user from a another place in the world. So, I could be playing with people from all over the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kontinuum (11. Januar 2009)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> Gerade auch noch über diesen Post gestolpert: Ohne den kompletten Thread gelesen zu haben, aber wenn das alles stimmt.... ...ich...ähmmm... bin mal eben... ähmmm.... mastubieren...



xD *sichwegschmeiß* sehr gut getroffen ... ^^


----------



## Madir (11. Januar 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> Terraforming naja, es soll ja spells geben, die den boden auch verformen können, nicht so ganz terraforming aber immerhin.



Nö sowas solls gerade nicht geben.



> - maximal sollen nach neusten angaben irgendwo zwischen 10k-30k spieler online sein können.



Nö 10k, aus welchen Fingern du dir die 30k gesaugt hast k.A. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt ne Aussage das die Server wohl mehr können aber das es auf 10k limitiert wird, aber von 30k hab ich noch nie was gehört, erscheint mir auch unrealistisch.

Es gibt sehr wenige aktuelle und offizielle Infos aber dafür umso mehr wilde Spekulationen


----------



## Healor (15. Januar 2009)

Sowie ich das jetzt mitbekommen habe ist seit heute Open Beta und am 22.01.09 ist Release, das Spiel kann man sich nur über Torrent runterladen und es gibt keine deutsche Version?

Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. Januar 2009)

Bis auf die Open Beta, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ob man es  nur über Torrent downloaden kann ist noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Symatry (15. Januar 2009)

Need deutsche Version  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (15. Januar 2009)

http://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthrea...617#post2369617

We know that the community has been speculating and wondering about the Darkfall release for some time. We haven’t replied until now because there were several complex issues to plan and work out. We also needed to get authorization before we could proceed with this official announcement:

Starting on January 22nd there will be a Darkfall trial with the distribution of the release candidate client allowing thousands of players to sample the game for free, help us stress test our servers and test the final features of the game.

It’s important to understand that there are well over 200 thousand applications by players wanting to get into Darkfall. This number makes it unrealistic to distribute the client and to open up our servers to everyone. We’ll try to accommodate as many players as are possible for us to manage at this stage. Even so, the demand exceeds our current capacity. Interest in Darkfall has surpassed all our expectations to the point that we may need to manage our release differently.

The date of the Darkfall European commercial release has been pushed back to February 25th, 2009. A pre-order will be made available mid-February. The pre-orders will get priority for early access to the game. The pre-orders will also get priority for the game launch if we have to go to a staged release. We’ll go to a staged release only in the case we have more demand than we can handle properly, and until we can upgrade our capacity. The pre-orders are necessary so that we can have some measure of the demand.

The reasons for the new release date follow:

    * At this stage, everything is connected: Hundreds of elements need to come together. When one thing falls behind, everything else tends to follow.
    * Demand for Darkfall at launch could be much higher than expected. If this is the case, we need a different process to better handle the demand.
    * Darkfall’s partners (distribution, billing, account management, support, etc.) entered into the game at a late date and we needed more time than expected to integrate properly.
    * We fell behind on a couple of weeks of beta testing progress and we need to make this time up. We need more playtesting data on several features we haven’t had much chance to test externally.
    * We’ll use this extra time to implement updates based on tester feedback and also make some enhancements we were saving for after release.
    * We want as many players as possible in the game before the launch and we haven’t had the chance to stress test our servers with live players yet.
    * We underestimated the effect the holidays would have on our preparations. While we worked through them, the world around us seemed to stop.
    * We don’t want to rush things more than needed. An extra month may not seem like a lot of time, but it’s enough to allow us to take care of any compounded delays.


Our hope for Darkfall is to have a good game with a tight player base that we can nurture and steadily build up. Hype surrounding Darkfall is huge right now, despite our best efforts. We’re not sure how this will translate on launch day but we have to make allowances for the possibility that demand could be more than we anticipate.

Announcements will follow with more information on Darkfall pricing, pre-ordering information, North American player access, and system specifications.


The Darkfall Team


----------



## Aeldaron (18. Januar 2009)

naja lieber noch nen monat warten und dafür nen fertiges und stabil laufendes spiel haben *hoff*


----------



## Stancer (18. Januar 2009)

Ich warte auch freudig auf DFO. Bisher kam einfach kein MMO an UO auch nur Ansatzweise ran. Aber DFO scheint da auf gutem Wege zu sein...

Ich glaube nicht, das es Anarchie geben wird, denn dafür gibts ja das Penalty System und das hat auch in UO schon 90% der Spieler davon angehalten sich permanent umzubringen.
Am Anfang vielleicht, aber da hats dann auch die ganzen Spieler, die kein Full Loot System kennen und die DFO nur antesten aber bei solch einem komplexen System sind die sowieso nach 2 Tagen wieder verschwunden. Schaut nach EVE : Geniales Spiel, extrem komplex und vergleichsweise wenig Spieler.

100.000 Spieler kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen, wobei den Rekord für die meisten Spieler, die gleichzeitig Online waren auf einem Server hält ja immer noch EVE und liegt bei glaube ich 65.000 oder so.


----------



## AemJaY (19. Januar 2009)

öhm kann man diese sSpiel mit SWG vergleichen?
Würde zu gern mal wieder ein Sandbox MMO zocken.
Kann mir wer vielleicht ne Deutsche Community Seite empfehlen?

Dankeeeeee


----------



## Tikume (19. Januar 2009)

So wie Du halt SWG und UO vergleichen kannst denke ich (wenn das Spiel denn so wie versprochen läuft).


----------



## Abell (19. Januar 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> öhm kann man diese sSpiel mit SWG vergleichen?
> Würde zu gern mal wieder ein Sandbox MMO zocken.
> Kann mir wer vielleicht ne Deutsche Community Seite empfehlen?
> 
> Dankeeeeee




http://www.darkfallonline.eu

Forum:
http://www.darkfallonline.eu/forum/

müsste aber schon irgendwo in den ersten Seiten stehen.


...noch 3 Tage bis zur OB und 37 Tage zum Release...


----------



## Madir (19. Januar 2009)

Abell schrieb:


> ...noch 3 Tage bis zur OB



Vorsicht keine falschen Hoffnungen wecken, soweit bisher bekannt ist das keine Ob sondern ehr eine um einige 1000 erweiterte Beta bzw. eine Trial mit Einladun. Es ist nicht zu erwarten das alle daran teilnehmen können.


----------



## Curumo (20. Januar 2009)

das man sowas dann überhaupt als OB bezeichnet, das hat mich schon an Warhammer gestört
ja da ist open beta und trotzdem brauch man eine Einladung, es muss sehr schwer sein mal ne OB zu machen wie damals Ragnarok Online


----------



## Madir (20. Januar 2009)

Curumo schrieb:


> das man sowas dann überhaupt als OB bezeichnet, das hat mich schon an Warhammer gestört
> ja da ist open beta und trotzdem brauch man eine Einladung, es muss sehr schwer sein mal ne OB zu machen wie damals Ragnarok Online


Die Devs nennen es nicht OB.


----------



## Stancer (21. Januar 2009)

Lasst euch einfach überraschen. 

Lustig finde ich : Es wurde eigentlich keine Werbung für das Spiel gemacht und trotzdem wird nun überall heiss drüber diskutiert und es wird von Spielern gehyped.

Hoffe aber doch ernsthaft, das ich in DFO von dem 0815 WoW/WAR/AoC Spieler verschont bleibe, wobei ich denke, das 90% dieser Leute mit solch einem komplexen System eh restlos überfordert sind und fix wieder verschwinden.

Wer sich also nen Eindruck vom Spiel und dessen Community machen will muss wohl erstmal nen Monat warten bis die "Ich will wechseln, weil mein altes langweilig ist, aber das neue soll so wie mein altes Spiel sein"-Spieler wieder verschwunden sind.
Das sich am Anfang alle Spieler auf Sicht umbringen sollte jedem jetzt schon klar sein...


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Januar 2009)

Naja gehyped würde ich das nicht nennen und heiss diskutieren ist auch anders, man könnte sagen das trotz fehlender Werbung ein gewisses Interesse vorhanden ist - mehr wäre übertrieben, zumindest bei Buffed hält sich das mit der Diskussion sehr in Grenzen.
Wie komplex DFO nun wird steht auch noch in den Sternen, ich hoffe ja das es das verspricht aber was dann daraus wird ist immer sone ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Tikume (21. Januar 2009)

Es ist halt so dass es bei den UO-like Games Ultima Online und (wobei seit NGE auch nicht mehr so richtig) SWG gibt. Damit sind die leute die solche Spiele mögen ziemlich unterversorgt. Schaut mal wieviele Everquest-Style MMos es gibt.

Klar setzt man dann Erwartungen in ein Spiel wenn dann nach Jahren mal wieder was neues kommt. Dass Darkfall diese Erwartungen erfüllen wird ist unwhrscheinlich, aber es könnte zumindest in einem zustand sein in dem man ihm Bugs, Fehler und fehlende Features verzeihen kann.

Wie immer wird sich das aber erst zeigen wenn es released wurde, das muss klar sein.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (21. Januar 2009)

Eve solltest du auch noch erwähnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonst kann ich dir nur zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (21. Januar 2009)

Prinzipiell hast Du recht, ich klammere Eve für mich ganz gerne aus weil es ein reines Weltraum-Spiel ist (daran ändern auch die Stations nichts).


----------



## Ogil (21. Januar 2009)

Ja - da geb ich Tikume recht. Natuerlich ist Eve auch ein Sandbox-Game - aber irgendwie ist es halt "anders" und fuehlt sich nicht so richtig wie ein MMORPG an. Eher so wie ein Online-X mit ein paar Char-Stats (was ja auch nicht schlecht ist). 

Und ja - SWG ist leider nicht mehr das was es mal war. Leider wohl, weil das urspruengliche Konzept nicht ausreichend massentauglich war. DF ist sicher auch kein Spiel fuer die breite Masse und von den vielen Spielern, die es zu Beginn haben wird, werden sicherlich auch sehr viele wieder abspringen. Aber das ist den DF-Machern ja offensichtlich auch bewusst und es war nie ihre Absicht irgendwelche Branchenriesen anzugreifen.

PS: Wobei die Idee natuerlich trotzdem lustig ist...


----------



## Stancer (21. Januar 2009)

Und das ist auch gut so, das DFO weder WAR noch WoW Konkurrenz machen will. Das Spiel ist von den Inhalten mal überhaupt nicht auf Masse zugeschnitten, sondern voll auf Neigungsgruppen.

Würde DFO daher kommen und sagen, man wolle zu WoW in Konkurrenz treten, würde ich dem Spiel nicht einen Blick würdigen, denn dann wüsste ich, das es nix für mich wäre !!!


----------



## Wolfner (22. Januar 2009)

Heute ist der 22. Januar.

Sollte heute nicht irgendwas sein? ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Januar 2009)

kA

ich hab Zeit  xD


----------



## Mondaine (22. Januar 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Heute ist der 22. Januar.
> 
> Sollte heute nicht irgendwas sein? ^^





			
				TASOS schrieb:
			
		

> Starting on January 22nd there will be a Darkfall trial with the distribution of the release candidate client allowing thousands of players to sample the game for free, help us stress test our servers and test the final features of the game.
> 
> It’s important to understand that there are well over 200 thousand applications by players wanting to get into Darkfall. This number makes it unrealistic to distribute the client and to open up our servers to everyone. We’ll try to accommodate as many players as are possible for us to manage at this stage. Even so, the demand exceeds our current capacity.




Mittlerweile haben die Foren Server von Darkfall, schon mehrmals ihren Dienst quitiert und sind unter der Last von knapp 4000 Foren Besuchern, welche wahrscheinlich alle 30sek die Page refresht haben, arg in die Knie gegangen.
Schon mal ein gutes Zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die vielen sehr informativen Announcements, kombiniert mit der Einhaltungsrate der zahlreichen Versprechungen, gewürzt mit den mehrheitlich positiven Betaleaks lassen ja nur Gutes erahnen. [/sarcasm]

Bis zum Release zocke ich halt weiter UO auf dem UO:G Hybrid Shard (classic rule set, nur Felucia, im Schnitt 1k Spieler on) www.uogamers.com

regards
Mond


----------



## Wolfner (22. Januar 2009)

> Starting on January 22nd there will be a Darkfall trial with the distribution of the release candidate client allowing thousands of players to sample the game for free, help us stress test our servers and test the final features of the game.



Tjo....
Vielleicht haben die da ja auch nen anderen Kalender oder so ^^

P.S.:

Divinity > Hybrid ;-P


----------



## Ogil (22. Januar 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> Mittlerweile haben die Foren Server von Darkfall, schon mehrmals ihren Dienst quitiert und sind unter der Last von knapp 4000 Foren Besuchern, welche wahrscheinlich alle 30sek die Page refresht haben, arg in die Knie gegangen.
> Schon mal ein gutes Zeichen
> 
> 
> ...


Ja - dass die offiziellen Foren bei einer laecherlichen Belastung von 4000 Usern in die Knie gehen ist ein schlechter Witz. Ebenso wie der Umstand, dass weder dazu noch zu der angeblich heute beginnenden "erweiterten Beta-/Trial-Phase" irgendwas von offizieller Seite zu hoeren ist.

Auf negative Betaleaks geb ich allerdings nix - zumal da immer fraglich ist, ob da nicht nur jemand schlechte Stimmung verbreitet und garnicht in der Beta ist. Die Leak-Seiten scheinen ja Infos von jedem anzunehmen, der irgendwas sagen kann was sie nicht wissen (nach dem Motto "Ey - das Gras sieht voll so gruen-braun aus. Voll haesslig. AV hat's voll verkackt. WoW is viel besser!"). Was allerdings darauf hindeutet, dass die Anzahl der sich wirklich in der Beta befindenden Spieler verschwindend gering ist und man daher keine vertrauenswuerdigen NDA-Brecher findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (22. Januar 2009)

irgendwie auch verständlich, wer in der Beta ist und das game wirklich gut findet, riskiert ungern einen perma-ban wegen NDA-bruch.


----------



## Tikume (22. Januar 2009)

Im Prinzip ist es ganz einfach: 
Wer sich das Game direkt zu Release zulegt riskiert, dass er eine böse Überraschung erlebt.
Wer sich unsicher ist sollte die Berichte nach Release besser abwarten.


----------



## Ogil (22. Januar 2009)

Naja - wenn man es aber nicht selbst ausprobiert, weiss man nie ob einem das Spiel zusagt. Und ich moechte kein tolles Spiel verpassen, nur weil der Tester staendig im PvP die Hucke voll bekommen hat und daraus dann ein "Ueber die nervige Community kann ich ja noch hinwegsehen - aber durch die hakelige Steuerung beim Kaempfen verspielt DF alle Chancen..." wurde.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (22. Januar 2009)

Adventurine hat endlich von sich hören lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> This is an update about what is happening today:
> 
> We have sent out the first wave of invites to clans and individual testers. We will send more waves of invites within a few hours. Invited players will be able to download the Darkfall installer.
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Stancer (23. Januar 2009)

Ich geb nichts auf Berichte von Irgendwelchen Leuten oder gar Spielemagazinen.

Wenn mich nen Spiel interessiert probier ich es selber aus, wenns nix für mich ist, dann ist das eben so...

Aber auf irgendwelche Betaerfahrungen oder Testberichte zu hören ist wohl der größte Fehler. Man kann sie sich durchlesen und was über den Spielinhalt heraus finden und ob es sich bei diesem Inhalt um Dinge dreht die man selber möchte.

Schließlich weiss man nie, wer hinter diesem Bericht sitzt, egal ob positiver oder negativer Bericht.

Stammt nen negativer Bericht von einem ehrlichen Spieler oder von einem Fanboy eines anderen Spieles, der das Spiel einfach nur durch den Dreck ziehen will, weil er Angst hat, das seine besten Freunde in seinem momentanen MMO wechseln möchten ?

Stammt nen positiver Bericht von einem ehrlichen Spieler oder von einem Mitglied des Entwicklerteams, der einfach nur Werbung und dem Spiel was gutes tun will ?

Man weiss es eben nicht und wird es auch nie genau herausfinden.


----------



## Curumo (24. Januar 2009)

das leben ist so gemein wieso können die keine richtige Open Beta machen ... was spricht denn nur dagegen


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Januar 2009)

Das is die neue MMO welt  ;D

Die sind halt Grausam ^^

Ich werds aufjedenfall mal anspielen.
Da ich aber von WAR weiss, dass ein Spiel anfangs sauspaß macht, aber später einfach nur noch Langweilig wird bin ich beim ersten Eindruck immer vorsichtig.
Türlich muss der immer stimmen sonst kann mans gleich in die Tonne treten.
Aber ich werd mich nicht von irgendwelchen extraschnellen aufhalten lassen, die die Anfangsstadt blockieren.
soviel Geduld hab ich dann doch ^^


----------



## Ineluki-OA (24. Januar 2009)

Curumo schrieb:


> das leben ist so gemein wieso können die keine richtige Open Beta machen ... was spricht denn nur dagegen



Liegt wohl hauptsächlich an den Serverkapazitäten von Adventurine.


----------



## Tikume (24. Januar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Stammt nen negativer Bericht von einem ehrlichen Spieler oder von einem Fanboy eines anderen Spieles, der das Spiel einfach nur durch den Dreck ziehen will, weil er Angst hat, das seine besten Freunde in seinem momentanen MMO wechseln möchten ?
> 
> Stammt nen positiver Bericht von einem ehrlichen Spieler oder von einem Mitglied des Entwicklerteams, der einfach nur Werbung und dem Spiel was gutes tun will ?
> 
> Man weiss es eben nicht und wird es auch nie genau herausfinden.




Deswegen informiert man sich aus verschiedenen Quellen um einen ausgewogenen Gesamteindruck zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nehmen wir doch mal als beispiel Dark & Light. Dessen Release fiel in den NGE von Star Wars galaxies und viele enttäuschte SWG Spieler stürzten sich in die Pre Order.
Nur war dieses Spiel dermaßen unfertig dass man es offenbar getrost als unspielbar deklarieren konnte und ich habe eigentlich nie eine Meinung gelesen die was anderes aussagte.


----------



## Pausen.org (24. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Deswegen informiert man sich aus verschiedenen Quellen um einen ausgewogenen Gesamteindruck zu bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




danke das du wieder alte wunden aufreist ....


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2009)

Hab auf der Eu Seite gelesen das man es kostenlos testen kann bevor man es sich kauft ...
Leider sahen alle Screenshots von dem Spiel eher schlecht aus ...das Spielprinzip ect hört sich für mich sehr schön an ..zu schön um wahr zu sein ... Aber werds mir sicherlich anguggen ...War macht mir zwar immernoch viel Spaß ...aber wenn Darkfall das inne hat was es verspricht und die veralteten screenshots (hoffe ich) nimmer aktuell sind was Grafik und Optik angeht .... wird Darkfall sicherlich seinen Platz in der mmo welt finden.... mir gefällt dieses unendlich spielprinzip ..gegner looten craften etc. Mache deine Welt selbst.


----------



## Madir (25. Januar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Hab auf der Eu Seite gelesen das man es kostenlos testen kann bevor man es sich kauft ...
> Leider sahen alle Screenshots von dem Spiel eher schlecht aus ...das Spielprinzip ect hört sich für mich sehr schön an ..zu schön um wahr zu sein ... Aber werds mir sicherlich anguggen ...War macht mir zwar immernoch viel Spaß ...aber wenn Darkfall das inne hat was es verspricht und die veralteten screenshots (hoffe ich) nimmer aktuell sind was Grafik und Optik angeht .... wird Darkfall sicherlich seinen Platz in der mmo welt finden.... mir gefällt dieses unendlich spielprinzip ..gegner looten craften etc. Mache deine Welt selbst.



Also ich würde keinen Verbesserung der Grafik erwarten, sehe da auch keine Notwendigkeit für. Wenn ich mir sowas ( http://www.darkfallonline.com/gallery/visuals ) anschaue hoffe ich eigentlich nur das man die Grafik weit genug runterschrauben kann damit es im massen PvP noch spielbar bleibt.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Madir schrieb:


> Also ich würde keinen Verbesserung der Grafik erwarten, sehe da auch keine Notwendigkeit für. Wenn ich mir sowas ( http://www.darkfallonline.com/gallery/visuals ) anschaue hoffe ich eigentlich nur das man die Grafik weit genug runterschrauben kann damit es im massen PvP noch spielbar bleibt.



Auf der Seite wird geworben, dass man die Grafik mit nem durchschnittlichem System nicht herunter drehen muss um im massen PvP noch ~30fps zu haben...mal schauen was dran sein wird.


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2009)

Oh ..dann hab ich halt echt viel zu alte screens Videos gesehen ^^^

Aber dennoch ..sooo überragend ist das nicht ..nen AOC erwarte ich ned von der Grafik her nein ...das würd sich mit der Performance garned ausgehen ..aber die Blumen z.b. sehen mir teils zu zwei dimensional aus ....und naja ...manche mauern da fehlt echt die Liebe zum Detail ...aber an anderen Stellen schauts dann wieder voll Top aus.


----------



## Niburu (25. Januar 2009)

Wenn die Grafik stimmig ist und mir eine interessante Welt vermittelt kann, soll es von mir aus auch 2D sein. Darkfall setzt seine Schwerpunkte auf das Gameplay es wird natürlich langweilige Orte geben (Handgemachte Welt) aber auch schöne Optik Bomben.

ein paar aktuelle Screenshot´s die im Internet rumgeistern

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/8161/darkfal093lu7.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/15oxbua.jpg
http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/9822/da...51238560qf9.jpg

Die Berichte vieler Tester sind druchweg positiv und Kritik die in letzter Zeit aufkam (unbelebte Welt...) wurden mit Aktivierung der ersten Features neutralisiert. Aber alle Tester sind sich einig das dieses Spiel nur für eine bestimmte Zielgruppe gemacht wurde. Es ist nicht wie WoW /WAR "Schlauch" förmig aufgebaut d.h du bist Level XX und machst das und das. Du hast den Skill machst dann das und das. Diese offene Welt wo man von Anfang an im "Endgame" ist,  bedeutet für einige die Erfüllung für andere aber die pure langeweile (was es für mich ist werd ich ja hoffentlich am 25 Feb. sehen).


EDIT: diese vielen Features die auf der HP stehen sind wohl auch größtenteil enthalten laut Aussagen einiger Beta Tester, wie gesagt ich kann nur wiedergeben was ich gelesen habe. Die meisten kennen ja nur von Darkfall Schiffe, Full Loot, PvP überall aber da gibt es echt noch mehr recht interessante Features z.B Mob´s die roaming Betreiben.


----------



## Syane (25. Januar 2009)

Mich würde generell mehr die features interessieren an dem Spiel ...weil die sollten schon so vorhanden sein wie auf der Website angepriesen ...weil so eindrucksvoll waren deine 3 screenshots ned ...aber die von Lol_Troll sehen besser aus zu dem Spiel ...naja 25. Februar dann nä.


----------



## Niburu (25. Januar 2009)

Die Screenshots sind wirklich nicht spektakulär es sind aber welche die wohl erst ein paar Tage alt sind also seehhr neu. Die Features werden wohl nach und nach aktiviert ich hab auch schon gelesen das Schiffe gebaut wurden. Die KI der Mob´s soll doch recht trickreich sein (zumindest diese komischen Goblins auf die man wohl am anfang trifft). Mal schauen wär schön wenn das alles stimmt.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (25. Januar 2009)

Ein neues Update von Tasos: Link



> Forums had been down due to several DDOS attacks. Since it became an issue, we took the forums down and have taken all appropriate measures to make a recurrence less likely. The game servers have not been affected.
> 
> The trial faced some issues during the initial stress test when the volume of the invitees taxed the patching and the login system. This was to be expected and it's the nature of a stress test. Testers experienced periodic low download speeds and various minor errors and hiccups which were soon dealt with. We increased our patching capacity and corrected small errors, until everything was running smoothly. For launch we will have in place a peer to peer system which should greatly improve download speeds and make the downloading and patching run smoothly. There have been a couple of server crashes since we’re still running in debug mode. The issues causing the crashes have been addressed and we have issued a few new patches in this time. Servers are currently down for scheduled maintenance for a few hours tonight, during which we are also running an internal stress test. Servers will be up again right after this.
> 
> ...



Die Foren sind im übrigen auch wieder online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (28. Januar 2009)

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....459#post5653459
Für Leute die vielleicht interessiert sind, ein ganz netter Thread über Darkfall


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

Hrhr ...is die NDA denn schon gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hast du ja selber gedreht oder??? *weis ned ob du da den Beta acc bekommen hast hab ned alles gelesen*

...In WaR haben sie gesagt die models bewegen sich Steif ....in DfO   der Zwerg im ersten Video ...sah aus wie nen Brett in der Bewegung ..das soll das spiel nicht schlecht reden nein... freue mich schon drauf ..aber einiege Bedenken habe ich halt ^^

..immerhin sahen die Texturen jezt schon sehr ansehlich aus ...Boden ...oder mamorplatten etc ... VOn wann isn das Video Nibu? ..kann ja entweder nur selber gemacht sein ...oder halt auchn älteres.


----------



## Niburu (28. Januar 2009)

Das Video ist von gestern. Die Animation sind in der tat blöd, der Sound is auch doof aber Spieler die dieses Spiel spielen wollen gucken ehr aufs Gameplay. Das sind übrigens Videos die man mit den richtigen such Begriffen im I Net findet und die sind nicht von mir gedreht, leider ich wär gern in der Beta


----------



## Syane (28. Januar 2009)

Naja ...der sound is ja hoffentlich nicht Final... die Texturen sehen gut aus wie gesagt ....ich hoffe aber das die Bewegungen der charaktere besser werden ...

...übrigens habe ich nen relativ altes video gesehen ...und war total überrascht das sich dort alle chars (Hinsetzen,hinlegen können etc)...

...in War geht das ja nicht und das ist etwas das ich total vermisse ....hab das nach wow/aoc ..total vergessen ...


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Januar 2009)

Des Zwerglaufen erinnert mich an Battletech *Seufz*

Aber ganz ehrlich..die Charakteranimationen sind ja fast bei WOW besser...

Klar is bei dem Spiel Gameplay vorrangig aber n bisschen hätt man ja auch darauf schauen können.


----------



## Syane (29. Januar 2009)

In den Videos ...sieht man die chars immer nur von hinten ... kann man nicht 360 grad um seinen charakter die cam schwenken ..damit man diesen auch mal von der Front sehen kann? Das mache ich öfters ...damit ich mir meinen char ansehen kann.

So habe ich das gefühl als wäre ich nen Reporter der sich ne cam über die Schulter geworfen hat un dem charakter hinterher rennt ^^^^


----------



## Niburu (29. Januar 2009)

Anscheinend blieb die Zeit dafür wohl nicht. Und ganz ehrlich Animationen kann man leicht austauschen aber z.B eine verkackt Designte Welt oder ein fehlerhaftes Skill System sind da schon ne ganze ecke schwerer zu ändern. Alos wenn Animationen und Sound die einzig großen Kritikpunkte an dem Spiel bleiben steht allen anspruchsvolleren Spielern ein Fest ins Haus. Und man darf nie vergessen die NDA gilt noch und sie laufen im Debug Modus, stellen features mit jedem Patch an und aus um zu Testen. Wir werden sehen....


----------



## Abell (29. Januar 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Und man darf nie vergessen die NDA gilt noch und sie laufen im Debug Modus...



Und die Grafikeinstellungen sind angeblich in der Beta auf ein Minimum eingestellt. Von daher sieht das ganze wirklich nicht so schlecht aus.

Was die Kamera angeht:
_
Die 3. person Kamera klebt direkt hinter dem Spieler, es gibt also keine drehende Kamera wie bei AoC. Man muss sich wirklich umdrehen, um zu sehen, was hinter einem los ist._

Ist also Absicht, damit man z. B. nicht so leicht sieht ob sich von hinten jemand anschleicht. Ist sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ich finds gar nicht schlecht dass das einigermassen "realistisch" umgesetzt worden ist.


----------



## Wolfner (29. Januar 2009)

Abell schrieb:


> Und die Grafikeinstellungen sind angeblich in der Beta auf ein Minimum eingestellt. Von daher sieht das ganze wirklich nicht so schlecht aus.
> 
> Was die Kamera angeht:
> _
> ...




Was ich so gehört habe ist es absicht und ja, gewöhnungsbedürftig. Es eröffnen sich einem dadurch jedoch auch sehr viele neue Möglichkeiten seinen Feind anzugreifen.

Aber mal zu den Videos:
Ich muss zugeben, ich habe weit... weeeeit schlimmeres erwartet. Die Grafik ist ganz nett. Sound habe ich leider keinen gehört. Das einzige was mich stört, sind scheinbar noch vorhandene Performanceprobleme (kann aber auch am Rechner des Videoerstellers liegen). Die Animationen erinnern mich ehrlichgesagt ein wenig an Drakan :-B

Alles in allem: Wenn Darkfall mit diesem Aussehen (Animationen inkl.), verkraftbaren Bugs und einem Großteil der versprochenen Features herausgebracht wird, kann die Fachpresse meinetwegen schreiben was sie will, aber es wird definitv ein gutes Spiel für viele werden.


----------



## Gromthar (29. Januar 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Alles in allem: Wenn Darkfall mit diesem Aussehen (Animationen inkl.), verkraftbaren Bugs und einem Großteil der versprochenen Features herausgebracht wird, kann die Fachpresse meinetwegen schreiben was sie will, aber es wird definitv ein gutes Spiel für viele werden.


Bei den Behauptungen bin ich mittlerweile vorsichtig geworden. Von WAR habe ich mir das auch erhofft - doch unverhofft kommt oft. Sobald es erscheint installieren, testen und danach entscheiden. Mal schauen ob es hält was es verspricht.


----------



## Niburu (29. Januar 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Was ich so gehört habe ist es absicht und ja, gewöhnungsbedürftig. Es eröffnen sich einem dadurch jedoch auch sehr viele neue Möglichkeiten seinen Feind anzugreifen.
> 
> Aber mal zu den Videos:
> Ich muss zugeben, ich habe weit... weeeeit schlimmeres erwartet. Die Grafik ist ganz nett. Sound habe ich leider keinen gehört. Das einzige was mich stört, sind scheinbar noch vorhandene Performanceprobleme (kann aber auch am Rechner des Videoerstellers liegen). Die Animationen erinnern mich ehrlichgesagt ein wenig an Drakan :-B
> ...




Das Spiel läuft in Debug Modus. Das heißt jede Programm Zeile wird gespeichert was extrem auf die Performance geht. Dazu kommt noch das der Video Ersteller mit Fraps oder einem vergleichbaren Programm aufgenommen hat...wer das mal gemacht hat weiß wie das auf die Performance drückt. Laut Aussagen aller Beta Tester ist die Performance super. 

Das komplette Spiel ist in *EGO-Perspektive* nur wenn man eine meele Waffe wie Schwert/Axt usw. zieht (ja man muss eine Waffe ausstatten und dann per Tastendruck in die Hand nehmen, um aktionen zu machen wie mit NPCs reden muss man die Waffe wegstecken) also in den Kampf Modus geht kommt die in den Videos gezeigte 3d Person die starr hinter dem Char bleibt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Januar 2009)

Mein ich auch Niburu  hab mich auch schon gewundert, dass man in 3rd Person laufen kann xD

es hieß ja man kann sich nur umsehen( also nach hinten ) wenn man sitzt.


----------



## Stancer (31. Januar 2009)

Ich frage mich eigentlich wieso es hier kein Darkfall Online Forum gibt.

Es gibt sogar nen SW: Old Republic Forum und über das Spiel ist lediglich bekannt, das Bioware dran arbeitet.


----------



## Pausen.org (31. Januar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eigentlich wieso es hier kein Darkfall Online Forum gibt.
> 
> Es gibt sogar nen SW: Old Republic Forum und über das Spiel ist lediglich bekannt, das Bioware dran arbeitet.




weil bioware kein indy entwickler ist
weils zu klein ist 
weils auf buffed wohl die falsche community gibt
weil man dann genausogut für jedes andere der andren 100 grindspiele auch ein forum machen könnte

nur weils vielverprechend ist braucht ma hier ned gleich ein forum 
ist halt ein typisches question mark


----------



## Dagon1 (31. Januar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eigentlich wieso es hier kein Darkfall Online Forum gibt.
> 
> Es gibt sogar nen SW: Old Republic Forum und über das Spiel ist lediglich bekannt, das Bioware dran arbeitet.



SWG hat auch kein Subforum obwohl es mehr Kunden hat als die meisten Spiele die hier ein Unterforum haben (viele gibt es ja noch gar nicht).


----------



## Syane (31. Januar 2009)

Pausen.org schrieb:


> nur weils vielverprechend ist braucht ma hier ned gleich ein forum
> ist halt ein typisches question mark


´
Aoc hat auchnoch eins ..obwohl da seit Monaten nichts sinnvolles mehr geschrieben wird ...und selten neues dazu kommt :>


Aber ja du hast recht die Community für df online ist hier bestimmt zu klein.


----------



## Exeone (6. Februar 2009)

habe grad zum ersten mal den Trailer von darkfall gesehen,  und wenn es wirklich so stimmt wie es im Trailer steht dann haleluja das wird auf jeden fall gekauft denn darauf habe ich gewartet. Ich mein eigene Städte und schiffe bauen alle Gegenstände werden von Spielern erstellt das nenn ich doch mal ein mmorpg


----------



## Niburu (6. Februar 2009)

Stell dir das aber nicht zu einfach vor so ein Schiff oder gar eine Stadt sind ein enormer Aufwand...ehe du erst mal überhaupt die Fähigkeiten dazu besitzt soll seehhr lange dauern.


----------



## Parat (6. Februar 2009)

Abwarten .... zur Zeit ist es vollgepumpt mit Hype.

Und das wirklich Lustige ist, dass ganz verschiedene Gruppen jeweils denken es ist das Optimum für SIE.

Hardcore RPler denken es wird gottgleich, besser als UO

Hardcore PVPler denken es wird besser als GW

Und im Forum tummeln sich allerlei Assis (ist leider so, ist schlimmer als WOW), die eigentlich jedes zweite Posting mit "Fuck you, I'll kill you" beantworten) .. Das ist wohl auch die Elite irgendeiner anderen Anforderungsgruppe.^^

Wenns rein nach dem Forum geht, wirds die assigste Community ever .. aber das muss ja kein Maßstab sein.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Februar 2009)

Die assigste Community wird schon AoC nachgesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber OK, da hat man wenigstens in den Foren meist 'nen fäkalienfreien Umgangston.


----------



## Kontinuum (6. Februar 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Und im Forum tummeln sich allerlei Assis (ist leider so, ist schlimmer als WOW), die eigentlich jedes zweite Posting mit "Fuck you, I'll kill you" beantworten) .. Das ist wohl auch die Elite irgendeiner anderen Anforderungsgruppe.^^



Das Problem ist halt bei diesen Leuten, dass sie nicht nur denken, dass das Spiel göttlich ist, sondern verfügen über die illusionäre Vorstellung selber auch gottgleich zu sein; Ich meine, wir reden hier von Computer*spielen*, wie kommen dann irgendwelche Pseudo-Intelligenten darauf, dass es so etwas wie eine "Spieler-Elite" gibt?


----------



## Exeone (6. Februar 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Stell dir das aber nicht zu einfach vor so ein Schiff oder gar eine Stadt sind ein enormer Aufwand...ehe du erst mal überhaupt die Fähigkeiten dazu besitzt soll seehhr lange dauern.




Das ist mir schon klar, ich mein was habe ich von einem spiel bei dem ich nach ein paar tagen schon ne riesige stadt aus den boden hebe, aber das man es machen kann, wenn man will ist doch genial


----------



## Ogil (6. Februar 2009)

Ja - was da im DF-Forum abgeht ist wirklich nicht schoen. Lustig ist allerdings zu beobachten, wie sich da jeder fuer den PvP-Gott haelt der alle anderen "p4wnt" - und alle aus verschiedenen Gruenden. Die Ex-UO-Spieler glauben daran weil sie Full-Loot kennen, die FPS-Spieler glauben daran weil sie es gewohnt sind zielen zu muessen und so weiter. Gespielt hat DF noch keiner und jeder wird am Anfang so sehr n00b sein wie alle anderen. Und heulen, wenn er von einem RPler umgehauen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (6. Februar 2009)

Am schlimmsten find ich aber die Leute die schon wieder rufen "DF killt WoW"

Das ist wirklich absolut realitätsfremd und ich frage mich wo diese Leute leben. Jedem sollte klar sein, das DF keine Massenkost ala WoW wird.


----------



## Tikume (6. Februar 2009)

Es ist halt so dass die Leute immer durchdrehen wenn sie nichts zu tun haben und auf was warten.

Ich kann nur raten: Release abwarten, dann wird man genug Infos bekommen und kann halbwegs abschätzen wie es aussieht. Und wenn es gleich ne Trial gibt umso besser.


----------



## Stancer (6. Februar 2009)

Ist ja bald soweit, hoffe die verschieben es nicht nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (6. Februar 2009)

hui es soll sogar schon am 25 Februar rauskommen naja dann bin ich mal gespannt ich hoffe es gibt am Anfang ne Trial, glauben tu ich es aber nicht


----------



## Gromthar (6. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten find ich aber die Leute die schon wieder rufen "DF killt WoW"


Gleiches Prinzip wendet man auch bei kleinen, nervenden Kötern an: einfach ignorieren.


----------



## pnn (6. Februar 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Gleiches Prinzip wendet man auch bei kleinen, nervenden Kötern an: einfach ignorieren.


Jap, bestes Beispiel ist, wenn man Mitglied der Hyperion Allianz ist, da brauch man das Forum eh nicht lesen, die gehen alle ab wie Schmitts Katze, irgendwie traurig aber gleichzeitig lustig.
Es gibt halt einfach zu viele Idioten auf dieser Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> hui es soll sogar schon am 25 Februar rauskommen naja dann bin ich mal gespannt ich hoffe es gibt am Anfang ne Trial, glauben tu ich es aber nicht




Angeblich soll man das spiel vorher erst kostenlos testen können hab ich auf der deutsche Seite gelesen.


----------



## Stancer (6. Februar 2009)

Jap, ein Entwickler sagte mal jeder Spieler wird DF kostenlos testen dürfen ehe er sich entscheidet ob er es kauft oder nicht.
Das ist gut aber :
Problematik sehe ich darin vor allem darin, das beim Start nen Haufen Idioten das Spiel stürmt, sich nen WoW² oder sonstwas erhoffen, sich wie die Wildsäue benehmen und in Foren Epics oder Content fordern und damit den ernsthaften Spielern erstmal das Spielerlebnis trüben.


----------



## Gromthar (6. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Jap, ein Entwickler sagte mal jeder Spieler wird DF kostenlos testen dürfen ehe er sich entscheidet ob er es kauft oder nicht.
> Das ist gut aber :
> Problematik sehe ich darin vor allem darin, das beim Start nen Haufen Idioten das Spiel stürmt, sich nen WoW² oder sonstwas erhoffen, sich wie die Wildsäue benehmen und in Foren Epics oder Content fordern und damit den ernsthaften Spielern erstmal das Spielerlebnis trüben.


Also ich sehe diese Leute als Vogelfrei an und ich vermute einige werden dem Beispiel folgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (6. Februar 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Also ich sehe diese Leute als Vogelfrei an und ich vermute einige werden dem Beispiel folgen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD  Bei dem Satz habe ich Spontan meinen Bildschirm vor Lachen vollgespuckt..ja ich weis ecklig x)

Aber du hast sowas von Recht ... ich bin froh das ich von wow losgekommen bin ..AoC War Hdro ...haben mich dann geprägt und von dem öden wow tripp runtergebracht ... Wenn man die Werte solcher Spiele erstmal zu schätzen lernt betrachtet man diese ganzen MMo's mit ganz anderen Augen ...schwierig.


Also ich werd zusammen mit meinem Bruder DF spielen ..und den Aspekt mit den WoWlern als Freiwild ...jaha den habe ich noch garnicht bedacht ... 

ANsonsten freue ich mich auch auf so sachen wie einfach mal ...ANGELn ..ja Angeln :> gabs ja in AoC und War leider nicht :> Und das ich da ja machen kann was ich will.


----------



## Niburu (6. Februar 2009)

Der anfang wir mit sicherheit sehr chaotisch..überall rot geflaggte Spieler und man wird ständig Angegriffen. Aber vielleicht so nach einer Woche wird sich das legen, verbunden mit einer Massiven Abwanderung von Spielern, den hier wird einem der Spass nicht vor gekaut man muss ihn selbst entdecken.


----------



## Wolfner (6. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten find ich aber die Leute die schon wieder rufen "DF killt WoW"



Komisch... wieso muss ich bei solchen Sprüchen ständig an das alte UO-Zitat "Roleplaying keeps MMOGs from becoming gangsta!" denken.
Und wieso hängen die Zersprengung der UO-RP-Shards durch die Zugänglichmachung des MMO-Genre für die Massen zeitlich mit dem sozialen Niedergang der MMO-Community zusammen?

Alles eine große Verschwörung :-B



In den ersten Wochen wird DF so ziemlich die schlimmste Community haben die man sich vorstellen kann.
Aber keine Sorge. Ich nehme an, dass sich früher oder später wieder die beliebte UO-Sportart "Playerkiller-Killing" durchsetzen wird.
Jedoch selbst dann wird es wohl, wie in UO, noch immer eine schlechte Idee sein, alleine eine Stadt zu verlassen.

Immerhin: Die Möglichkeit alles anzugreifen bringt auch die Möglichkeit alle asozialen Spacken und PKs umzuhauen die einem selbst oder anderen (!) auflauern.

Eine Zeit für Helden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (6. Februar 2009)

Naja, wird ja nen Bestrafungssystem wie in UO geben und in UO war PKing auch nicht so die Trendsportart. Da war PK-Hunting wesentlich beliebter.

Ist ja auch blöd, wenn man keine Stadt mehr betreten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke es wird später kein "Ich hau auf alles was ich sehe" geben. Ein paar werden sicher PK´s werden aber ich denke der grossteil der Leute die DF ernsthaft spielen, wird sich normal verhalten.


----------



## Mondaine (6. Februar 2009)

Ich denke zu Beginn könnte es für den Einen oder Anderen doch etwas frustrierend enden. Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon riesig mit meinen alten Bekannten Clan Members aus UO / AC Darktide die Startgebiete in ein übles Blutbad sondergleichen zu verwandeln (Mahirim oder Human Lands bieten sich da gut an, welche sich gleich links rsp. rechts vom Alfar Gebiet befinden) Wir zählen bis anhin 330 aktive Members für Darkfall und haben eine Allianz mit "We Are Ruthless" welche gut 1100 Mann stark sind.

Wegen PK und Städten :

1. Clan Cities ftw.
2. es gibt auch PK Städte in DF ala Buc Den aus UO.
3. Feindliche Spieler töten gibt +2 Alignment Points, von daher sollte dies kein Problem sein. Schnell ins Startgebiet eines Feindes und die Newbs dort als Alignment Buffer verwenden.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Februar 2009)

Wird man durch ein Wachen/Reputation System dahingehend beschnitten?
Ich hatte gehofft das durch solche Auseinandersetzungen rivalisierende Fraktionen entstehen.. 

Ich werd mich mal bisl belesen, eine Visuelle Möglichkeit um die Zusammengehörigkeit eines Clans zu zeigen wird es wohl nicht geben, oder?


----------



## Stancer (6. Februar 2009)

Du vergisst, das du nicht sehen kannst ob du einen Newbie vor dir hast. Es gibt ja keine Level und auch keine Anzeigen die etwas über die Stärke des Gegners verraten. und ich denke es wird dann so wie in UO drauf rauslaufen, das sich auch PvP Profis einfach Newbie Sachen anziehen und sich ins Startgebiet stellen und drauf warten, das nen Spieler meint sie wären nen leichtes Opfer.

War ne gute Falle : Newbie Sachen anziehen und so tun als wenn man AFK ist. Kaum haut einer auf einen drauf gehts ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dauerte meist net lang bis irgendeiner vorbei kam und glaubte "leicht verdiente Ausrüstung"

Wenn du so ne Aktion machst, kannst sowieso damit rechnen, das sehr fix ne ganze Meute da sein wird und wer sich so Tief ins Feindesland wagt braucht auch ne entsprechend gute Ausrüstung. Man kann Newbies zwar killen aber gute Sachen werfen die nicht ab und wenn du stirbst wars das mit deiner Ausrüstung.


----------



## Parat (7. Februar 2009)

Du siehst auch nicht lange, ob er PKte.

Also meine Prognose ist, dass es ne Art Gankspiel für Sozial-Spackos wird.

Und dann freu ich mich auf den nächsten Hype bei Mortal Online.


----------



## Gromthar (7. Februar 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Also meine Prognose ist, dass es ne Art Gankspiel für Sozial-Spackos wird.


Glaub mir wenn ich behaupte, dass ich so einige Leute kenne die den lieben langen Tag nichts anderes zu tun haben als genau diese PKer - wie damals in UO - zu jagen und ihnen das Spiel zur Hölle zu machen. Und glaub mir abermals, dass ich sehr geduldig sein kann wenn ich auf Jagd gehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den ersten Wochen wird das sicher vollkommen ausarten, aber im längeren Verlauf des Spiels wird definitiv sehr schnell selektiert. Ausserdem bin ich da nicht sonderlich wählerisch. Flameboys in Foren oder öffentlichen Kanälen sind schnell notiert und Listen lassen sich auf beliebige Längen erweitern.


----------



## Syane (8. Februar 2009)

Musst nur aufpassen das du selber nicht auf soner Liste landest :/  Das könnte Problematisch werden ..denke ich mir jedenfalls.


----------



## Gromthar (8. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Musst nur aufpassen das du selber nicht auf soner Liste landest :/  Das könnte Problematisch werden ..denke ich mir jedenfalls.


Damit rechne ich sogar. Aber da ich meine Opfer selektiere werden es sicher nicht allzu viele sein.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Februar 2009)

Das Spiel könnt durchaus mehr interesse in mir wecken als ich dachte. Ich mag es auf solchen Listen zu stehen.. (:
Es waren doch europäische Server die uns beglücken werden, oder? Ich bin ein Fan von Internationalen Comms, gerade bei solchen Spielen.


----------



## Kontinuum (8. Februar 2009)

Wenn das Spiel hält, was es verspricht, wird das echt was großartiges für alle anspruchsvolleren Spieler; Wenn man das ganze aber mal realistisch betrachtet, ist es relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass das Spiel auch nur halb so gut wird, wie es angepriesen wird... 

Sicher - Dass ein derartiges Projekt unter starker "Geheimhaltung" steckt kann ein Indiz dafür sein, dass es halt professional angegangen wird und möglicherweise wirklich was draus wird; Aber in dem Fall erweckt es eher den Eindruck, dass die Entwickler einfach noch nichts haben, was sich wirklich sehen lässt. Ich meine 20 Tage vor vorraussichtlichem Release sollte es schon mehr bestätigte Infos und Details geben als die paar Screenshots usw. ...

Wäre traurig wenn das Spiel so ein Flop wird wie Vanguard.


----------



## Gromthar (8. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das Spiel könnt durchaus mehr interesse in mir wecken als ich dachte. Ich mag es auf solchen Listen zu stehen.. (:


Also auf meinen UP-Shard war es damals kein Spaß zu den most Wanted zu gehören, aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Stancer (8. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht wollen sie auch einfach einen Hype vermeiden ? Die Entwickler haben ne klare Zielvorstellung was die Community betrifft und ich sag mal der typische WoW Spieler gehört ganz sicher nicht dazu.

Vielleicht will man dann einen Hype unterbinden und damit verhindern, das Spieler mit falschen Vorstellungen wechseln und enttäuscht wieder aufhören. Denn zu 90% lassen die frustrierten Spieler dann irgendwo erstmal ihren Unmut über das Spiel ab und das schreckt dann wieder wirklich interessierte ab.

So kann niemand ihnen später vorwerfen sie hätten die eierlegende Wollmilchsau angepriesen.


Da es sowieso ne Trialversion geben wird kann es ihnen ja egal sein wie viel bisher bekannt ist und wie viele auf das Spiel warten. Wenn einem das Spiel nicht gefällt wird man es wohl kaum kaufen. Hype ist daher nicht erforderlich da es weder Preorders oder sonstwas gibt. Und ein Hype entsteht genau durch diese Bekanntgabe von Infos, denn alle MMO Newsseiten berichten dann erstmal dick über den neuen Hoffnungsträger usw.


----------



## Kontinuum (8. Februar 2009)

Wird es auch zu Release eine geben? Wäre nett wenn du das kurz schreiben könntest... Meinen Infos zufolge gibts das erst später.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wenn einem das Spiel nicht gefällt wird man es wohl kaum kaufen.


Naja, zB bei AoC damals zu Release hat man ja auch erst gemerkt, was da noch alles im argen liegt, wenn man mal 'ne Weile gespielt hat.

Aber ich bin auch mal gespannt auf Darkfall. Werds mir auf jeden Fall auch ansehen.


----------



## Stancer (8. Februar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Wird es auch zu Release eine geben? Wäre nett wenn du das kurz schreiben könntest... Meinen Infos zufolge gibts das erst später.



Die Entwickler haben gesagt jeder wird die Möglichkeit bekommen DF zunächst testen zu können ehe man sich zum Kauf entscheiden muss.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (8. Februar 2009)

Falls ihr Infos wollt, Leakfall und das dazugehörende Forum sind eure Freunde. (Hoffe, es ist erlaubt die Links zu posten)


----------



## Parat (8. Februar 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Glaub mir wenn ich behaupte, dass ich so einige Leute kenne die den lieben langen Tag nichts anderes zu tun haben als genau diese PKer - wie damals in UO - zu jagen und ihnen das Spiel zur Hölle zu machen. Und glaub mir abermals, dass ich sehr geduldig sein kann wenn ich auf Jagd gehe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*schulterzuck* Die anderen auch. Btw bestreite ich doch nicht, dass das dann für Dich Fun ist und für die gejagten PKer auch. Nur .. das ist nicht das alte UO-Gefühl, nur weil sich da ein paar Gruppen auf die Nase geben. Das ist dann eben ein PvP-Spiel, meinetwegen ein gutes, meinetwegen das beste aller Zeiten.

Ich seh nur nicht, wieso es mehr als das sein sollte. Und sorry, aber ALLES, was ich irgendwo bisher sah, deutet in andere Richtungen.



> In den ersten Wochen wird das sicher vollkommen ausarten, aber im längeren Verlauf des Spiels wird definitiv sehr schnell selektiert.


Ja, Survival of the Fittest. Aber auch das ist wiederum kein Argument dafür, dass sich dann darauf eine durch Phantasie beseelte, lebendige Welt ergibt, die Du doch im Kern auch willst. Ich bestreit den Spaß nicht. Ich bestreite auch nicht, dass man gerne auch weitere Ausflüge mal macht, ohne gegankt zu werden. Ich bezweifel nur, dass es je mehr als dieses Spannungs-Spiel wird.^^




> Ausserdem bin ich da nicht sonderlich wählerisch. Flameboys in Foren oder öffentlichen Kanälen sind schnell notiert und Listen lassen sich auf beliebige Längen erweitern.


Ehrlich gesagt: Es ist halt schlicht assig. Du bist natürlich - aus Deiner und dann auch meiner Sicht^^ - der "Gute" und wenn Du alle "Bösen" gankst, dann ist das super. Und wenn die Dich ganken, dann ist das doof und PKing.

Aber im Kern: Ich glaub ein Spiel, in der das mehr als ein kleiner Nebeneffekt ist, dass man überhaupt zu sowas greift, ist nicht das Spiel, was sich die Leute erhoffen, die am häufigsten den Vergleich zu UO ziehen. Es kann ja gerne dennoch ein gutes Spiel sein, aber es ist nicht das, was man sich jetzt - mit aller durch Unkenntnis begünstigsten Naivität - phantasievoll ausmalt.

Man wird eine Zeit fasziniert sein von den Gegenden, in denen man noch nicht war. Und der Kontinent ist ja groß. Und dann wird das auch wieder nachlassen, weil die Welt - dank ihrer Spieler - eben nicht den Zusatzflair entwickeln wird, den sich alle erhoffen. So meine Prognose. Wissen kann ich es nicht. Aber es kann auch niemand das Gegenteil wissen und bisher (Gameplayvideo, sind ja einige, hab jetzt auch andere angeguckt, Erfahrungsberichte, die Dummbatzen-Kolonie, die sich dort Community im Forum nennt, etc) .. das alles bestätigt zur Zeit für mich meinen Skeptizismus. Und bisher sah ich noch keinen einzigen Punkt, wo jemand auf etwas hinweist und sagt "Hey, lies mal das und as - das scheint ja doch richtig zu klappen, wie wir es uns erträumten".

Bisher ist alles zusammenfassbar mit
-> Wird schon klappen
-> In UO klappte es auch
-> Anfangs wird es schlimm, dann besser (glaub ich eh nicht dran, bisher hat sich kein MMORPG (außer in technischer Hinsicht) fortentwickelt, gerade im Hinblick auf die Community. Es wurde immer schlechter, außer das Spiel floppte oder kam aus der Mode, so dass nur die Kern-Enthusiasten überig blieben.

------



Stancer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wollen sie auch einfach einen Hype vermeiden ? Die Entwickler haben ne klare Zielvorstellung was die Community betrifft und ich sag mal der typische WoW Spieler gehört ganz sicher nicht dazu.


Ist doch Quatsch. Eine der Hauptzielgruppen sind bewusst PvPer und im Forum sind es deutlich über 90%.

Dass die Publisher irgendwo auf ein erwachseneres Publikum setzen oder auf weniger konfliktorientierte Spieler ist durch nichts unterfüttert. Und es gibt auch kein Zeichen, dass das klappt. Im Forum dominieren Abkürzungen, Leetspeak, Beleidigungen, Flaming etc. Schlimmer als in WOW, nicht besser. Und der IRC-Channel ist auch grausam.


----------



## Kizna (8. Februar 2009)

Hmmm das Spiel scheint ja fast fertig zu sein und hört sich fast zu schön an um gut zu sein.

Bin wirklich gespannt vorallem weil ich bis vor kurzem nichts davon gehört habe.


----------



## Curumo (9. Februar 2009)

ich muss dem Argument schon recht geben wir mögen hier einiges erträumen aber die öffentlich bekannte Community zu dem Spiel lässt mich an allem zweifeln.

solange sich diese Pvp Community austobt hat mans icher keien gute Chance auf Rollenspiel und Erfahrungen wie aus alter Zeit.

ich weis nicht ob sie des Krieges irgendwann müde werden oder jene die sich als Rollenspieler beschreiben einen Weg finden Gebiete zu erobern das sich eine Art Szenario entwickelt
in dem die einen Ordnung repräsentieren und die PKs sowas wie Räuber sind.

Das so wenig Infos bisher aufgetaucht sind finde ich ehr angenehm
ich hasse es wenn man interessante neue Dinge sich schon irgendwo ansehen kann.
bevor bei einen Namenhaften MMO vor kurzen ein Addon raus kam wusste man im Prinzip schon alles über das Ei was da gelegt wurde, da eben der Informationsfluss erlaubt war.

gut man kann sich dem verschliesen aber auch wenn man die Flut leugnet wird man ja trotzdem mit weg gespühlt.

Ich hoffe das bis zum Release von DF nicht viele Infos raus sprudeln ich liebe es unbekanntes zu entdecken und zu erforschen


----------



## Niburu (9. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Kontakt mit einigen Tester, leider erlaubt mir wohl mein spätes Regestrier Datum kein Beta Invite. Also erstmal, das Spiel existiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Welt ist eine wunderschön Designte Welt mit vielen versteckten Orten. Am Anfang werdet ihr mit 0 Wissen über Steuerung, Bank Standorte Questgeber..usw. in eine Raue Harte Welt geworfen. Das wird der erste Punkt sein wo Leute aufhöhren weil sie die Möglichkeiten nicht entdecken. Dann wenn man in dieser Welt ist gibt es haufen Sachen über die man sich aufregen kann weil sie in anderen Spielen nicht so sind. Das fängt an mit dem Journal (es ist Web basierend in HTML 5 sec lade zeit) geht über die Mob´s (Die Mistviecher Kiten dich durch die halbe Welt und wenn du alleine bist holen sie ihre Brüüüdaaa :-D ) über die angeblich leere Welt (Mob dichte wie z.B Warhammer, wenigstens rennt man in DF nicht in eine Mob Gruppe nach der anderen) bis hin zu der lauf Geschwindikeit (bäähh soo langsam und es gibt keine Flugmeiister :-( ). Ihr seht es gibt genug Stoff was in den Foren geflamed werden kann. Meine Meinung ist der einzigste Wirkliche Fehler den das Spiel noch hat ist der Meele Kampf (Man kann im Kampf Sprinten, das lässt sie zu einem hin und her gerenne verkommen in dem man Linke Maustaste spammt) und das man am Anfang bis Lesser Magic 50 grinden muss um sich in anderen Magie Schulen spezialisieren zu können.  Hmm sonst fällt mir eigentlich nix ein außer das man nun mit diesen gegebenen Möglichkeiten sein Spiel selber gestaltet es nimmt dich keiner an die Hand, das kann für viele langweilig sein für eine kleine Minderheit ist das seehhr Spaßig.


----------



## Parat (9. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Ich denke eben es wird ziemlich gut werden für die PvP-Horden. Dass die sich "vertreiben lassen" ... Äh, Quatsch, die Kontroll dichte wirste nie haben. Das Erobern von irgendwelchen Gebieten ist auch pure Theorie .. und dass Du auch nur weißt, wer PKer ist, ist illusorisch. Mal davon ab, dass Du selber zum PKer geflaggt wirst, wenn sich jemand im Kampf in Deinen Schlag wirft. Die wirklichen Profi-Ganker werden nie als Ganker geflaggt sein.^^



Curumo schrieb:


> solange sich diese Pvp Community austobt hat mans icher keien gute Chance auf Rollenspiel und Erfahrungen wie aus alter Zeit.


Was ich nie verstehen werde: Die Leute wollen immer die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Was ist so schlimm daran, in LOTRO die Landschaft zu genießen, in WOW den Raid mitzunehmen, in DF mal ordentlich aufs Maul zu bekommen, in ALL diesen SPielen auf ein paar Kumpels zu haben, mit denen man ein bisserl Situations-RP (ala Kneipe in LOTRO) mitnimmt, aber das wirklich inhaltsvolle RP (denn wirklich inhaltsvoll kann RP in einer Welt, die nicht auf RP reagiert, einfach nicht sein) dort zu haben, wo eben wirklich RP im Vordergrund steht?

Ich werd definitiv auch DF zocken. Einfach nur, um die Grafik anzuschauen und um eben mal durch die Gegend zu ziehen und entweder umgehauen zu werden oder in Selbstverteidigung jemanden umzuhauen.

Aber NICHTS, wirklich gar nichts (außer der schlichten Erwähnung von Ultima Online als Vorbild) deutet irgendwo darauf hin, dass es sich bei DF um etwas handelt, wo es in erster Linie oder Schwerpunkt-mäßig um RP geht. Gar nichts, keine öffentliche Äußerung der Entwickler, keine Äußerung aus dem Betatest. Garnix.

Sicher gibt es dann auch hier und da drei Enthusiasten, die RP betreiben werden. Die gibt es überall.


----------



## Wolfner (9. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mir grade ein Video von Leakfall angeguckt. Sieht doch ganz gut aus (überraschend gut)!

Und mal ganz im Ernst: Wenn wir alles sofort perferkt zum Release erwarten würden, dann würden wir NIE wieder ein Spiel wie Ultima Online spielen.
UO war zu Release auch alles andere als perfekt.

Zu erwarten, dass ein Sandbox-MMO makellos auf den Markt kommt, ist meiner Meinung nach eine sehr blauäugige Sicht auf die Dinge. Und da können die Leute noch soviel stänkern, stirnrunzeln oder sich gegenseitig ans Bein pinkeln. 

Darkfall kommt raus und es wird sicher seine Spieler finden (noch dazu weil es scheinbar sehr vorsichtig finanziert ist).
Und wenn es einigermassen was taugt, bzw. die Entwickler drannbleiben, dann passts.
Fertig...


----------



## Parat (9. Februar 2009)

> Zu erwarten, dass ein Sandbox-MMO makellos auf den Markt kommt, ist meiner Meinung nach eine sehr blauäugige Sicht auf die Dinge. Und da können die Leute noch soviel stänkern, stirnrunzeln oder sich gegenseitig ans Bein pinkeln.


Es täte wirklich gut, wenn Du lesen würdest, was Du kritisierst. Es stänkert auch keiner. Ehrlich gesagt gab es diesem Thread auf den letzten paar Seiten keinen einzigen, der DF das Potenzial abspricht, ein gutes Spiel zu sein (ok, dass mich die Grafik nicht vom Hocker reißt, sei mir gegönnt, ich vergleiche aber auch nicht mit WOW, das ich nur kurz anspielte, sondern eben mit Solo-RPGs) - nur eben spreche beispielsweise erheblich gegen einige der m.E. übertriebenen Hoffnungen, die geschürt werden.

Wenn jemand sagen würde: Ich freue mich auf DF, weil ich mich auf den Nervenkitzel von PvP und Full-Loot freue und mir der ganze technische Schnickschnak gefällt und ich keine "WOW-Safezone-Bitches" (um mal eine der Äußerungen aus YouTube zu zitieren) haben will, dann wünsch ich viel Glück und dass das Spiel alle seine Wünsche erfüllen möge.

Es ging ausschließlich darum, ob es auch von der RP-Athmo an UO anschließt, und dafür sehe ich bisher weiter keinen Hinweis - ja nicht mal den Willen der Entwickler.


----------



## Wolfner (10. Februar 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Es stänkert auch keiner.




Das stimmt schon. Jetzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was glaubst du ist los wenn das Spiel draussen ist und einigermassen das halten konnte was es versprochen hat (ungefähr in einem Maß, das es für die Buffed-News erwähnenswert macht).
Stell dir mal die ersten paar Buffed-Kommentare vor, wenn evtl. ein paar Sachen noch nicht ganz funktionieren. Das wird noch lustig.
(Zumal lese ich übrigens was ich schreibe. Ich lese unter anderem auch, dass ich weder gequotet noch mich auf irgendeinen Post bezogen hab).

Was die UO-RP-Atmo angeht, denke ich, ist das relativ schwierig, da jeder einen eigenen Eindruck davon hat. Ein Schattenweltler hat einen anderen RP-Eindruck als ein Siebenwinder oder Origin-Server-Spieler.


----------



## Gromthar (10. Februar 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Stell dir mal die ersten paar Buffed-Kommentare vor, wenn evtl. ein paar Sachen noch nicht ganz funktionieren. Das wird noch lustig.


Darum würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Für den Großteil der Buffed.de-Community ist Darkfall sowieso nicht das richtige Spiel.


----------



## Mondaine (10. Februar 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Darum würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Für den Großteil der Buffed.de-Community ist Darkfall sowieso nicht das richtige Spiel.



signed, 95%+ der Buffed User, sind ja sowieso WoW Spieler, und für all jene welche mit WoW als erstes MMO begonnen haben ist Darkfall meiner Meinung nach sowieso nichts.
Wenn Sie in WoW schon rumheulen weil ein Ally/Hordler sie gekillt hat, wie werden Sie wohl schreien, wenn ein nettes GankSquad die Noobgebiete abgrast.

DFO = EVE 0.0 && pre Trammel uo
DFO != WoW


Viele auf dem offizielen Darkfall Forum welche keinen Beta invite bekamen, spielen halt weiter Forumfall wie schon die 7 Jahre zuvor, sprich auf jeden seriösen thread kommen ca 20-40 trolls welche den thread zerstören.


----------



## Niburu (10. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich hab auch mit WoW angefangen daran kanns also nicht liegen es liegt wohl ehr daran was für Spiele man bevorzugt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (10. Februar 2009)

Die Gleichsetzung von UO und DFO wird langweilig.^^

Wie gesagt, es ist in erster Linie ein PVP-Spiel, die Entwickler betrachten es auch selber als eines. Alles andere ist hineingewünscht, nicht wirklich mit Fakten belegbar oder wenigstens Absichten.

Und ich glaube nicht, dass UO in erster Linie als PvP-Spiel vermarktet oder auch nur besprochen wurde. Das war ein vergleichsweise geringer (UND DANN auch ziemlich netter) Aspekt davon. Alles in allem aber ein Produkt seiner Zeit und das war ne andere als jetzt. Die Community, mit der UO funktionierte, wird man nie wieder zusammen bekommen


----------



## Pausen.org (10. Februar 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> Viele auf dem offizielen Darkfall Forum welche keinen Beta invite bekamen, spielen halt weiter Forumfall wie schon die 7 Jahre zuvor, sprich auf jeden seriösen thread kommen ca 20-40 trolls welche den thread zerstören.




was  aber nur beweist das die community jetzt schon so scheisse ist wie bei einen spiel das mindestens 2 jahre live ist


----------



## Ineluki-OA (10. Februar 2009)

Die Comm im offizielen Forum ist scheiße, ja. Darauf aber auf die allgemeine Community von DF schließen zu wollen, halte ich für falsch. Zumindest die deutsche Com scheint mir bisher sehr nett zu sein. Und auch englishsprachige Fansites zu DF haben eine durchaus gute Com. Im offizielen Forum fehlt einfach die Moderation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Die Gleichsetzung von UO und DFO wird langweilig.^^
> 
> Wie gesagt, es ist in erster Linie ein PVP-Spiel, die Entwickler betrachten es auch selber als eines. Alles andere ist hineingewünscht, nicht wirklich mit Fakten belegbar oder wenigstens Absichten.
> 
> Und ich glaube nicht, dass UO in erster Linie als PvP-Spiel vermarktet oder auch nur besprochen wurde. Das war ein vergleichsweise geringer (UND DANN auch ziemlich netter) Aspekt davon. Alles in allem aber ein Produkt seiner Zeit und das war ne andere als jetzt. Die Community, mit der UO funktionierte, wird man nie wieder zusammen bekommen



Ich habe UO leider nie gespielt, daher kann ich dazu im Prinzip nichts sagen. Aber eins noch: Du wirfst anderen vor sie reduzieren UO nur auf das Skillsystem, Free Loot, etc. aber selbst fokussierst du dich nur auf das RP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für dich mag das RP das wichtigste in UO gewesen sein, aber ich bin mir sicher das andere stattdesen das PvP, das Crafting, was auch immer nennen würden. Kommt eben alles auf den Blickwinkel an. Deshalb vielleicht ein bischen lockerer werden wenn jemand DF mit UO vergleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber auf keinen Fall was gegen dich. Kann im übrigen auch sein, das ich totale .... erzählt habe, da ich wie gesagt, nie UO gespielt habe.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2009)

Kann da Ineluki nur zustimmen, ich zähl mich ebenfalls zu den Leuten die sich durchaus für das Spiel interessieren aber keinerlei Wert auf RP legen.


----------



## Mondaine (10. Februar 2009)

wer RP möchte kann ja im elfenland rumhüpfen und mit frodo und gandalf ne runde ablabern.. ich versteh ja, wenn jemand gerne RP auslebt, und sicher es gab bei UO auch eine grosse Anhängerschaft des RP's jedoch als 1997 die server live gingen und bis trammel aka carebear land eingeführt wurde, dominierten in Feluca PVP, PK'ing und Gildenkriege das Land. 

anyway es gibt ja einige clans im DFO forum welche strenge RP Rules haben, wers braucht bitte.

in diesem Sinne Fare thee well !


----------



## Ineluki-OA (10. Februar 2009)

Zur Klarstellung: Ich selbst bin in einer RP-Gilde und wir werden auch in DF RP betreiben, ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen das nicht jeder Vergleich von DF mit UO falsch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## Stancer (10. Februar 2009)

Erm, in UO gabs vor Trammel sogar sehr viele RP PK´s.

Dich einfach nur umgegankt und nackt gelootet haben relativ wenige gemacht.Man traf sogar PK´s die nur Wegzoll verlangt haben oder welche die einen Paralisiert und dann eine Gebühr fürs nicht töten angeboten haben. 
Manche haben dir nur die Waffe und Gold abgenommen und den grossteil der Ausrüstung gelassen, manche haben dich garnet angegriffen. Als Crafter, der grad auf Rohstoffsammeltour war hatte man teilweise freie Fahrt.

Es war bei weitem nicht so, das jeder PK alles angegriffen hat, was er zu Gesicht bekam und das auch 10mal hintereinander. 99% der PK´s haben einen Spieler 1mal getötet und ihn dann in Ruhe gelassen, falls er nochmal vorbei kam.

Schlimm gegankt wurde eigentlich erst nach Trammel, da dort sehr viele Spieler ins spiel kamen, die man dort nicht haben wollte. Die PK´s versuchten dann wohl die Spieler zu vertreiben oder aber die ersten Roxxors erblickten das Licht der Welt.

Nach Trammel ging es mit der Community jedenfalls steil bergab.


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

Naja das Problem bei dem PKs ist ja, dass sie sich bei so einem Sandbox-MMO vielleicht auch ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Wenn die Mitspieler irgendwann ausbleiben steht man dumm da.
Leider gilt das aber auch für diejenigen, welche sich sonst noch auf den Servern herumtreiben und denen dann die Mitspieler fehlen.


----------



## Dagon1 (11. Februar 2009)

Betreff Härten von UO:
Ich kann mich erinnern, wie ich einmal gebeten worden bin 2 anderen Spielern durch ein Portal zu folgen um eine Rüstung zu kaufen. Ich nahm also mein Gold mit (ca. 50.000 um eine Plattenrüstung des seltensten Metals für meine Sammlung zu kaufen) ging durch Portal, war an einem Ort den ich nicht kannte, wurde umgehauen und verlor all mein Gold.
Ergebnis? Lesson learned, ich habe einen Noobfehler begangen, da mir nach 4 Monaten spielen nicht viel negatives aufgefallen war (hatte wohl Glück und hab mir kaum Gedanken gemacht^^) und mir ist sowas nie wieder passiert.

Was würde ein MMORPG-Spieler der neueren Generation in solcher Situation machen? Aufhören? Foren vollheulen? 
Keine Ahnung, aber ich bin der Meinung wenn ein Spiel Mord, Betrug und Diebstahl zulässt dann soll es so sein und man muss lernen damit umzugehen. Ich habe UO trotzdem weitergespielt und den Spaß nie verloren bis ich aus Beruflichen gründen keine Zeit mehr zum spielen hatte.


Ich hoffe, das DF eine ähnliche Politik verfolgt. Ist es im Spiel möglich, dann ist es OK. Eine Onlinewelt sollte gerne auch die unangenehmen Seiten erlauben und die Spieler damit selbst klarkommen lassen. Man kann ja Betrüger schließlich ächten und jagen wenn man will und Zeit dazu hat.^^


----------



## Syane (11. Februar 2009)

Sie würden heulen ...und Buffed voll Spammen ...glaub mir ..und ich hätt was zum lachen x)


----------



## Stancer (11. Februar 2009)

Ich erinner mich an ein ähnliches Erlebnis. Ich war noch relativ neu in UO und als ich beim Friedhof nähe Britain Monster kloppte kamen 2 Spieler vorbei und beobachteten mich erst einmal. Dann boten sie mir an das ich schneller trainieren könne, wenn ich an Ihnen trainiere. Ich müsste sie dafür nur angreifen. Ich wusste bereits, das man dadurch Grau wurde und zögerte daher. Aber sie redeten auf mich ein und versprachen nichts zu tun und mich sogar gegen andere Spieler zu schützen, falls diese mich angreifen wollten. Tja also tat ich es und attackierte den Spieler.  Danach lebte ich noch 2sek....

Und einer sagte nur noch : "Der hat das wirklich gemacht, der war wirklich nen Noob"

Tja aber daraus hab ich gelernt und hab es nie wieder getan.

Ein Spieler von heute würde doch als erstes nen üblen Flamethread aufmachen und den Spieler Namecallen und übelst beleidigen. Aus Frust wird dann vermutlich direkt noch der Account gelöscht und nen weiterer Thread namens "Scheiss Spiel, ich bin weg" eröffnet.

Die Spielerreife, die früher und heute MMO´s gespielt hat, hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren nunmal (leider) grundlegend geändert.


----------



## Gromthar (11. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Spielerreife, die früher und heute MMO´s gespielt hat, hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren nunmal (leider) grundlegend geändert.


Das lag einfach an den mangelnden Möglichkeiten. Es mag hart klingen, aber heutzutage hat fast jeder einen PC und einen DSL Flat daheim. Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich noch ein 56k Modem und keine Flatrate, allerdings auch mal 200 DM Telefonkosten fürs Onlinespiel. Ja, ich konnte es mir schon damals leisten, die meisten Menschen aber nicht. Aber das Thema hatten wir schon den Öfteren.


----------



## Syane (11. Februar 2009)

Ich denke das liegt auch an der Geistigen Reife der meisten Menschen in Deutschland ... nen Großteil hatn Hauptschulabschluss ... ich will damit jezt nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren nein ... aber in diesen Menschen steckt ein weitaus größeres Aggressionspotential ..nein halt stimmt nicht ..


Aber jezt insgesamt ..ZUÜCK zum Thema Darkfalls ...sollten nicht zu sehr abdriften ;D


----------



## Stancer (11. Februar 2009)

Hoffen wir einfach, das die Entwickler nen dickes Fell haben, denn in den ersten Wochen werden sie ne Menge Flames zu hören kriegen.

Viele haben falsche Vorstellungen oder gar keine Vorstellungen von einem absolut freien MMO ohne Level mit Full Loot. Und viele werden dadurch extrem enttäuscht sein. Man liest ja überall, das viele WoW Spieler gelangweilt von WoW sind und man sieht auch wie sich diese Spieler auf neue MMO´s stürzen. Sie wollen wechseln, kommen von WoW aber nicht wirklich los da sie in dem neuen MMO genau das gleiche wie in WoW erwarten.

Am besten fahren sie ihren Kurs weiter und hören nicht auf die Spieler (erstmal), bis sich die "Ich will nen WoW²" - Spieler verzogen haben.

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt und hab zum Release sogar Urlaub. Hab den Urlaub aber nicht wegen DF genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...nur Zufall


----------



## Gromthar (11. Februar 2009)

Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, wird vornehmlich AION von viele WoW-Spielern als WoW2 erhofft. Besser Grafik, aber gleiches Spieldesign. Darkfall ist eher der Underdog.


----------



## Mondaine (11. Februar 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, wird vornehmlich AION von viele WoW-Spielern als WoW2 erhofft. Besser Grafik, aber gleiches Spieldesign. Darkfall ist eher der Underdog.



Darkfall sieht sich auch nicht als WoW2 ! Darkfall ist ein Nischenprodukt welches dem Sanbox Design folgt für Leute die es HART mögen.


----------



## Gromthar (11. Februar 2009)

Mondaine schrieb:


> Darkfall sieht sich auch nicht als WoW2 ! Darkfall ist ein Nischenprodukt welches dem Sanbox Design folgt für Leute die es HART mögen.


Widerspricht sich ja nicht mit meiner Aussage. Ebenso wenig habe ich es irgendwie angedeutet.


----------



## Stancer (11. Februar 2009)

Das Wissen ja auch alle die sich ein wenig mit DF beschäftigen.

Leider gibt es immer wieder Sturdenker, die meinen ein MMO müsse genau ihren Vorstellungen entsprechen und wer dann nur WoW kennt....naja.

Nennt man auch "Wunschdenken" oder "Unbelehrbarkeit"


Wir können hier noch ewig predigen, das DF etwas ganz anderes als WoW ist. Manche werden es dennoch nicht verstehen und nach 2Std Spielzeit böse Flames schreiben wie doof DF doch ist und wie viel besser doch WoW/WAR/AoC ist.


Eins muss man den Kennern von alten Sandbox MMO´s nunmal lassen : Sie können sich in etwa vorstellen wie DF sein wird und wissen in etwa was auf sie zu kommt !!!


----------



## Parat (12. Februar 2009)

Auch die wissen es oft nicht, denn sie rechnen oft von UO hoch. Und das war dann auch ein ganz anderes Paar Schuhe.^^


----------



## Stancer (12. Februar 2009)

Natürlich, aber ich sag mal DF ist sehr viel näher an UO als an WoW

Das ist ja das Problem von vielen. Sie erwarten einfach nix anderes als WoW. WoW ist Marktführer und da muss natürlich alles so sein wie in WoW.

Wird mal wieder Zeit, das Tasos paar neue Infos rausrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Sollte das Spiel annähernd das halten was es verspricht ist es das wonach ich seit Ewigkeiten suche. Endlich mal ein Spiel in dem man sich seine Ziele selbst definieren kann. Leider sagt mir die Grafik vom Video eher weniger zu. Ich mag nicht so diese kargen Landschaften in denen maximal 3 Bäume und ein paar Grashalme rumstehn (was in rund 90% aller MMORPGs genau so ist). Aber wenn man natürlich da selbst Zeug hinstellen kann...das klingt seeehr interessant =)


----------



## Gromthar (12. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sollte das Spiel annähernd das halten was es verspricht ist es das wonach ich seit Ewigkeiten suche. Endlich mal ein Spiel in dem man sich seine Ziele selbst definieren kann. Leider sagt mir die Grafik vom Video eher weniger zu. Ich mag nicht so diese kargen Landschaften in denen maximal 3 Bäume und ein paar Grashalme rumstehn (was in rund 90% aller MMORPGs genau so ist). Aber wenn man natürlich da selbst Zeug hinstellen kann...das klingt seeehr interessant =)


Also wenn man sich aktuelle Screenshots und Betaleaks anschaut, finde ich es überhaupt nicht karg, sondern ziemlich "lebindig".

Das Beste wird wohl sein das Spiel ab dem 25ten anzuspielen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich aktuelle Screenshots und Betaleaks anschaut, finde ich es überhaupt nicht karg, sondern ziemlich "lebindig".
> 
> Das Beste wird wohl sein das Spiel ab dem 25ten anzuspielen und sich selbst ein Bild zu machen.


Ok ich hab nur kurz ins Video reingeschaut mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist dann open Beta? und 25.Februar? Weil auf der HP hab ich nichts gelesen und ins Forum hab ich mich nicht getraut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: ok lesen will gelernt sein. Antwort erübrigt sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (12. Februar 2009)

Am 25. ist Release  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wie gesagt, es wurde angekündigt, das jeder zunächst die Möglichkeit haben soll es kostenlos auszuprobieren. Ich vermute mal fast, sie vermarkten das Spiel dann mit Onlinelizenzen. Also das man sich ne Testversion runterlädt und dann nach 7 Tagen entscheiden muss ob man es kauft.


----------



## Coup de grâce (12. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Leider gibt es immer wieder Sturdenker, die meinen ein MMO müsse genau ihren Vorstellungen entsprechen und wer dann nur WoW kennt....naja.



Was ist denn das für eine Aussage? NATÜRLICH muss ein MMO genau meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen; ob das nun WoW, DFO oder ein anderes Spiel ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Wenn meine persönlichen Vorstellungen von einem MMO nicht umgesetzt wurden, dann isses eben nicht das, worin ich Zeit und Geld investieren will. So einfach ist das.

Im übrigen wird es allmählich langweilig, dass hier immer wieder die WoW-Noob-Keule geschwungen wird. Ich denke, die meisten hier haben mehr als ein MMO gespielt und wissen, worüber sie reden.


----------



## Stancer (13. Februar 2009)

Ja und nein. Ein MMO wird niemals zu 100% auf einen einzigen Spieler zugeschnitten sein. Man muss auch mal offen für etwas neues sein. Das meine ich damit. Manche Spieler sind das nicht und akzeptieren ein Spiel schon nicht, wenn es nur minimal von ihrem bisherigen abweicht und sofort wird ein Spiel als schlecht abgestempelt. Da diese Spieler in ihrem alten Spiel dann auch keinen Spass mehr haben versuchen sie einfach dann mit teilweise irrsinnigen Vorschlägen das neue Spiel näher an ihr altes zu bringen.

Das meine ich mit Sturdenkern.

"Sieht nicht aus wie Spiel X?" ---> ist scheisse
"hat keine Level?" ---> Bestimmt scheisse
"free Loot?" ---> scheisse

Solche Spieler meine ich, die nix neues akzeptieren und lieber auf der Stelle treten.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (13. Februar 2009)

Ein neues Interview mit Tasos wurde veröffentlicht.

Interview


----------



## Niburu (14. Februar 2009)

Merkwürdig ist das dieses Interview nicht auf der HP erwähnt wird obwohl es wichtige Info´s enthält.


----------



## Pausen.org (14. Februar 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Merkwürdig ist das dieses Interview nicht auf der HP erwähnt wird obwohl es wichtige Info´s enthält.




wäre ja ned das erste


----------



## Dagon1 (14. Februar 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Das lag einfach an den mangelnden Möglichkeiten. Es mag hart klingen, aber heutzutage hat fast jeder einen PC und einen DSL Flat daheim. Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich noch ein 56k Modem und keine Flatrate, allerdings auch mal 200 DM Telefonkosten fürs Onlinespiel. Ja, ich konnte es mir schon damals leisten, die meisten Menschen aber nicht. Aber das Thema hatten wir schon den Öfteren.




Ja das war sicherlich ein gewichtiger Grund. Ich habe mir 98 eine der ersten Flatrates für 390.- Mark im Monat zugelegt. Nur im Moment hätte ich daran keine interesse das die Preise steigen um die "Bekloppten" los zu werden, da ich als verspäteter Student durch die Gegend geistere.^^




Bisher haben die Entwickler an ihrer Linie festgehalten und wollen auch nichts aufweichen. Ich hoffe, daß das so bleibt und sie ein dickes Fell haben.


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Hab gelesen das die Startgebiete durch Türme geschüzt werden sollen damit das Ganken im startgebiet halt verhindert wird ...

...dazu fällt mir gerade noch eine Frage ein ...wird es party's geben    also Gruppen ..per /invite ABCDEFG  und dann macht man ne gruppe wo man hp/mana etc des gruppen members sieht? Und wenn ja wie groß kann sowas eigentlich sein?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (15. Februar 2009)

Es wird Gruppen geben. Weitere Informationen hab ich leider nicht, aber ich kann mal nachfragen.


----------



## Templer2k (15. Februar 2009)

man man man das is genau das was ich seit uo wieder suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und soweit ich nun gelesen habe in anderen foren soll es evtl auch deutsche version/server irgendwann geben ^^ ich werds auf jedenfall spielen wenn ich eine version bekomme ^^


----------



## Syane (15. Februar 2009)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Es wird Gruppen geben. Weitere Informationen hab ich leider nicht, aber ich kann mal nachfragen.




Würd mich schon sehr interessieren ...oder ob man sichd a echt per Ts absprechen muss wo man sich grad befindet alla:

Spieler1: Jo bin hier am Baum
Spieler2: jo -.- sind aber bestimmt 20 Bäume ..welcher genau?
Spieler1: Der mit den Blättern hrhr
Spieler2: Ajo der is klaaaaaa....


----------



## Niburu (16. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Würd mich schon sehr interessieren ...oder ob man sichd a echt per Ts absprechen muss wo man sich grad befindet alla:
> 
> Spieler1: Jo bin hier am Baum
> Spieler2: jo -.- sind aber bestimmt 20 Bäume ..welcher genau?
> ...




nein so wird es wohl nicht sein. ich habe mal screenshots gesehen (vielleicht qausm noob comic?) wo man eine gruppenanzeige hatte mit lebenspunkten der grp mitglieder und auch einem symbol auf der minimap/map


----------



## Tikume (16. Februar 2009)

Auch ohne Minimap würde das gehen - Dark Age of Camelot hatte jahrelang keinerlei Kartenfunktion.


----------



## Stancer (16. Februar 2009)

Eben und es kommt halt immer drauf an wie genau die Beschreibungen der NPC sind. Aber man merkt schon wie manche zu verwöhnt sind. Mal im ernst, tragt ihr im RL auch immer ne Karte mit euch rum ? Im RL leuchtet der Ort zu dem ihr gelangen wollt auch nicht wild blinkend in der Gegend und vor euch schwebt die ganze Zeit auch kein Pfeil, der euch sagt in welche Richtung ihr zu laufen habt.

Man sollte sich die Frage stellen ob es nicht reicht, wenn der NPC aus der Stadt "Mühlendorf" zu einem sagt :

"Südwestlich der Stadt ist eine Höhle, dort soll es einen Schatz geben, hol ihn für mich" 

oder will man unbedingt :

 "Zur Höhle kommst du, wenn du 50m geradeaus läufst, denn links abbiegen und nochmal rechts, dann mittig halten und bei Koordinate 555, 563 zwischen 2 Bäumen, einem Fluss und nem großen Schild wo HÖHLE drauf steht...ja da findest du die Höhle, zur Sicherheit schicke ich dir meinen Gehilfen mit, folge ihm einfach" hören ?

Ich meine, so Sachen wie in WAR, das Questgebiete markiert sind, sind zwar nett aber zerstören völlig den "Ich schaff das selbst"-Willen.


----------



## Abell (16. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Rollenspiele so realistisch bzw. logisch wie möglich sein sollten.
Heutzutage ist nur die Frage, welche neuen MMO´s überhaupt noch das RpG dahinter verdienen...



Stancer schrieb:


> Ich meine, so Sachen wie in WAR, das Questgebiete markiert sind, sind zwar nett aber zerstören völlig den "Ich schaff das selbst"-Willen.



Gegen AoC ist das noch gar nichts. Dort werden die Ziele Punktgenau angegeben, was es beinahe total unnötig macht, überhaupt auch nur noch die Questtexte zu lesen. Man "farmt" mehr oder weniger nur noch die Quests ab und bekommt von der Hintergrundgeschichte nicht mehr viel mit.

Klar, man kann sich dazu zwingen die Texte durchzulesen, aber wenn man dann doch immer wieder nur 1-2 Stündchen online ist passierts trotzdem immer wieder dass man es immer wider einfach vergisst.


----------



## Stancer (16. Februar 2009)

Yep, hatte mir in WAR auch vorgenommen alle Questtexte zu lesen aber habs dann nur bis Kapitel 4 durchgehalten. Man stellte sich die Frage wieso lese ich das, wenns mir auf der Karte eh angezeigt wurde ? Wobei ich sagen muss, das die Questtexte in WAR teilweise wirklich gut sind und auch witzig und hervorragend nen Bild der Warhammer Welt vermitteln.


----------



## Abell (16. Februar 2009)

Stimmt. Das gefällt mir im übrigen auch in WoW ziemlich gut auch wenn ich mittlerweile von Endgame nichts mehr viel halte - es gibt einiges an Quests die wirklich gut gelungen sind und die Hintergrundgeschichte gut herüberbringen. Das ist auch das einzige, was mich noch dort hält.

Ich bin mehr als gespannt, welchen Stellenwert das Questsystem in Darkfall haben wird bzw. ob es womöglich überhaupt nur ähnlich mager ausfällt wie damals in UO.


----------



## Niburu (16. Februar 2009)

Questen hat gar keinene stellenwert


----------



## Davatar (16. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Eben und es kommt halt immer drauf an wie genau die Beschreibungen der NPC sind. Aber man merkt schon wie manche zu verwöhnt sind. Mal im ernst, tragt ihr im RL auch immer ne Karte mit euch rum ? Im RL leuchtet der Ort zu dem ihr gelangen wollt auch nicht wild blinkend in der Gegend und vor euch schwebt die ganze Zeit auch kein Pfeil, der euch sagt in welche Richtung ihr zu laufen habt.
> 
> Man sollte sich die Frage stellen ob es nicht reicht, wenn der NPC aus der Stadt "Mühlendorf" zu einem sagt :
> 
> ...


Mal Morrowind gespielt? Da hiess es "Südosten" und damit war ein grob gesagt 250 Quadratkilometer grosses Gebiet gemeint, das man dann ablaufen durfte ^^ aber mir gefiel das ganz gut so, auch wenns zT ein Bisschen übertrieben war.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Februar 2009)

Abell schrieb:


> Gegen AoC ist das noch gar nichts. Dort werden die Ziele Punktgenau angegeben, was es beinahe total unnötig macht, überhaupt auch nur noch die Questtexte zu lesen. Man "farmt" mehr oder weniger nur noch die Quests ab und bekommt von der Hintergrundgeschichte nicht mehr viel mit.
> 
> Klar, man kann sich dazu zwingen die Texte durchzulesen, aber wenn man dann doch immer wieder nur 1-2 Stündchen online ist passierts trotzdem immer wieder dass man es immer wider einfach vergisst.


Wer so den Spielinhalt "abfarmt" und nur nach Erfolgen, statt nach Spielatmosphäre aus ist, der braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er Spiel X oder Y - egal ob War, WoW oder AoC - nach 'ner Weile langweilig findet, weil er immer das gleiche macht - und nichtmal weiß warum. Außerdem kann man bei AoC - und glaube auch bei War - diese Questpointer abschalten.

Spiel zwar im Moment garkeine MMOs mehr, aber bei AoC war's - schon als Fan - Pflicht für mich, die Dialoge zu lesen - oder anzuhören. Klar mach ich's nach dem Xten Char durch Tortage ziehen auch nicht mehr. Aber alles was neu war, wurde gelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (16. Februar 2009)

Ob man der Sache vertrauen kann oder nicht, sollte wohl jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, aber ich denke es ist eine Erwähnung wert:

Die Beta-Tester scheinen recht zufrieden zu sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle

Dann sind wir mal gespannt auf Mittwoch nächster Woche.
Das einzige was mich wirklich ärgert ist, dass man das Spiel wahrscheinlich monatlich mit Plastikgeld füttern muss. GTCs wären was feines :-(


----------



## Gromthar (16. Februar 2009)

Ach, einfach abwarten, einen guten Earl Grey trinken und der Dinge harren die da auf uns zukommen mögen. Das Spiel werden wir noch früh genug haben und davonrennen wird es uns offensichtlich auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (16. Februar 2009)

Plastikgeld?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (16. Februar 2009)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Plastikgeld?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kreditkarteninhalt :-B


----------



## Gromthar (16. Februar 2009)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Plastikgeld?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also bei mir kommt das Geld aus dem Automaten, und bei Dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (17. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich finde grade die Bezahlung per Kreditkarte am komfortabelsten. Unkompliziert und schnell. Ich habe bisher nie darüber nachgedacht bei anderen Spielen mit einer anderen Art zu bezahlen und nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich frage mich was man dagegen haben kann...


----------



## Curumo (17. Februar 2009)

bisher fand ich Lastschrift oder paypal immer sehr angenehm und schlechte Erfahrungen wurden mir bisher auf jedenfall erspart
auch wenn ich nicht auf Lastschrift hoffe, so wenigstenstens Paypal


----------



## Bakual (17. Februar 2009)

Curumo schrieb:


> bisher fand ich Lastschrift oder paypal immer sehr angenehm und schlechte Erfahrungen wurden mir bisher auf jedenfall erspart
> auch wenn ich nicht auf Lastschrift hoffe, so wenigstenstens Paypal


Lastschrift ist mir suspekt wenn sich da irgendwelche Firmen direkt auf meinem Konto bedienen können. Nene. Kreditkarte ist "the way to go" im Internet.


----------



## Curumo (17. Februar 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Lastschrift ist mir suspekt wenn sich da irgendwelche Firmen direkt auf meinem Konto bedienen können. Nene. Kreditkarte ist "the way to go" im Internet.



die meisten Kreditkarten kosten ja eine gewisse Gebühr 
und wenn sich seltsame Kontobewegungen auf deinen Konto finden kann man die Überweisnung so oder so noch einmal rückgänig machen


----------



## Parat (18. Februar 2009)

Abell schrieb:


> Ich bin mehr als gespannt, welchen Stellenwert das Questsystem in Darkfall haben wird bzw. ob es womöglich überhaupt nur ähnlich mager ausfällt wie damals in UO.


Keinen.

Das ist einer der Vorteile von DFO (und ich kritisiere den Rest ja durchaus gerne), und war der größte Vorteil von UO: Man wird nicht auf eine saudoofe Quest nach der nächsten geschickt, was unweigerlich dazu führt, dass 99,9% der Spieler nur noch interaktionslos aneinander vorbeirennen und dann denken sie spielen gemeinsam ein Spiel, wo doch in echt 99,9% der Spieler EIGENTLICH ein Solo-Spiel spielen.


----------



## Templer2k (18. Februar 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Das ist einer der Vorteile von DFO (und ich kritisiere den Rest ja durchaus gerne), und war der größte Vorteil von UO: Man wird nicht auf eine saudoofe Quest nach der nächsten geschickt, was unweigerlich dazu führt, dass 99,9% der Spieler nur noch interaktionslos aneinander vorbeirennen und dann denken sie spielen gemeinsam ein Spiel, wo doch in echt 99,9% der Spieler EIGENTLICH ein Solo-Spiel spielen.



Sehe ich genauso, und auch wenn Darkfall nicht als RP Game Deklariert wird, sehen viele rpler ihm irgendwie entgegen. Und da man nicht wie oben geschrieben wurd eine quest nach der anderen Abarbeitet kann so auch wieder mehr auf die Spieler eingegangen weren, heist für mich unter anderem auch wieder schönes rp, und schöne gildenkriege ^^


----------



## Syane (18. Februar 2009)

Templer2k schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, und auch wenn Darkfall nicht als RP Game Deklariert wird, sehen viele rpler ihm irgendwie entgegen. Und da man nicht wie oben geschrieben wurd eine quest nach der anderen Abarbeitet kann so auch wieder mehr auf die Spieler eingegangen weren, heist für mich unter anderem auch wieder schönes rp, und schöne gildenkriege ^^




Jezt mal an dem Post gemessen... es wird warscheinlich keine Deutschen Server geben ... man wird mit aller Welt zusammen gewürfelt ..verständigung wird/muss meistens auf Englisch laufen ...

..hab in den Foren schon nette Amies schreiben sehen das sie keinen Bock drauf haben mit <<Ignorranten>> Deutschen und Franzosen (Die sich zu fein sind Englisch zu lernen xD) Auf einem Server zu spielen ..so hat ers echt geschrieben ..in Englisch halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fragt sich wer da ignorrant ist... Sone dämlichen Leute verdienen es dann nochmal doppelt umgeklatscht zu werden ...und auf den Flame reagier ich dann mit ( Sry from German ..don't speak english..flame German PlxZZZ)


----------



## Davatar (18. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> ..hab in den Foren schon nette Amies schreiben sehen das sie keinen Bock drauf haben mit <<Ignorranten>> Deutschen und Franzosen (Die sich zu fein sind Englisch zu lernen xD) Auf einem Server zu spielen ..so hat ers echt geschrieben ..in Englisch halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*hust* Die Aussage "Warum ne andere Sprache sprechen wenn ich auch meine eigene sprechen kann." kam bisher immer von Deutschen, Franzosen und USAnern. Dieses Phänomen ist mir selten woanders begegnet. Und tjo wenn man auf nem internationalen Server spielt liegt es relativ nahe eine internationale Sprache zu sprechen...


----------



## Syane (18. Februar 2009)

Wahhh schade ich find das Topic nimmer ..wo er das geschrieben hat ...das war zu göttlich ...ich kanns ja verstehen wenn die ältere Deutsche generation kein Englisch kann und sagt sie wollend as nimmer lernen wozu xD....

...Aber nen Ammi mit etwas verstand sollte schon wissen das die Deutsche "Jugend" naja die versierte ...und das aufsteigend bis ALter 40/50 ...Englisch spricht... und das so geil zu verallgemeinern wie der ...das is der Hammer gewesen x)


wollte nur klarstellen das ich so welche mit Absicht ärgern werd wenn sie so müll auch ingame verzapfen hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und außerdem um auf den Anfangspunkt zu kommen ...Rp und alles wird dann nicht allzu großlebig ..da halt Englisch .... oder im Kreis der Deutschen Bekannten ;D


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> *hust* Die Aussage "Warum ne andere Sprache sprechen wenn ich auch meine eigene sprechen kann." kam bisher immer von Deutschen, Franzosen und USAnern. Dieses Phänomen ist mir selten woanders begegnet. Und tjo wenn man auf nem internationalen Server spielt liegt es relativ nahe eine internationale Sprache zu sprechen...



Meine persönlichen 10 Jahre Online-Erfahrung sagt:
Franzosen sind die schlimmsten! Franzosen sind i. d. R. auch ignorant genug weiter französisch zu sprechen wenn sich bereits jeder potentiell-Angesprochene als nicht Franzose/französisch-Mächtiger geouted hat.
Ich denke mal das es so ablaufen wird wie bei so gut wie jedem anderen Spiel auch, es wird Deutsche, Französische und sonst was-sprachige Gilden, wie auch auch Internationale Gilden geben. Es wird deutsch gesprochen, wo es sich anbietet und es wird englisch gesprochen wo es nötig ist.

Für mich sind internationale Server ein Grund das Spiel zu spielen; hab weit bessere Erfahrungen mit mehrsprachigen Comms gemacht.


----------



## Syane (18. Februar 2009)

Einglück hab ich meine Gilde schon ! ... Beta tester bei uns meinen ...man braucht nid unbedingt ne Gilde ..kann auch alleine rumrennen ...aber dann brauch ich ja kein mmo spielen ..


----------



## Parat (18. Februar 2009)

Templer2k schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, und auch wenn Darkfall nicht als RP Game Deklariert wird, sehen viele rpler ihm irgendwie entgegen. Und da man nicht wie oben geschrieben wurd eine quest nach der anderen Abarbeitet kann so auch wieder mehr auf die Spieler eingegangen weren, heist für mich unter anderem auch wieder schönes rp, und schöne gildenkriege ^^


Sorry, hier dann der Einspruch.

DFO wird definitiv weniger Rollenspiel bieten als es UO tat, und es wird auch weniger werden als in WOW oder ähnlichen Spielen. Es ist ein PvP-Spiel. Es ist ein reines Gemetzel, es wird auch nicht anders beabsichtigt von den Entwicklern.

Die Community ist die assigste seit Erfindung von Computerspielen und wird an Assigkeiten legendäre Communities wie die von WOW weit überholen. RP-Athmo kommt da keine einzige Sekunde auf.

Alles Spielen außerhalb der Safezones (die es implizit ja doch gibt durch diese furchtbar nervigen Towers) ist ein Geganke und Gekloppe. Und Gildenkriege sind nix weiter als Raids von Spielern gegen Spieler. Das hat NIX, aber auch gar nicht mit dem gemein, was ein Gildenkrieg aus einer RP-Sicht vielleicht sein könnte. Und das SPiel innerhalb der Safezones wird noch weniger sein als meinetwegen in Bree in LOTRO oder in ähnlichen Gegenden, denn die sind hässlich, mehr oder weniger datillos, etc. Warum? Weil sie eben nur als Versorgungsstation gedacht sind für die PvPer, sie sind keine RP-Orte und auch nicht so gedacht.

Die Leute, die auf DFO als RP-Spiel warten, werden furchtbar enttäuscht sein und uns in einigen Monaten sämtliche Foren zuheulen. Es gibt NIX, aber auch gar nix in DFO, was für RP gedacht ist, RP fördert oder auch nur den geringsten Hinweis darauf, dass sich dort eine RP-Szene versammelt hätte.

Wenn Du heute einen Thread startest im Forum von Darkfall "Ich freu mich schon auf Rollenspiel mit Euch allen, so wie damals in UO", dann bekommst Du binnen 2 Stunden 10 Hass-Flames drunter, weil es der PvP-Community dort auf den Sack geht, dass da ständig UO-Weicheier ankommen, die meinen, dass DFO was anderes als ein reines Gemetzel wird.^^

Bitte. Teste es aus, spiele es, aber setze keine Hoffnungen in RP in DFO. Das wird nix. Es wird auch keinerlei Casuals da nach kurzer Zeit geben. Die gegenseitige Itemhatz, das gegenseitige ANstacheln und das Konkurrenzdenken werden in DFO auf die logische Spitze getrieben. Es ist kein Spiel für RPer. Es ist ein Spiel für die Leute, denen andere Spiele schon zu lahm sind, die also MEHR Actionorientierung mitbringen, nicht weniger.

Wenn Du wirklich RP spielen willst, dann gibts nur zwei Wege:

1) Entweder es geht Dir um das MMORPG und ein bisserl RP light: Dann spiel beliebiges MMORPG, das Dir technisch gefällt und schließ dich da einer Suppe/Gilde/Gruppe an, die eben auch mal RP betreibt.

2) Wenn es Dir in erster Linie um RP geht und die Engine erst weit dahinter kommt, dann such Dir einen vernünftigen Ultima Online Fresshard oder eine "Persistent World" auf Basis von Neverwinter Nights 1 oder 2 und spiele da. (Letzteres tue ich ja ausweislich meiner Signatur auch). Das ist auf einen Schlag um nen nicht benennbaren Faktor mehr RP als in jedem MMORPG, aber eben auch ein Verzicht auf Spiel außerhalb von RP.



Syane schrieb:


> Jezt mal an dem Post gemessen... es wird warscheinlich keine Deutschen Server geben ... man wird mit aller Welt zusammen gewürfelt ..verständigung wird/muss meistens auf Englisch laufen ...


Glaub mir: Es wird kein Spiel geben, in dem es so Wurscht ist, welche Sprache Du sprichst. Geredet IG wird da eh kaum. Gut, wenn man Gilden formt, aber ansonsten ... nene, da gibts auf Maul, lasst Waffen sprechen.^^



> das sie keinen Bock drauf haben mit <<Ignorranten>> Deutschen und Franzosen (Die sich zu fein sind Englisch zu lernen xD)


Nur ein Fakt am Rande, soll keine Maßregelung sein, aber zumindest im amerikanischen Sprachgebrauch heißt ignorant einfach unwissend. Machts nicht viel besser, aber heißt auch nicht unbedingt das, was man im Deutschen mit ignorant verbindet, also nicht nur, dass jemand keine Ahnung hat, sondern dass er auch noch sich weigert, das zu ändern.



> Auf einem Server zu spielen ..so hat ers echt geschrieben ..in Englisch halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie gesagt, es wird halt die assigste Community ever.^^


----------



## Syane (18. Februar 2009)

Freu mich drauf xD ... Wollte schon immer ma ne richtig fiese Sau in nem Game sein ;P


----------



## Templer2k (18. Februar 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Sorry, hier dann der Einspruch.
> 
> DFO wird definitiv weniger Rollenspiel bieten als es UO tat, und es wird auch weniger werden als in WOW oder ähnlichen Spielen. Es ist ein PvP-Spiel. Es ist ein reines Gemetzel, es wird auch nicht anders beabsichtigt von den Entwicklern.
> 
> Die Community ist die assigste seit Erfindung von Computerspielen und wird an Assigkeiten legendäre Communities wie die von WOW weit überholen. RP-Athmo kommt da keine einzige Sekunde auf.



Könnte stimmen, UO war auch nicht als Rollenspiel deklariert aber es war machbar. Wegen der Community da muss man sich halt auf fanseiten auslagern da ist meist der ton besser wie auf den offiziellen, wo nur die leute schreiben um sich n bischen gehör zu verschaffen




> Alles Spielen außerhalb der Safezones (die es implizit ja doch gibt durch diese furchtbar nervigen Towers) ist ein Geganke und Gekloppe. Und Gildenkriege sind nix weiter als Raids von Spielern gegen Spieler. Das hat NIX, aber auch gar nicht mit dem gemein, was ein Gildenkrieg aus einer RP-Sicht vielleicht sein könnte. Und das SPiel innerhalb der Safezones wird noch weniger sein als meinetwegen in Bree in LOTRO oder in ähnlichen Gegenden, denn die sind hässlich, mehr oder weniger datillos, etc. Warum? Weil sie eben nur als Versorgungsstation gedacht sind für die PvPer, sie sind keine RP-Orte und auch nicht so gedacht.


Nun das mit den Safezones und auserhalb find ich ja gerade den reiz, du kannst ja alles verlieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wegen dem RP nochmal es wird sich wahrscheins ne kleine gruppierung finden die das machen (UO/Götterdämmerung).



> Die Leute, die auf DFO als RP-Spiel warten, werden furchtbar enttäuscht sein und uns in einigen Monaten sämtliche Foren zuheulen. Es gibt NIX, aber auch gar nix in DFO, was für RP gedacht ist, RP fördert oder auch nur den geringsten Hinweis darauf, dass sich dort eine RP-Szene versammelt hätte.



Nun da kann ich dir nicht zustimmen es soll jetzt schon anscheind gilden geben die rp betreiben. Und wegen dem rumheulen, das wird auch von leuten kommen die einfach nicht damit leben können das sie ned die überitems haben werden, oder sie evtl mal verlieren.



> Wenn Du heute einen Thread startest im Forum von Darkfall "Ich freu mich schon auf Rollenspiel mit Euch allen, so wie damals in UO", dann bekommst Du binnen 2 Stunden 10 Hass-Flames drunter, weil es der PvP-Community dort auf den Sack geht, dass da ständig UO-Weicheier ankommen, die meinen, dass DFO was anderes als ein reines Gemetzel wird.^^



Schreib das mal hier das WoW stirbt das ist das selbe in grün, es gibt immer leute die alles besser wissen, die könige sind oder gar in die zukunft schauen können.



> Bitte. Teste es aus, spiele es, aber setze keine Hoffnungen in RP in DFO. Das wird nix. Es wird auch keinerlei Casuals da nach kurzer Zeit geben. Die gegenseitige Itemhatz, das gegenseitige ANstacheln und das Konkurrenzdenken werden in DFO auf die logische Spitze getrieben. Es ist kein Spiel für RPer. Es ist ein Spiel für die Leute, denen andere Spiele schon zu lahm sind, die also MEHR Actionorientierung mitbringen, nicht weniger.



Hmmm ich freu mich auf die ersten die dann rumheulen wenn ihre ach so teure platte oder sowas dann gelootet werden und bei einem auf dem bankfach landen ^^ nunja falls ich den eindruck bei dir erweckt habe ich würd nur rpen dann muss ich dich leider entäuschen ^^


----------



## Gromthar (18. Februar 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Die gegenseitige Itemhatz, das gegenseitige ANstacheln und das Konkurrenzdenken werden in DFO auf die logische Spitze getrieben.


Also Itemjagd würde ich da nicht mit einbeziehen. Wieso Items hinterher jagen, wenn man sie unter Umständen wenige Minuten später wieder verliert?


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Februar 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Also Itemjagd würde ich da nicht mit einbeziehen. Wieso Items hinterher jagen, wenn man sie unter Umständen wenige Minuten später wieder verliert?



Völlig falsche Einstellung! 
Aber ich muss sagen das ich durchaus gewisse Ansätze in DFO sehe die schon RP-freundlich sind, allerdings sind das Aspekte die auch ich, als absoluter nicht-RP'ler, begrüße: Keine Instanzen, einmalige Worldbosse z. B.


----------



## Gromthar (18. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Völlig falsche Einstellung!


Na, das überlass mal mir selbst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde z.B. niemals eine Über-Rüstung bei DFO tragen wollen, sondern eher gute, aber leicht reproduzierbare, Stück anziehen.


----------



## Wolfner (18. Februar 2009)

Bis auf die evtl. verkorkste  Community, frag ich mich gerade was denn tatsächlich RP-unfreundlich an DFO sein soll.

Inhalt des Rollenspiels ist es immerhin auch, in einem möglichst realistischen Umfeld zu agieren.

"Sang & Quatsch - RP" am Lagerfeuer oder in der Taverne, wie man es vielleicht aus den Post-WoW-MMOs kennt, ist nur die *Minimalstversion* des Rollenspiels. Komischerweise sehen die meisten Leute genau das und nichts anderes als RP an.


Wenn ein Landesherr InCharacter mit einer verfeindeten Gilde um seine Stadt verhandelt so ist das auch Rollenspiel.
Wenn ein Freibeuter sich InCharacter einen Namen macht ist es das ebenfalls.
Wenn ein Handelsbund InCharacter Märkte mit ordentlichen Waren abhält genauso.
usw.

Und nun bedenke man die Möglichkeiten für ordentliches Rollenspiel.

In UO hats auch funktioniert. "Sogar" ohne offizielle RP-Server (bei denen ich immernoch der Meinung bin, dass sie dem RP mehr geschadet als gebracht haben - die Regeln wurden auf keinem ordentlich eingehalten und große Teile der ehemals aufgeschlossenen RP-Community wurden zu verbitterten Regelpochern (mit gutem Grund)).


----------



## Ogil (18. Februar 2009)

Ja - da stimme ich Wolfner voellig zu. Ausserdem: Mir (und anderen RPlern, von denen ich weiss dass sie mit DF anfangen werden) geht es nicht darum, einen Platz zu finden, wo ich ungestoert und Pfeife rauchend am Lagerfeuer hock und mich freu, dass ich das LiLaLaune-Land gefunden habe. Der Grund warum DF einen Reiz auf Rollenspieler ausuebt ist eben der, dass die Dinge Konsequenzen haben. Werde ich ueberfallen verliere ich mein Hab und Gut. Bin ich unvorsichtig werde ich ueberfallen. Nervt jemand setzt es eins mit der Axt. Es gibt keine "Safe-Zones" - denn die sind bloedsinnig. Will ich "sicher" RP betreiben, muss ich mit meinen Leuten dafuer sorgen, dass es sicher ist. So einfach.

Und weil hier jetzt schon von der "doofen" DF-Community gesprochen wird: Wartet doch erstmal ab, wie sie wird. Bisher kennt sie doch noch niemand. Von einem Forum, das schon lange von zahlreichen Deppen beherrscht wird, sollte man nicht unbedingt ausgehen. Denn da wird sich keiner zu Wort melden den diese Deppen auf den Keks gehen.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (18. Februar 2009)

Endlich ein neues Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> As of the time of this posting the NDA is officially lifted. In the next couple of days the Darfkall pre-orders will open up and stay up until right before Darkfall’s launch on February 25th or until they are sold out. This is how the pre-order will work:
> 
> The pre-order consists of the Darkfall client digital download along with a month of play starting on February 25th. The full cost for this is 42 Euro. This amount WILL NOT be charged during the pre-order. What will be charged is an initial 2.52 Euro non-refundable payment to activate the process. The remainder (39.48 ) of the pre-release price will be billed on release, February 25th. You’ll be free to cancel the purchase any time before the additional charge goes in on February the 25th.
> 
> ...



Link

Die NDA ist damit gefallen und es gibt Infos zur Pre-Order, Kosten, Systemvoraussetzungen usw.


----------



## Curumo (19. Februar 2009)

bisher klingen knappe 12 euro sehr vernünftig für das was man bieten will.
ansehen werde ich es mir sowas von ^^

wo neben bei erwähnt sei ich such schon mal ne Rollenspiel Gilde ^^
wer also noch nen verrückten Member sucht ist bei mir richtig verbunden


----------



## Templer2k (19. Februar 2009)

@curomo welche rasse willste denn spielen bin am überlegen eine zu gründen ^^


----------



## Dagon1 (19. Februar 2009)

Jeder der glaubt, daß DF ein fießes Gemetzel ohne Gleichen wird es eher wie ein anderes CS abläuft wird sicherlich nach 6-12 Monaten genauso entäuscht werden wie diejeniegen die Lagerfeuer RP wollen. 

Ich glaube, daß wenn sich die Community nach einiger Zeit beruhigt hat und entsprechende Leute sich gefunden haben das ganze recht normal werden wird. Mit ein wenig gesterbe hier und ein wenig geheule dort und einer Community in der die bekannteren Spieler hilfreiche nette Leute sind mit denen man reden kann. 
Jedes Spiele mit einer Nischencommunity hat bisher es geschafft im Endeffekt eine hauptsächlich brauchbare Comunnity zu erzeugen und den Rest an den Rand zu drängen.

Der Sprachsalat wird sich auch erledigen, ich habe auf amerikanischen und europäischen Servern gespielt und festgestellt, daß meistens die Sprache benutzt wird die die Leute verstehen die angesprochen werden. Sollte man selbst mit einer Sprache angeredet werden die man nicht versteht kann man ja höflich auf englisch antworten das man leider nichts verstanden hat und damit hats sich.


Btw. meine kleine RP-Gruppe in UO hat als "Orks" (mit den Masken^^) ne Art Räuber und Gendarm mit ner "Elfen" Gruppe gespiet und ansonsten sich RP-Artig hauptsächlich gegenseitig vermöbelt. RP kann auch zu 90% aus Gewalt bestehen wenn man es will. ^^


----------



## Gromthar (19. Februar 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Btw. meine kleine RP-Gruppe in UO hat als "Orks" (mit den Masken^^) ne Art Räuber und Gendarm mit ner "Elfen" Gruppe gespiet und ansonsten sich RP-Artig hauptsächlich gegenseitig vermöbelt. RP kann auch zu 90% aus Gewalt bestehen wenn man es will. ^^


So in der Art habe ich meine UO-Zeit auch erlebt. Na, hoffentlich finde ich da etwas passendes auch bei Darkfall. Rollenspiel im Form von "sich mächtig auf die Mütze geben". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (19. Februar 2009)

Am Anfang werden sich die Leute sicherlich abmetzeln, weil viele halt das System nicht raffen werden. Aber nach einiger Zeit wird sich das legen, auch dadurch, das die Idioten dann raus ausm Spiel sind.

Denke es wird sich ne ganz normale Community aufbauen, Der Grossteil wird vernünftig spielen und nur nen kleiner Teil wird PK´s


----------



## Niburu (19. Februar 2009)

Es wird ablaufen wie in der Beta. Die ersten paar Tage metzeln sich alle wie wild und nach 3-5 Tagen kommen die ersten whinner wie schwer es doch ist "Rot" zu sein, tja dumm gelaufen bei nur einem Char pro Account. Achja das Spiel rockt ich hatte in meiner Beta Zeit sehr viel Spaß und den hab ich mir größtenteils selber gemacht den Quest´s oder ähnliches gibt es nicht


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2009)

Ich bin mir jetzt noch nicht so ganz sicher ob ich das richtig verstanden hab. Könnt ich jetzt zB morgens als wilder wahnsinniger Schlächter durch die Wüsten von XY ziehen und abends in meiner Taverne im Z-City als Gastwirt fungieren? Oder gleich eine ganze Stadt bauen? Oder gehts da doch nur um morden und brandschatzen?

Oder anders: Könnte ich in den Wald gehn, ihn abholzen, aus dem Holz ein Lager basteln, in ne Mine gehn und schürfen, das Erz in das Lager bringen, mit weiterem Holz und Erz ne Schmiede und nen Laden bauen, dort Waffen verkaufen, mit dem Erlös weitere Materialien einkaufen, mir ein Haus bauen, mit weiterem Holz ne Schreinerei basteln, in meiner Schreinerei Möbel produzieren, die Möbel in mein Haus stellen und dann dort gemütlich in den Liegestuhl sitzen? (mit entsprechendem Aufwand versteht sich)


----------



## Wolfner (19. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich bin mir jetzt noch nicht so ganz sicher ob ich das richtig verstanden hab. Könnt ich jetzt zB morgens als wilder wahnsinniger Schlächter durch die Wüsten von XY ziehen und abends in meiner Taverne im Z-City als Gastwirt fungieren?



Ja...



Davatar schrieb:


> Oder gleich eine ganze Stadt bauen?



Ja...



Davatar schrieb:


> Oder gehts da doch nur um morden und brandschatzen?



Nein.... und ja...


:-B


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2009)

Ok das klingt super, weil nach sowas wie


			
				Davatar schrieb:
			
		

> Oder anders: Könnte ich in den Wald gehn, ihn abholzen, aus dem Holz ein Lager basteln, in ne Mine gehn und schürfen, das Erz in das Lager bringen, mit weiterem Holz und Erz ne Schmiede und nen Laden bauen, dort Waffen verkaufen, mit dem Erlös weitere Materialien einkaufen, mir ein Haus bauen, mit weiterem Holz ne Schreinerei basteln, in meiner Schreinerei Möbel produzieren, die Möbel in mein Haus stellen und dann dort gemütlich in den Liegestuhl sitzen? (mit entsprechendem Aufwand versteht sich)


 such ich halt schon lang ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm...fehlt nur noch ein vernünftiger PC, meiner ist doch schon ein paar Jährchen alt ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Februar 2009)

> ZITAT(Davatar)
> Oder anders: Könnte ich in den Wald gehn, ihn abholzen, aus dem Holz ein Lager basteln, in ne Mine gehn und schürfen, das Erz in das Lager bringen, mit weiterem Holz und Erz ne Schmiede und nen Laden bauen, dort Waffen verkaufen, mit dem Erlös weitere Materialien einkaufen, mir ein Haus bauen, mit weiterem Holz ne Schreinerei basteln, in meiner Schreinerei Möbel produzieren, die Möbel in mein Haus stellen und dann dort gemütlich in den Liegestuhl sitzen? (mit entsprechendem Aufwand versteht sich)



Mein Seelenpartner ;D


----------



## Ogil (19. Februar 2009)

Naja - was wohl (zumindest vorerst nicht) vorhanden sein wird ist Player-Housing. Zumindest zu Beginn wird es nur Gildenstaedte und Gildengebaeude geben - aber keine "privaten" Haeuschen. Dort wird es zwar sowas wie Wohnhaeuser geben und man kann die wahrscheinlich auch einrichten - aber das ist nicht sowas wie ein privates Haus, eine sichere Zone. Jeder kann rein und wahrscheinlich kann auch jeder einpacken was da rumsteht. Zumindest klang alles was ich gelesen habe sehr danach...


----------



## Dagon1 (19. Februar 2009)

Und der Teil mit tagsüber morden geht nur bedingt, wenn man es geschafft hat sich dauerhaft als playerkiller zu makieren wird man kaum ein ruhiges Plätzchen mehr finden. Aber die "pösen Purschen" lynchen und dann angeln und holzhacken wird ohne Probleme gehen.

Dauerhaft PK ist eher was für Leute die keine sozialen Kontakte außerhalb der Gide suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein MMO zu spielen um nur mit Bekannten abzuhängen ist etwas sinnbefreit, da kann ich auch mit den Kumpels einen saufen gehen und muss net vor der Kiste hocken.^^


----------



## Dresary (19. Februar 2009)

So lasst es beginnen.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


kann  mich kaum noch halten, voller Vorfreude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (19. Februar 2009)

zieht euch mal das Video rein, fand ich echt cool und zeigt das DF's Kampfsystem eben nicht nur geklicke ist

http://files.filefront.com/df+tourny+2wmv/...;/fileinfo.html


Hier noc hein paar andere Video's

Stadt kampf 6 gegen 20

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDaygL5hjWI&fmt=22

LoD Gilde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL55N7E1OYA&fmt=22

Mithril Warhammers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUS0S...&feature=email

BLOODSUN

http://murderotica.com/bloodsun.avi


----------



## Wolfner (19. Februar 2009)

Die Videos in denen die Magier rumballern erinnern mich ein wenig an den alten Ego-Shooter zu Wheel of Time :-B


----------



## Mondaine (19. Februar 2009)

falls jemand fragen zur beta hat einfach hier melden kann auch screenshots liefern, bin seit november in der beta

BTW : wer in der Beta ist, kann seit ner Stunde den PRE ORDER erwerben.

Alle anderen können ca in. 2 Stunden den PRE ORDER kaufen

Quelle :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



->

Your account is activated! You are ready to enter the word of Darkfall.

You can proceed to pre-ordering Darkfall by providing your billing information here: <REMOVED> ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Remember to visit our online community, so you can find anything related to Darkfall.
Click here to visit our online community
http://forums.darkfallonline.com/

A different account name is required to access the community forums, which is not related to the account you just created.

Good luck,

The Darkfall Team
Aventurine © 2009 - www.darkfallonline.com


----------



## Syane (19. Februar 2009)

Und um 19:30 könen die "nicht Beta" Leute Preordern ja?  Und wo das wird dann erst um 19:30 bekannt gegeben ?


----------



## Mondaine (19. Februar 2009)

der Post von Tasos ist um 5:30PM (GMT+1) geschrieben worden, im Titel steht Ihr habt 2 Stunden Pre Order HEAD Start.

alle anderen sollten um 19:30 ordern können, leider ist der PRE ORDER Link nach ca 10min ge-leakt worden, und die Server sind um 18:00 abgeschmiert. 

Ich habe zum Glück noch Pre-Ordern können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))

Der Link wird für non Beta Player hier : http://forums.darkfallonline.com/index.php erscheinen.


----------



## Syane (19. Februar 2009)

Ja auf der Seite oben im News bereich... da klick ich schon alle 2 mins auf F5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (19. Februar 2009)

@Mondaine

Wir alle wissen, dass sich das Spiel nicht an WoW-Spieler richtet. Aber richtet es sich denn an bspw. alte UO-Veteranen?

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Welt aus? Wie groß ist die? Es gibt da ja Spekulationen von einer Größe die 2-8 Stunden Laufzeit versprechen, nur irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.

Gibt es irgendwelche Features die es wahrscheinlich nicht ins Release schaffen werden?


----------



## Syane (19. Februar 2009)

Der Sprint der Wolfs Viecher kommt wohl nid...


----------



## Mondaine (19. Februar 2009)

rennen auf allen vieren ist bei den Mahirim nicht verfügbar. Ausserdem können Sie momentan keine Mounts craften, reiten jedoch geht.
player housing ist momentan auch OUT, clan cities können aber gebaut werden, die grössten zahlen an die 20 gebäude.

Wegen der map, die hauptwelt ist ca in 2 stunden durchquert mit rennen, für die grossen inseln (4 stück) braucht man ca 30-45min mit sprinten.
Dies ist jedoch kaum möglich da man nicht so einfach durchrennen kann, andere spieler, PK camps ala Buc Den aus UO, und natürlich mobs.


----------



## Gromthar (19. Februar 2009)

Also die Geschichte mit dem digitalen Download und 50&#8364; Preis gefällt mir mal überhaupt nicht. Bisher habe ich damit schon oft genug schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Davon abgesehen halte ich gerne etwas für mein Geld in der Hand, also etwas zum Anfassen. Auch wenn ich mich noch so auf das Spiel freue, aber solange werde ich noch warten - es läuft ja nicht davon.


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Naja ... gibt jezt ca 50.000 preorder plätze bis zum 25.2. und dann am 25.2. nochma 20.000 ... die ersten 50k sollen wohl nimmer lange reichen.


----------



## Niburu (20. Februar 2009)

kostet das Spiel nicht "nu" 42 Euro ? Und nur weil da nicht Blizzard/EA oder sonst was drauf steht darf es nicht ein Vollpreistitel sein ? Ich hatte in der Beta zumindest ein wenig mehr Spaß als in WAR....und das war auch Vollpreis


----------



## Bakual (20. Februar 2009)

Curumo schrieb:


> die meisten Kreditkarten kosten ja eine gewisse Gebühr
> und wenn sich seltsame Kontobewegungen auf deinen Konto finden kann man die Überweisnung so oder so noch einmal rückgänig machen


Zumindest hier in der Schweiz kriegst du Kreditkarten ohne Jahresgebühr nachgeworfen. Gibt auch Prepay-Varianten davon. Die Transaktionsgebühren bezahlt in der Leistungserbringer (also SoE).


----------



## shadhawk (20. Februar 2009)

Hab gerade ebend gelesen, dass man seit gestern pre ordern können soll? Ich find aber nirgends einen Link dazu. Kann mir bitte jemand genauere Infos geben, ob es schon möglich ist und wenn ja wo?


----------



## Niburu (20. Februar 2009)

Entweder googel benutzen um einen geleakten Link zu bekommen oder abwarten. Der Link wurde eigentlich zuerst im Beta Forum gepostet um uns Beta Testern eineen kleinene Vorsprung zu geben aber natürlich wurde der Link geleaked und nun kommen sie mit dem Ansturm nicht klar. Kosten für das Spiel sind 50€ überlegt euch ob ihr das Geld ausgeben wollt bevor ihr es nicht gespielt habt


----------



## Stancer (20. Februar 2009)

Kann mir auch jemand den Link schicken bitte ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Entweder googel benutzen um einen geleakten Link zu bekommen oder abwarten. Der Link wurde eigentlich zuerst im Beta Forum gepostet um uns Beta Testern eineen kleinene Vorsprung zu geben aber natürlich wurde der Link geleaked und nun kommen sie mit dem Ansturm nicht klar. Kosten für das Spiel sind 50€ überlegt euch ob ihr das Geld ausgeben wollt bevor ihr es nicht gespielt habt


Ich dachte da gibts keine Testversion, sprich man kann nur entweder zahlen und spielen oder gar nicht?


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Er hat auch nix von testversion geschrieben Oo


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2009)

Ja aber er schreibt "Kosten für das Spiel sind 50€ überlegt euch ob ihr das Geld ausgeben wollt bevor ihr es nicht gespielt habt" was danach klingt dass man es spielen könnte ohne das Geld auszugeben, was wiederum nach Testversion klingt ^^


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Da interpretierst du zuviel ..oder eher wünschst dir was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Leute sollten sich vorher nur mal richtig informieren ..sich videos ansehen ..die ungewöhliche Grafik auf sich wirken lassen ..genauso wie die Animationen ...

Edit ... also ein game hab ich ..brauch nochn 2. für meinen bruder ~~


----------



## Niburu (20. Februar 2009)

Irgendwan soll mal eine Testversion kommen. Und das Spiel kann man sich ja auch vielleicht bei Freunden/Bekannten mal angucken.



> Edit ... also ein game hab ich ..brauch nochn 2. für meinen bruder ~~



Ich hasse dich ^^


----------



## shadhawk (20. Februar 2009)

Niburu schrieb:


> Entweder googel benutzen um einen geleakten Link zu bekommen oder abwarten.



hm, dann muss ich wohl abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einen geleakten Link benutz ich lieber nicht. Möchte da kein weiteren Ärger verursachen. Hoffe nur, dass ich irgendwie noch an ein Spiel ran komme. Bin nämlich die ganze nächste woche unterwegs und kann deshalb am 25. auch nicht bestellen, was aufgrund der limitierten Version schon ziemlich ärgerlich ist.


----------



## Niburu (20. Februar 2009)

Du bekommst da keinen Ärger. Der Link wär 2 Stunden später eh öffentlich gemacht worden also von daher....


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Kanns sein das die preorderlinks garnimmer richtig gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Stancer (20. Februar 2009)

Naja scheinbar kloppen 100.000 Leute permanent auf F5...klar geht der Server da in die Knie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen Account hab ich nu und Kreditkarte auch registriert. Zur PO komm ich dennoch net durch


----------



## Syane (20. Februar 2009)

Jo der lezte schritt will nicht ..weiße seite ..anders als sonst halt : /


----------



## Gromthar (21. Februar 2009)

Hach, wie gut das ich nicht auf digitale Version scharf bin ohne ohnehin keine Zeit hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (21. Februar 2009)

Naja es wird aber voraussichtlich keine Boxen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest hab ich es so verstanden...


----------



## Gromthar (21. Februar 2009)

Also das wäre ... schlecht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madir (21. Februar 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Also das wäre ... schlecht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wird definitiv keine Boxen zum Release geben. Der Release wird  stark begrenzt sein, also nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Accounts zum start.


----------



## Gromthar (21. Februar 2009)

Es geht doch gar nicht um den Release, sondern ob es in absehbarer Zukunft eine Box geben wird.


----------



## Niburu (21. Februar 2009)

Irgendwan mal...aber im moment haben sie ja erstmal genug Kunden durch den Digitalen Vertrieb. Und wenn ich mir eine Box kaufe will ich ja auch einene Sicheren Slot auf dem Server haben und den können sie ja jetzt nicht mal gewährleisten.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Mir ist gerade der Gedanke gekommen ..das ja jezt eine Menge WoW'ler ..die mitm Lichking langsam durch sind ...auch bei DF anklopfen... 


Das sind dann meißt die die auch Aoc oder War getestet haben ..und dann zu WoW zurück sind ... Aber in AoC haben sie über fehlenden Content ab lvl 70 Rum gewhint 0o ... Was machen sie denn dann wenn sie merken das DF so gut wie Garkeinen Content hat...und nichtmal lvl ?


----------



## Stancer (22. Februar 2009)

Im offiziellen Forum gibts ja ne lustige Umfrage : 20-30% geben an sie kommen von WoW.....

Eine passende Aussage einen Nutzers : "Dont tell anybody that u are coming from WoW, because than me and my guildmates will hunt you, kill you and loot you until you leave the game" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gebe nem WoW Spieler recht wenig Chancen DFO zu überstehen...ganz ehrlich. Kaum einer setzt sich ernsthaft mit dem System auseinander und im offiziellen Forum tauchen schon die ersten Care Bears auf die nach seelengebundenen Items schreien oder fragen was Full Loot bedeutet und welche Klassen es gibt.... naja


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Was meinst du mit Care Bears?


Und ansonsten ..bin froh von wow vor nem Jahr losgekommen zu sein x) Wotlk (habs kurz bei meinem bruder gespielt) is so scheiße ..hab ihm sofort gesagt ..ich spiel nie wieder wow  nach dem ichs kurz gespielt hab...

AoC  das systhem war ganz gut ..es war innovativ und neu ..Aber die WoW Verwöhnten Spieler habens teils kaputt gemacht ..natürlich war auch AoC selbst schuld ...

...ich bin froh das ich mich weiterentwickelt habe ...das ich War gespielt habe/spiele ...es macht spaß... dennoch merke ich das mir die 200vs200 Schlachten nicht so spaß machen wie die  6(meine stamm grp) vs 30 .... wo wir dann sogar noch gewinnen können weil wir taktisch klug und gut spielen ...

Daher wechselt nen großteil meiner Gilde auch zu DF (Alles alte DaoC spieler)...viele sind/waren in der Beta ...

Auch verlange ich nach genugtuung für die ganzen WoW Spammer hier im Forum die die News über neue games mit ihrem "währ das floppt ..währ das is kacke"  zu spammen ... die ich dann mit Größter freude zur Strecke bringen werde ...

Ich glaube für bekennende WoW Spieler ...wird das kein Spaß werden... und das hoffe ich auch.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Das sind dann meißt die die auch Aoc oder War getestet haben ..und dann zu WoW zurück sind ... Aber in AoC haben sie über fehlenden Content ab lvl 70 Rum gewhint 0o ... Was machen sie denn dann wenn sie merken das DF so gut wie Garkeinen Content hat...und nichtmal lvl ?



Du verstehst den Begriff "Content" falsch, Content ist der Spielinhalt und nicht etwa das, was man als Beschäftigungstherapie für Maxlevler benutzt. Bei AoC fehlte die langzeitmotivation weil mein einfach nichtsmehr tun konnte; bei DFO gibts nichtmal ein Maxlevel - also ist Content hier im Prinzip von der ersten bis zur letzten Stunde alles was du machst, bei AoC war das Leveln auch Teil des Contents, aber es war halt viel zu wenig. Aber DFO wird genau das selbe Problem haben wenn sie nicht genug Inhalte bieten, was aber hoffentlich nach AoC nicht wieder der Fall sein wird.

EDIT: Ich bin bekennender WoW Spieler, bzw. wars - spiele seit geraumer Zeit nichtmehr. Aber ich glaube das der Begriff "WoW'ler" haben keine Chance bei DFO hier falsch ist, viel eher "Casuals" haben keine chance, gibt genug gescheite WoW Spieler die auch wissen was Full Loot ist und wie man "PvP schreibt"..


----------



## Stancer (22. Februar 2009)

Mit Care Bears sind die Spieler gemeint die nix ab können und dann den ganzen Tag in Foren rumjammern. Dazu gehören auch die Spieler die bisher NUR WoW gespielt haben und sich gar nix unter so nem System vorstellen können. Und genau die werden versuchen nen Easymode in DF einzubauen, indem sie tagtäglich das Forum voll heulen


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mit Care Bears sind die Spieler gemeint die nix ab können und dann den ganzen Tag in Foren rumjammern. Dazu gehören auch die Spieler die bisher NUR WoW gespielt haben und sich gar nix unter so nem System vorstellen können. Und genau die werden versuchen nen Easymode in DF einzubauen, indem sie tagtäglich das Forum voll heulen



Grundsätzlich sind Carebears PvE'ler die zu doof für PvP sind. Das sie dann Foren volljammern ist die Folge daraus.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Ne du ..ich weis wohlwas Content ist ...weil ab lvl 70 gabs kaum bis keine Quests mehr (wie du schon sagtest spielinhalt ..denke sowohl während des lvlns als auch auf max) ..Max lvl ist 80 in AoC und nicht 70.. ich denke ich weis es sehr wohl x) 

Aber das soll nun nicht Thema darstellen ...weil ich mich wirklich frage ...wie was wowler dann in DF machen ..wenn sie fast schon von Beginn an keine Quests haben ...sie hauen sich mitn paar spielern ..verlieren gegebenenfalls sogar ..kommen nicht weiter ..quitten das Game und spammen alle Foren voll ..wie erbärmlich das spiel ist ...

Edit: Ah okay dann passt das ja zu Care Bears...


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Februar 2009)

Es gab auch vorher Spiele komplett ohne Quests und diese Spiele hatten Level Ups und Klassen usw. - und die sind dann sicherlich nicht Contentlos?! 
Monster grinden und farmen stellt auch Content dar..
Ich habe AoC bis Level 80 durchgezogen, weil es mir nach Level 20 wirklich viel Spaß gemacht hat, war einfach ein schönes Gameplay - aber dann gabs garnichtsmehr (ich war recht schnell lv 80 ~~) was man tun konnte, ausser Rohstoffe sammeln und sorry, ich spiele kein als PvP-angepriesenes Spiel um dann Holz hacken zu gehen und von daher war ich dahingehend sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Du verstehst die Sichtweisen falsch ..ich weis das es den gibt troz keiner Quests ..du weist es auch .. gut ...aber die Breite masse an wow Spielern die das nicht anders kennt ..und/oder sich nicht drauf einlässt ..wirds als contentlos ansehen ..oder... so lehrt es uns der werdegang vieler mmo's die nach wow gekommen sind?


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Februar 2009)

Mh das könnte durchaus so passieren; Fakt ist aber das AoC nicht genug Content hatte..
..aber DFO ist halt Sandbox und wird man nicht an der Leine geführt und es wird einem nicht gesagt was nun passieren soll - da gibts wie gesagt kein Maxlevel und keine Instanzen zum abfarmen, das ist was ganz anderes; für mich wirds solange interessant sein wie ich mich verbessern kann und meiner Gilde entsprechend Feindschaften ausgetragen werden, gibt nix besseres als rivalisierende Fraktionen und passende Initiativen erstellt von Spielern und genau das ist der Content der bei DFO hoffentlich entstehen wird..


----------



## Stancer (22. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie können einem die WoW Spieler auch leid tun. Egal wohin sie kommen, sie werden gehasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das der Tribut, den die WoW Spieler für das Jahrelange sitzen auf dem hohen Ross nun zahlen müssen ?


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

jup.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Februar 2009)

Mh warum hohes Ross?
Ich habe gerne WoW gespielt, zumindest Classic und BC.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Boa ...fühl dich doch nicht sofort angesprochen angegriffen ... Es gibt solche und solche Spieler ..und ..ließ dir die Beuträge zu den News auf der Buffed Frontseite mal durch zu spielen die nix mit wow zu tun haben RoM z.B. wie das runter geflamt wird ~~ Oder auch die DF News ... vonwegen scheiß Grafik ..kommt nid an wow ran bla bli blub...


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Februar 2009)

solche Leute nennt man "Flamer" und nicht WoW Spieler, sorry aber ergibt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Najo ich zittiere dich ja nur ungerne ...



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich finds bäh..
> Ich hab mit RP nichts am Hut, also interessiert mich ein Spiel, welches weder Story, Grafik noch Gameplay bietet, rein garnicht.. bäh also.



Erste Seite ...zu Darkfall von dir :>  Ist das Flame ? Oder Ein reiter auf nem Hohen Ross?


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Februar 2009)

Und das als jemand der kein WoW spielt, gratz. 
Ich habe damit übrigens auf die Aussagen vom TE geantwortet, der stellt es nämlich als den RP-Heaven da und damit kann ich nunmal nichts anfangen, aber nach einigen eigenen Nachforschungen stellte sich heraus das das Spiel mehr als eine RP-Basis bietet.


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Na denn ham was ja x) 

Bin erstma raus ..geht zu sehr ins OT


----------



## Mondaine (22. Februar 2009)

Spieler welche keine FFA / Full Loot / Sanbox und Old School MMO's ala UO/AC/DAOC kennen, werden es in DFO sicherlich schwer haben sich an die harte Welt zu gewöhnen, speziell für die Konsorte der Spieler welche nur WOW kennen, wird DFO sicher nicht all zu interessant oder zu Beginn sehr frustrierend werden. WoW ist ein Casual MMO welches im Weichspülerprogramm läuft, es ist nicht besonders schwer, man levelt zügig es gibt keine grossen Verluste, man bekommt fast alles nachgeworfen, und über seine Taten muss man auch nicht gross nachdenken, ich wage auch zu behaupten dass man nicht wirklich sehr intelligent sein muss um in WoW erfolgreich zu sein.

Nun ich möchte hiermit diese Spieler nicht gleich verurteilen, aber die Wahrscheindlichkeit ist doch sehr gross, dass nach Release genau diese Spielerschaft weinend in den Foren abhängt und rumjammert wie doof, blöd und unfair DFO doch ist, genau jene sind dann die F**king Carebears ! IST DFO ZU HART FÜR DICH ? BIST DU ZU WEICH ! Allen anderen exWowlern welche DFO geniessen möchte ich herzlich gratulieren und hoffe dass man sich irgendwo ingame mal trifft.

ACT FTW -> ANTI CAREBEAR TASKFORCE

peace


----------



## lux88 (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab nur etwas angst vor dem fullloot. Wenn man mal die öffentlichen Foren durchliest, gibts ganz schön viele PK und piraten-gilden. Mir gehts nicht nur darum, persönlich immer abgefarmt zu werden, sondern dass die ganze sache kolabiert und man seine materialien gar nicht mehr sicher heim bringt, weil die gegner schlange stehen


----------



## Syane (22. Februar 2009)

Tjo ^^ das ist Darkfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (22. Februar 2009)

lux88 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur etwas angst vor dem fullloot. Wenn man mal die öffentlichen Foren durchliest, gibts ganz schön viele PK und piraten-gilden. Mir gehts nicht nur darum, persönlich immer abgefarmt zu werden, sondern dass die ganze sache kolabiert und man seine materialien gar nicht mehr sicher heim bringt, weil die gegner schlange stehen



Naja es kommt halt schwer darauf an, ob man Solo Spieler ist, oder Mitglied einer grossen Gilde rsp. Allianz.

Als solo Spieler kannst du die meisten Ressourcen sogar innerhalb der Noob Cities abbauen, d.h Holz / Kräuter / Steine / Eisen dort bist du fast zu 100% sicher.

Wenn du in einer Gilde bist welche ein Clan City oder ein kleineres Hamlet besitzt kannst du auch dort sehr sicher abbauen ausser eine feindliche Allianz/Gilde startet einen Siege auf Eure Stadt, aber dann ist sowieso die falsche Zeit um REssourcen zu sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Grundlegende Ausrüstung kannst du auch gut von den Goblin/Zombie oder Skelett Mob Camps farmen diese sind innerhalb von 5-10 Minuten von den Startercities erreichbar.
Es gibt auch pro Rasse ein Camp welches von einem Guard Tower geschützt wird, dort kannst du auch sehr sicher Stuff farmen, nichts gutes aber immerhin.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur empfehlen mit einem Freund zu spielen, zu zweit sieht das Ganze schon viel besser aus (jeder Spieler hat von Anfang an die Fähigkeit andere zu rezzen).

Wenn du solo spielst immer die Augen offen halten, deine Umgebung stets überwachen, und wenn du Schritte oder Kampfgeräusche in deiner Nähe hörst, sofort verstecken, z.B in ein Gebüsch liegen und die Lage beobachten.
Wirst du angegriffen und merkst dass du keine Chance hast, RUN LIKE A BITCH du kannst übrigens Zaubersprüche (Heals) auch während dem Rennen casten. Generell wenn du solo unterwegs bist  PARANOIA MODE = ON !!

Dies sind jedenfalls meine Ehrfahrungen aus der Beta, du wirst es nie 100% verhindern können, gegankt und ausgeraubt zu werden, aber du kannst es doch gut beeinflussen wenn du stets wachsam bleibst und REGELMÄSSIG dein Loot auf der Bank ablädst. Zuletzt noch zieh NIE etwas an was du nicht ersetzten kannst, findest du ein uber L33T pwner Item schmeiss es auf die Bank und verwende es erst, wenn du gute skills hast und mit leuten unterwegs bist denen du vertrauen kannst. (Gruppenmitglieder können ohne irgendwelche strafen gekillt werden, desshalb achte darauf mit wem du eine gruppe machst, beliebt ist, dass z.B zwei Leute 3-4 Randoms mitnehmen und harte Mobs zu killen, nach 1-2Stunden in einem günstigen Moment (die randoms haben low health) werden sie von den 2 anderen gekillt , gegankt (können nicht mehr gerezzt werden) und ausgeraubt, dies ohne irgendwelche Konsequenzen, naja jedenfalls nicht spieltechnischer natur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


Hier noch ein Guide aus dem Betatester Forum, all Credits goes to STUBBS ! Wirklich ein MUST READ super Guide für alle die DFO zocken wollen.

*
Stubbs' Darkfall Survival Guide* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*About Darkfall and This Guide*
What is all this jibber jabber?

This is not a Walkthrough
This guide is not a step-by-step hold-your-hand-through-every-detail walkthrough. Each race and each starting area for each race is different. To detail every single step would require 18 different guides.

I am not going to go into detail about each and every function of the user interface, or tell you exactly what to do with your time in the world of Darkfall.

If you need your hand held through each and every step with exact locations of towns, vendors, goblins, and resource nodes, stop reading right now. Uninstall Darkfall, and return it to your local gamestore if you can. Darkfall is not the game for you.

If you like to explore, crave danger, and are seeking a game that offers exciting and meaningful combat, you have come to the right place. Darkfall is a harsh, but rewarding world.

*General Tips*

    * Paranoia is your friend! Bank anything you don&#8217;t immediately need on you early and often. You will die a lot at first, and you will lose everything you had on you more than once.

    * Don&#8217;t trust anybody! People will try to scam you. They will try to jump in front of your attacks to turn you grey. This will allow them to kill you without penalty. They will pull any dirty, underhanded trick in the book to profit at your expense, and sometimes just seeing you suffer is profit enough. Always be on your guard.

    * Keep spare gear! When you get an upgraded piece of gear don&#8217;t just vendor your old one. At some point you will lose everything you have on you. If you vendored all of your extra gear, you will be left naked. Stockpile a lot of extra gear in the bank. Not just one extra set, many extra sets.

    * Save the good stuff! I know it&#8217;s tempting to cruise around in that shiny new kit you just looted, but don&#8217;t run off solo in it with no consumables. The shinier the gear, the bigger a target you become. Only break out the good stuff when you are running with a group you trust and/or when you have plenty of food/potions with you to help you get away from danger.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*The Interface*
WTF is this?

It&#8217;s Different
The user interface in Darkfall is very different from what you are used to if you have played World of Warcraft, Warhammer, or other similar games.

As of this writing there is definitely room for improvement. Some windows are slow to load. A lot of tooltips and information could be more clear. Chat windows and slash commands need work.

Quote:
BETA NOTE: The devs have listening to the community and reacting rather quickly. It is entirely possible the UI could make great strides where it is lacking by release.
Many actions may seem cumbersome requiring many steps to perform.

The reality of FPS style combat means that your mouse is how you aim. So in order to be able to aim and still enjoy using the mouse for what it was designed (clicking stuff!) you need to switch between modes.

Right-clicking is the default to swap between aim-mode and clicky-mode. Some people like to rebind the mouse-mode-toggle from right click to the Escape key, or their middle mouse button (if they have one).

You don&#8217;t use your abilities by hitting their corresponding hotbar button. That only loads them up. Once loaded you need to left click to perform the action.

Holding down the left shift key will make you sprint. This will make your character run faster, but it uses up your stamina.

There are some functional difficulties with having the shift key as your sprint key. While sprinting if you hit one of your hotbar buttons you are actually hitting shift-1 or shift-2. This switches to a different hotbar instead of loading up an action. For this reason it is a good idea to rebind Sprint to something else.

If you moved the mouse-mode-toggle away from your right mouse button as suggested earlier, binding sprint to your right-click is a good way to go.

But It&#8217;s Good
All I can say is give the interface time. What may seem cumbersome and frustrating at first will become second nature in just a couple days. This is really a well thought out interface, it&#8217;s just very different then what you are used to.

There is a reason your bags are a mess. There is a reason it takes time to loot a tombstone. The first time you polish off some jackass that looked at you funny and you get attacked by some opportunist that came along to find you with a grey (or red) alignment, you will have a choice to make.

You can try to grab what looks good, and run for the hills. Or you can decide you want it all and fight back. Either way standing there while dragging each and every item from the tombstone to your bag is not an option if you want to make it out alive.

At that moment you will appreciate, even if you still don&#8217;t like, the fact that there is no auto loot.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Getting Started*
So you&#8217;re logged in. What now?

The Clanstone and the Councilor
You will arrive into the world of Darkfall naked, and with only a small crappy sword to your name. Next to you will be the starter town&#8217;s Clanstone. This is where you will respawn when you die.

Somewhere nearby is a Councilor. Go talk to him/her. Make sure your weapon is sheathed ('R' key), run up and target him/her and hit your &#8216;use&#8217; key ('F' key).

The Councilor (and all NPCs) is a combination quest giver, trainer, and vendor. Accept any quests you can from him/her. The Councilor will start you on a quest chain that will take you to a nearby goblin spawn, and run you around town to get acquainted with the various NPCs there.

These quests will get you some gold, and some basic tools to start gathering resources.

WAIT!! Don&#8217;t run off to smash some goblins just yet. There are a few things you need to know first.

Little Green Bastards
The quest you got from the Councilor should have put some marks on your map to help you locate those filthy buggers. Hold on, you aren&#8217;t just running for the closest marker like a newb are you? Use your brain. Every other nubbie is doing the exact same thing.

If hanging out naked in the woods with a bunch of other clueless naked idiots is your thing, then go for it. But if you want to actually kill some goblins, go to one of the further locations. You will find many more tiny jerks with bad breath to kill.

Quote:
BETA NOTE: Not all mob spawns are turned on yet. This includes Newbie Goblin Camps. If you can't find any, move to a different starter town. They are marked on your map.
Forget everything you think you know about fighting monsters in an MMORPG. Your thousands of hours raiding 4 story tall dragons will do you no good against these tiny little buttheads. Goblins are bastards. You will hate them and love them at the same time.

First off, the obvious: you have to manually aim your attacks. No auto-targeting.

Secondly, less obvious: unlike in most other games, these goblins do not want to die. I can&#8217;t imagine their pathetic smelly existence is all that great, but it&#8217;s all they&#8217;ve got, and they don&#8217;t want to give it up.

They will run away, they will call in their buddies, they will try to get behind you, and they will lodge arrows in your backside from far, far away if they can see you.

As big of bastards as these goblins are, they don&#8217;t cheat like monsters in other games do. Their health won&#8217;t rocket back to full as soon as you lose aggro.

You need to unlearn the tendency to stick it out and get that last swing in to finish them off. When you are at 50% health you should be evaluating your escape options, and when you are at 25% health you should be running away like a bitch. Remember, you drop everything you have on you when you die, and anybody can come along and loot your grave before you get back.

Go ahead. Run away. Eat some food. Cast your self heal. Rest up a bit. When you come back that teenie green douche will still be wounded, and you can resume bashing his brains in.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Spending Wisely and Being Prepared*
You should strive to be an economical Boy Scout.

So you&#8217;ve killed a couple goblins, you completed a few quests, what should you do with your first few pennies?


   1. First 20 Gold -> Get a 2 handed starter weapon. Any NPC will let you swap it out.

   2. Next 100 Gold -> Buy an addition starter weapon slot, and use it for a staff so you can always cast spells

   3. Next 20 Gold -> Buy a Fishing Pole if you didn&#8217;t get one off the Goblins, you can get one from a &#8220;Merchant&#8221; NPC. Leave this in the bank unless you are using it.

   4. Next 200 Gold -> Buy the Herbalism skill. You can get it from an &#8220;Arcanist&#8221; NPC

   5. Next 20 Gold -> Buy a Mortar + Pestle. You can get it from a &#8220;Merchant&#8221; NPC. Leave this in the bank unless you are using it.

   6. Buy some Empty Potion Bottles, you can get them from a &#8220;Merchant&#8221; NPC. Leave these in the bank until you fill them with goodness.

*Gather what you need*
If you complete all of the quests around the starter town one of the items you should have acquired is a Scythe. If you sold it or haven&#8217;t gotten it yet it can be purchased from a &#8220;Merchant&#8221; NPC for 20 gold. This can be equipped to harvest herbs. Harvesting herbs gets you 4 key things:

    * Ingredients for Potions

    * Reagents for Spellcasting

    * Steedgrass

    * Berries

With the skills and equipment you bought above you can begin making stamina, health and mana potions. From now on you shouldn&#8217;t leave town in your good gear unless you have at a minimum 3 health and 3 stamina potions on you. Don&#8217;t use these to fight mobs unless you have a lot more than the minimum. These are to save your bacon and get you away from mean nasty players trying to kill you.

If you are planning on being any sort of mage, save up the reagents you get from herb gathering in your bank for later.

Steedgrass is an ingredient needed for making mounts. It is valuable. You can save it up for later or sell it to other players, but make sure you are getting a good price. Remember, it is a valuable herb.

Berries are bottom of the barrel food, they only last 60 seconds. But they are useful. That brings us to fishing.

*Fishing
*
Fishing is a great source of food. You also get some nacre, a spell reagent. You should fish early and often, and cook up your fish at the oven in town. You may also get some lobsters. For now you can sell them or bank them for later. They are a great food item, but they cost 10 gold each to cook, and you don&#8217;t have that kind of money.

Between berries from herb gathering and your cooked fish, you should be able to stockpile up a lot of food very quickly. Do so.

Along with your stamina and health potions you should always have ample food on you. Once again, if your supply is getting thin, don&#8217;t use it to help fight monsters. Save it to help you escape other players that are after your loot.

Stockpile, Stockpile, Stockpile

You shouldn&#8217;t ever gather just what you think you need. In addition to having some reagents, potions and a decent amount of food on you, you should always have plenty more in the bank. A player without food or potions is an easy target. Be that slippery bastard that got away.

Beyond Potions + Food

Weapons take durability hits fast. Never leave town with just one weapon that is low on durability. It will break on you when you need it most, and you will be stuck swinging your pathetic newbie weapon.

If you are into Archery, picking up Bowyering (500 Gold) is a good idea. You will also need Tongs (30 gold?), A Saw (30 gold?), and a Wood Working Knife (30 gold?). You should already have the other 2 things you need (pickaxe and wood axe) from the starter quests. Farm some materials and make yourself a ton of arrows. You will go through them fast.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Combat and You*
Outlasting and outrunning your opponents.

I cannot stress enough the importance of having plenty of food and some stamina potions on you at all times. Fights are won and lost on stamina management. If you have a full health bar, but an empty stam bar, you are as good as dead.

Heals are not strong, food is not strong, potions are not strong. They are all relatively weak and act over time instead of all at once. Eat food early and often.

Health pots are not emergency buttons. In an all out fight start chugging them at well before 25% health.

Never use up your last 3 stam potions to keep swinging your sword. If it has gotten to that point, you should have already started running away.

Never stand still unless you are intentionally boxing somebody in. You should always be dancing around and trying to hit your opponents in the back, while keeping them from doing the same. Hitting somebody in the back increases your damage.

Hotbar/Hotkey your different weapons, bows, and staffs, and get used to switching between them often during a fight. A single fight can switch between close quarters, long range, and cat and mouse many times over.

Most importantly if a fight turns on you, run away. Run like a bitch. Do it over and over. Use your emergency stam potions, and eat a lot of food. Doing so will let you sprint for a very long time.

Getting ganked is a big setback. Next time you run into your opponent he may be using YOUR sword to cut you down again. Don&#8217;t give it to him. Get the fuck out of Dodge.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Face Punching*
What you need to know about Alignment.

There is a system to limit (but by no means eliminate) same-faction killing sprees called Alignment. When you start out you have enough alignment to kill one member of your own faction. If you kill another you will go red. Once you are red anybody can attack you without taking a hit to their own alignemnt. And they will.

Anytime you hit a same-faciton player you will temporarily turn grey. While you are grey anybody from your faction can attack and kill you (and they will) without taking a hit to their own alignment. Guilds can declare war on same-faction guilds to avoid taking the alignment hit when killing each other.

You do not turn grey or get any alignment penalties for hitting/killing members of your guild or group.

There are two ways to build up your alignment. Kill players of enemy factions, or complete quests.

People will pull all sorts of tricks to get around the alignment system. They will jump into your swings when you are attacking something else. They will randomly invite you to a group. Be wary or strangers acting strangely.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
A Skill Based System*
WTF no levels!?!

Darkfall is a skill based game. There are no levels. There are no artificial barriers. If you want to carebear it up and craft all day, you can. You don't need to be good with a sword or fight monsters to get good at chopping down trees.

Each skill progresses in strength from 0-100 (with some exceptions) as you use it. In general the progression doesn't mean much except at the 25-50-75-100 levels. When you pass those barriers you should notice a difference when using that skill, and other skills may become available at trainers.

If you are into magic, be prepared for a long haul towards becoming a feared fireball slinger. You will need reagents, and for the time being you will need a traditional Melee weapon to round your character out.

You can't be a pure mage from the outset. You will simply be too weak. Stop being Emo about it and just deal.

There are no classes. You simply have a pool of skill points that are "easy" to skill up. Once you use up that pool skilling up in anything becomes harder and harder, but there is no hard cap. This prevents you from skilling up everything in the game.

Some skills, like gathering, are considered "trivial". This means they count much less towards your skill pool. Don't be afraid to skill up any gathering skill you want.

If you don't want a skill anymore, stop using it. Your points will decay eventually, and will flow into something else you are using.

There is no stat-allocation. As you skill up certain skills, your stats related to those skills will rise. For example if you skill up your swords skill, your strength will increase.

The bad news about this system is that it is complex and will take a good long while to develop your "build". The good news is that it is impossible to permanently gimp your character, and as the game evolves you can easily evolve with it.





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The End
Have fun out there!


Thats all for now. What are you doing still reading this? There is somebody out there waiting eagerly for you to introduce your axe to their face.


----------



## Stancer (22. Februar 2009)

Yep so wars in UO auch. Am Anfang möglichst jedem ausm Weg gegangen und sobald man nen Roten Namen sah hiess es nur "laufen laufen laufen"

Später, wenn man dann erfahrener war konnte man sich den PK´s stellen und mit richtig hohen Skills konnte man es auch mal mit 2 von denen aufnehmen


----------



## Abell (22. Februar 2009)

Ich spiel zwar noch immer WoW aber mittlerweile lass ich das Endgame links liegen und bin nur noch dabei die verschiedenen Klassen auf 60 zu spielen und verliere dann ziemlich schnell das Interesse. Vor BC fand ich im Endgame das Ehresystem noch interessant, da man sich dafür noch einigermassen anstrengen musste aber jetzt... Raids und Instanzen haben mich noch nie interessiert - zu unlogisch. Ist ein Boss tot sollte er tot bleiben  und nicht nch 5 Minuten wieder auftauchen.

Was ich wirklich gut finde ist die Hintergrundstory, genauso wie die einiger Quests, und ich werde WoW auch noch ne Weile nebenbei weiterspielen werde wenn ich mal Lust auf etwas anspruchslose und seichtere Unterhaltung habe, auf die man sich nicht sonderlich zu konzentrieren braucht und bei der man auch gemütlich fernsehen kann.


----------



## Shagkul (23. Februar 2009)

Als gediegener UO Veteran kann ich nur hoffen, dass Darkfall hält was es verspricht.

Ich hoffe ich kann dann endlich wieder mit tränen in den Augen sagen...

_*Now we are free …*_


----------



## Syane (23. Februar 2009)

Et geht wieder los ... preordering die zweite!

EDIT ...vor 10 Minuten habe ich nach ..ja 4 Stunden  endlich die zweite preorder für meinen Bruder bekommen !


----------



## Ogil (24. Februar 2009)

Ach so'n Mist - gestern Abend zig mal versucht, immer nichtmal bis zur Account-Anmeldung gekommen - und nun ist es mit der PreOrder schon wieder vorbei. Es heisst zwar, dass man am Releasetag auch wieder Keys kaufen kann - aber irgendwie glaub ich noch nicht dran bzw. glaub ich, dass auch diese wieder in kurzer Zeit weg sein werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (24. Februar 2009)

Mir gings auch nicht anders. Hab nach ca 2 Stunden aufgegeben. Ich werde es dann auch morgen wieder versuchen, aber ich habe so das Gefühl, dass es nicht viel anders sein wird.

Obwohl ich wirklich gerne anfangen würde zu spielen mach ich mir aber bestimmt keinen Stress, und wenn ich so lange warten müsste, bis die  Boxed Version endlich erscheinen wird.

Vorfreude ist immer noch die schönste Freude.


----------



## Ogil (24. Februar 2009)

Abell schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist immer noch die schönste Freude.


Naja - aber nach ein paar Jahren "bald - bald gibt's was - bald!" is auch irgendwann gut. Wer dem Loewen jahrelang nur den Fleischbrocken zeigt, der wird irgendwann einen Arm verlieren. Alte Loewenbaendigerweisheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (24. Februar 2009)

Ich wart ja erst seit 2 Jahren drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem ist Stress ungesund.


----------



## Syane (25. Februar 2009)

Die Offizielle Seite is zwar abgeschmiert aber hab die neusten News von Tasos ...

Für alle die denken man kann ab jezt Zocken ..is nicht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> The game servers will also open up sometime in the evening. We’ll keep you updated throughout the day tomorrow.




Ich geb euch noch die restlichen News ...für die die es interessiert ...wird zwar nix bringend a die Seite komplett im Aaaa... ist ..und man "falls die läuft" ehh wieder F5 Spammen muss ...naja:



> We&#8217;ve opened up account management for those who want to cancel their pre-order. You can cancel your pre-order by going to preorders and clicking the cancelation button.
> 
> There has been an issue with some people who have received an email message that their pre-order was successful but they show a zero charge and a 0 balance. This happened because of the time-outs or because of multiple ordering attempt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stancer (25. Februar 2009)

Was die Leute nicht daran hindert weiterhin die Accountseite zum Absturz zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (25. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Völlig falsche Einstellung!
> Aber ich muss sagen das ich durchaus gewisse Ansätze in DFO sehe die schon RP-freundlich sind, allerdings sind das Aspekte die auch ich, als absoluter nicht-RP'ler, begrüße: Keine Instanzen, einmalige Worldbosse z. B.


Keine Instanzen ja .. damit man sich trifft.
Große Welt ... nicht wirklich.

Klar, wenn Du 10.000 Spieler auf ner Welt hast, braucht die ne gewisse Größe. Aber dass jetzt mehr Größe mehr RP bedeutet, den Zusammenhang seh ich kein Stück. Im gegenteil, genau wie bei Instanzen gilt eigentlich, dass man mehr Interaktion will - die Leute sollen sich öfter treffen und das spricht eher für eine kleine Welt als für eine große, wobei natürlich es von der Anzahl der Spieler abhängt.

Aber prinzipiell denke ich schon, dass Du bei neu hinzukommenden Landmassen in etlichen SPielen auch einen Rückgang des RPs siehst, einfach aufgrund der Ausdünnung der Spielerschaft.

---

Im Endeffekt hilft aber nur Abwarten und Teetrinken. Ich find 90% des Gehypes vollkommen übertrieben, aber warten wir es einfach im Ruhigen ab. Meine persönliche Wette lautet, dass es schlicht PvP und RvR wird, in einem viel dynamischeren und insofern auch schöneren Umfeld.

Was mich ein wenig annervt, sind die ständigen Unterstellungen, sobald man was gegen das Spiel zu haben scheint.

-> Du willst ja nur das Themepark-RP aus WOW
Hmmja, ich hab jetzt seit 5 Jahren keine einzige in Gamecode verankerte Quest gespielt, wenn wir Trials von ein paar MMOs auslassen

-> Du hast Probleme mit Full-Loot
Ich hab schon auf Permadeath-RP-Servern gespielt. Nix Full-Loot und dann in der nächsten Stadt auftauchen, sondern dann ist der Char tot, die Level sind hin, etc. Full Loot ist für Weicheier. :-) *scherzt*

usw usf.


----------



## Parat (25. Februar 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> "Sang & Quatsch - RP" am Lagerfeuer oder in der Taverne, wie man es vielleicht aus den Post-WoW-MMOs kennt, ist nur die *Minimalstversion* des Rollenspiels. Komischerweise sehen die meisten Leute genau das und nichts anderes als RP an.


Falsch ... ich glaub Du findest wenig Leute, die das und nichts anderes als RP ansehen. Das ist, wie so vieles andere, schlichtweg Projektion. Du magst das nicht und unterstellst anderen, ebenso intolerant zu sein wie Du.^^

Ich glaub es wird schwer fallen, überhaupt 3 Leute zu finden, weltweit, die meinen würden, dass ein Waffengang etc nicht Gegenstand von RP sein könnte. Allerdings mag es dem einen oder anderen schwer fallen, ein - bis auf die reine PvP-Mechanik - interaktionsloses Umnatzen im Wald als RP zu betrachten - mich eingeschlossen. Wenn "FxYouAssKiller" vorbeikommt und mich umhaut, dann kann ich mir das auch nicht in Richtung "war aber athmosphärisch" schön saufen.^^

Und klar würde ich nicht absprechen, dass das Gefahrenmoment im RP schön bespielt werden kann. Wobei ich immer der Meinung bin, dass wer die Gefahr *braucht*, voll gelootet zu werden, um Vorsicht auszuspielen, der ist auch kein sonderlich geeigneter RPer.



> Wenn ein Landesherr InCharacter mit einer verfeindeten Gilde um seine Stadt verhandelt so ist das auch Rollenspiel.


Oh, sicher. Warten wir es ab, ob es zu derart politisch-komplexen Interaktionen kommt. Oder ob die "Verhandlung" ein RvR-Angriff, der so in AOC und WAR ähnlich abläuft, ist.



> Wenn ein Freibeuter sich InCharacter einen Namen macht ist es das ebenfalls.


Sicher. Aber warten wir doch einfach ab, ob da wirklich eine cool gespielte, an Fluch der Karibik angelegte Piratentruppe sich einen Namen macht .. oder eine Horde von gankenden Idioten.^^



> Wenn ein Handelsbund InCharacter Märkte mit ordentlichen Waren abhält genauso.


Sicher. Aber warten wir doch ab, ob es diese Märkte gibt, auf denen lautstark Waren angepreist werden oder ob es sich auf Minimalstinteraktion oder komplette Anonymität via Auktionshäusern beschränkt.

Dass es anfangs immer ein paar Enthusiasten gibt, die da aktiv sein werden, bestreite ich btw auch nicht. Die gibt es schlicht in jedem Spiel.



> In UO hats auch funktioniert. "Sogar" ohne offizielle RP-Server (bei denen ich immernoch der Meinung bin, dass sie dem RP mehr geschadet als gebracht haben - die Regeln wurden auf keinem ordentlich eingehalten und große Teile der ehemals aufgeschlossenen RP-Community wurden zu verbitterten Regelpochern (mit gutem Grund)).


Das mit den Regelpochern kann ich teilweise unterschreiben.
Aber ich bleib dabei, dass ich den Satz "in UO hats auch funktioniert" für weit hergeholt halte. In UO hat es funktioniert, in WOW nicht wirklich.

Und jetzt dürfen wir uns die Frage stellen: Woran lag das?

Hypothese 1: An technischen Gegebenheiten
Level versus Skills, Full-Loot versus Null-Loot.
Ich bezweifel erheblich, dass diese Ähnlichkeiten DFO/UO wirklich dazu führen, dass das Spielverhalten der Community in etwa so ähnlich wie bei UO wird.

Hypothese 2: Themepark versus Sandbox
Wenn wir von Schiffbau und einigen eher spezialisierten Sachen absehen, sehe ich nicht, wo DFO wirklich etwas bietet, was andere MMOs nicht auch haben. Es lässt nur etwas weg, nämlich die Quests. Die schöne Liste, die jemand postete, welche Spielziele man sich alle in einem Sandbox-Spiel setzen kann: Jedes einzelne davon kann ich mir auch in WOW & Co setzen.
Ich stimme allerdings zu, dass das ganze Questing- und Crafting-Gerenne tatsächlich RP-killend wirkt. Insofern .. jep, da liegt ein Vorteil von DFO, wobei das Crafting ja nach ersten Berichten genauso grindlastig und sinn-entleert sein soll.

Hypothese 3: Die WOW-Community war anders als die UO-Community
Und da ist für mich der Knackpunkt. Eine zu großen Teilen akademische, zu anderen Teilen schlichtweg wohlhabende (vergessen wir nicht die damaligen Telefonkosten), fantasy-begeisterte und von der Kreativität noch nicht in Bahnen gelenkte Community ist einfach deutlich RP-affiner. Und RP wirklich ohne jede Regelfanatisiererei, ohne jede Kleinkariertheit.
Die DFO-Comm wirkt auf mich ungleich assiger, wenn ich es mal so kurz und bündig ausdrücken darf. Und das wird sich auch bemerkbar machen. Klaro, da kommen dann die Leute, die sagen "Aber nach 3-6 Monaten sind die weg"... und dafür seh ich schlicht kein Argument. Das Spiel ist mit Schwerpunkt PvP entwickelt, also wieso sollten gerade die, die nur wegen des PvP da sind, da abhauen. Ich denke es wird wie üblich laufen: Mit der Zeit werden MMO-Communties immer assiger. Und DFO startet da schon auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Stancer (25. Februar 2009)

Die besten RP Spieler hab ich in UO getroffen. Nannten sich "Da Orcz" und haben sich wirklich wie Orks verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die haben so geredet, die haben sich so angezogen ( Ork Rüstungen etc.) und haben keine Städte betreten und waren den meisten Spielern gegenüber feindlich gesinnt und gammelten meistens in der Nähe von NPC-Orklagern rum.

Dann gabs mal nen Event, wo Orks die Städte in Britannia angriffen und die Spieler mussten die Städte verteidigen. Es waren dann überall in der Stadt Orks gespawnt. Tja und diese Gilde hat dann mal kurzerhand alle Spieler angegriffen und die NPC-Orks verteidigt. War einfach genial. Wegen denen fiel Trinsic dann an die Orks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magi999 (25. Februar 2009)

Kann jetzt mal wer sagen, wie das spiel ist?


----------



## Shagkul (25. Februar 2009)

@Parat

Schöne Argumentation, auch wenn sie rein auf Deinen Eindrücken aufbaut und ich Dir höchstens zu kleinen teilen beipflichten kann.


Zu Deiner Argumentation



> Oh, sicher. Warten wir es ab, ob es zu derart politisch-komplexen Interaktionen kommt. Oder ob die "Verhandlung" ein RvR-Angriff, der so in AOC und WAR ähnlich abläuft, ist.



Wird es sicher geben, die Möglichkeit ist nicht so gering, gab es schon in UO, wenn zwei Gilden gesehen haben, das keine ein stück weiterkommt. In Spielen wie Eve- Online entwickeln sich solche Dinge, wieso dann nicht auch hier? Darkfall bietet die Plattform dazu. Sobald man Einfluss auf die Spielwelt ausüben kann, ist so etwas möglich.



> Sicher. Aber warten wir doch einfach ab, ob da wirklich eine cool gespielte, an Fluch der Karibik angelegte Piratentruppe sich einen Namen macht .. oder eine Horde von gankenden Idioten.^^



Auch solch ein Image haben sich in UO sogar ganze Playerkiller Gilden auferlegt. Wieso nicht in Darkfall? Auch PKs hatten ihren Namen und waren bekannt.



> Sicher. Aber warten wir doch ab, ob es diese Märkte gibt, auf denen lautstark Waren angepreist werden oder ob es sich auf Minimalstinteraktion oder komplette Anonymität via Auktionshäusern beschränkt.
> 
> Dass es anfangs immer ein paar Enthusiasten gibt, die da aktiv sein werden, bestreite ich btw auch nicht. Die gibt es schlicht in jedem Spiel.



Der Handel in UO hat geblüht und das zu jederzeit, ich frage mich gerade was dagegen spricht, damit dem nicht so sei.



> Die DFO-Comm wirkt auf mich ungleich assiger, wenn ich es mal so kurz und bündig ausdrücken darf. Und das wird sich auch bemerkbar machen. Klaro, da kommen dann die Leute, die sagen "Aber nach 3-6 Monaten sind die weg"... und dafür seh ich schlicht kein Argument. Das Spiel ist mit Schwerpunkt PvP entwickelt, also wieso sollten gerade die, die nur wegen des PvP da sind, da abhauen. Ich denke es wird wie üblich laufen: Mit der Zeit werden MMO-Communties immer assiger. Und DFO startet da schon auf hohem Niveau.



Leider kommt Deine Argumentation nicht ohne persönliche Beleidigung aus. Warum Du Dich dazu genötigt fühlst die Darkfall Spieler als assig zu betiteln kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Noch eines, PvPler und auch die ach so assigen Playerkiller, braucht so ein Spiel. Es hat seinen Reiz, sie zu jagen, oder sich ihnen anzuschließen, je nach Spielvorlieben.

Zusammenfassend, kann ich behaupten, dass dieses Spiel nicht für Spieler geeignet ist, die sich an so Dingen wie PK und Full-loot stören.

Ihr müsst uns das aber auch nicht immer mitteilen, es reicht wenn ihr es für euch persönlich entscheidet und dem Spiel einfach fernbleibt.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Stancer (25. Februar 2009)

Magi999 schrieb:


> Kann jetzt mal wer sagen, wie das spiel ist?



Nein kann man nicht, denn die Server sollen erst heute Abend online gehen !!!

Oder hast spezielle Fragen zu dem spiel ?


----------



## Syane (25. Februar 2009)

Schön ... alles läuft so wie ich es mir ausgemahlt hab ..server gehen heute online ..stresstest Heute/morgen ...und am Freitag läufts dasn etwas runder hoffe ich ..und ich kann mit meinem Bruder spielen x)


----------



## Davatar (25. Februar 2009)

Viel Erfolg an Euch alle hier, ich drück Euch die Daumen. Wär toll wenn Ihr bis in ner Woche ein paar Eindrücke schildern könntet, dann leg ich mir das Spiel ev auch mal zu. Leider haperts bei mir an der Ruckelkiste, drum wart ich erst mal Eure Aussagen ab bevor ich mir was kaufe das ich dann eh nur selten spielen kann ^^


----------



## Syane (25. Februar 2009)

Läuft halt auch auf nem pentium 4


----------



## Magi999 (25. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht, denn die Server sollen erst heute Abend online gehen !!!
> 
> Oder hast spezielle Fragen zu dem spiel ?


Eigentlich nicht.
Hab nur interesse wie es ist. Kann es mir ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen. Kann vielleicht heute abend jemand ein paar videos auf youtube oder so machen? Oder eine sendung auf dieser komischen live-tv seite wo man streamen kann ( http://www.mogulus.com/ )
Wäre geil


----------



## Stancer (25. Februar 2009)

Gibt bei Youtube schon nen Haufen Videos zu DFO, einfach mal suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Februar 2009)

Jaaa von irgendwem, aber nicht von Buffed-Leutchens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Videos sind auch nicht das selbe wie persönliche Meinungen.



> Läuft halt auch auf nem pentium 4


Jau, aber mein PC ist echt uuuuralt und beim Laptop auf dem ich WoW spiele hab ich derbe Grafikkartenprobleme, die sich nicht so einfach umgehen lassen und ne Reparatur lohnt sich da mittlerweile auch nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Parat (25. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die besten RP Spieler hab ich in UO getroffen. Nannten sich "Da Orcz" und haben sich wirklich wie Orks verhalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh, ich kann auch tausend schöne Geschichten aus UO erzählen. Ich sag ja auch nix gegen UO, im Gegenteil - da beste MMORPG aller Zeiten.

Was mich nur etwas nervt:



Shagkul schrieb:


> Wird es sicher geben (...) gab es schon in UO





Shagkul schrieb:


> Auch solch ein Image haben sich in UO sogar ganze Playerkiller Gilden auferlegt.





Shagkul schrieb:


> Der Handel in UO hat geblüht und das zu jederzeit



Ich bestreite all das nicht. Aber das war UO. Und jetzt geht es um DFO. Und das einzige, was dafür sorgte, dass heutzutage ständig DFO in einem Atemzug mit UO erwähnt wird, ist eine Äußerung, wo sie UO als Vordbild nannten, was sie selber dann einschränkten auf das PvP. Alles andere sind dann Spieler, die UO toll fanden (wie ich auch) und jetzt denken/hoffen/träumen, dass DFO genauso wird - ohne wirklich Hinweise darauf zu besitzen.



> Leider kommt Deine Argumentation nicht ohne persönliche Beleidigung aus. Warum Du Dich dazu genötigt fühlst die Darkfall Spieler als assig zu betiteln kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


Ich würde sicher nie so weit gehen, alle DFO-Spieler als Assis zu bezeichnen, aber das Forum zum Spiel ist schon definitiv das unfreundlichste aller MMORPGs, die ich kenne. Insofern würde ich schon für mich zu der Aussage stehen, dass die dort versammelte Community im Schnitt assiger wirkt als die selbst von WOW.



> Noch eines, PvPler und auch die ach so assigen Playerkiller, braucht so ein Spiel. Es hat seinen Reiz, sie zu jagen, oder sich ihnen anzuschließen, je nach Spielvorlieben.


Ich hab PKing nicht als assig bezeichnet, sondern ich meinte nur den Umgangston auf diesem Board. Wenn ich also von diesem Board hochrechne auf die Community allgemein, dann kann ich zumindest fundiert (aber nicht unbedingt zutreffend) davon ausgehen, dass auch die IG-Spielerschaft im Schnitt recht assig werden wird. Jetzt kann man gerne einwenden, dass das Forum ja nur ein Ausschnitt ist und das nicht viel aussagt. Sicher. Aber mein Schluss ist immerhin schonmal berechtigter als "In UO wars auch nett, also muss es in DFO genauso sein" und mehr Argumente hört man schlicht nicht. Die UO-Spieler sind dort maximal ein Bruchteil der Spieler. Also .. warten wir einfach ab, ob die ihren Spielstil durchsetzen - längerer Atem nach 6 Monaten inklusive, oder ob die Leutchens aus WAR, WOW, etc ihren Stil durchsetzen. Ich persönlich würd da mein Geld auf die anderen setzen. Ich hab aber auch nix dagegen, wenn man das anders sieht. Nur irgendwann wäre halt ein Argument nett, das ganz ohne Verweis auf UO auskommt.^^



> Zusammenfassend, kann ich behaupten, dass dieses Spiel nicht für Spieler geeignet ist, die sich an so Dingen wie PK und Full-loot stören.


Lustig ... siehe mein Posting davor: Ständig dieser Hinweis. Als wenn jeder, der was gegen DFO zu schwuchtelig ist, um mit PK und Full-Loot zurecht zu kommen. Wie gesagt: Ich hab auch mit Vergnügen Permadeath gespielt. Tot = Char futsch. Und ich hab noch nie (außer MMORPG-Antestphasen) irgendwie nicht im Full-PvP gespielt.

Durch diesen Hinweis am Ende der Beantwortung meines Postings erweckst Du aber wieder den Eindruck: Die Lusche da ist nur nicht tough genug für PVP und Full-Loot. Und das ist für mich alles Teil einer Art kollektiven Selbsthypnose der DFO-Lober.  Jeder, der DFO nicht gut findet, ist nicht tough und cool genug für MEIN Spiel.^^

Nur: Selbst wenn man das mal zuende durchdenkt ... Herrjeh, wer ist es denn, der auf dieses Argument am meisten stehen wird? Wir haben hier das tougheste und meanste PvP-Spiel aller Zeiten. Wer hier rult, hat nen richtig großen.^^ Sorry, aber ich bezweifel weiterhin, dass das nun im Schnitt eine besonders feingeistige Klientel wird.

Aber das eigentlich-nervige ist auch: Meine Posts lassen sich zusammen fassen mit "wird meines Erachtens ein supertolles PvP-Spiel .. und was aus dem RP (im UO-Stil) wird, muss man abwarten - ein Selbstläufer wird es nicht". Ich hab ja nix gegen die natürliche Gegenposition "Ich hoffe und glaube, dass DFO in Sachen RP wie UO wird, aber im Endeffekt müssen wir abwarten und gucken, ob das auch so wird".

Aber "es wird ganz sicher so" .. das halte ich nun wirklich für wenig bis kaum wirklich argumentativ belegbar. Nur weil in der Werbung der Begriff Sandbox fällt.


--

Abschließend kurz die einzigen Sätze, die sich nicht auf UO bezogen:



> In Spielen wie Eve- Online entwickeln sich solche Dinge, wieso dann nicht auch hier? Darkfall bietet die Plattform dazu. Sobald man Einfluss auf die Spielwelt ausüben kann, ist so etwas möglich.


EVE ist am ehesten von der Zusammensetzung der Community her mit UO zu vergleichen. Der actionorientierte, typische PvP-Spieler langweilt sich da zu Tode (und ich verkenne nicht das großartige PvP in EVE).

Und DIESE Art Einfluss auf die Spielwelt, nämlich eine gewisse Anzahl von Städten/Burgen/whatever, die sich gegenseitig abgejagt werden können, bieten viele PvP-RvR-Spiele, nimm meinetwegen WAR. Und ich sag überhaupt garnicht garnix gegen das Spielprinzip, aber bei WAR behauptet auch keiner, dass das zu vielschichtigem Diplomaten-RP führt. Es sind halt Trophäen im PvP. Und meine These ist, dass das schlicht Resultat des Zeitgeists ist .. Communities sind halt anders, aggressiver, kurzfristiger, wettbewerbsorientierter. Ich mag mich irren, natürlich. Aber ich finds etwas billig, schlicht so zu tun, als wäre der Erfolg schon bewiesen.


----------



## Wolfner (25. Februar 2009)

Parat schrieb:


> Falsch ... ich glaub Du findest wenig Leute, die das und nichts anderes als RP ansehen. Das ist, wie so vieles andere, schlichtweg Projektion. Du magst das nicht und unterstellst anderen, ebenso intolerant zu sein wie Du.^^




Was du sonst so zu sagen hast, mag deine Meinung sein, aber das hier kann ich so zumindest nicht stehen lassen.

Es ist immerhin eine offensichtliche Tatsache, dass viele Leute (im speziellen Aussenstehende) denken, RP (in seiner Gesamtheit!) wäre es, sich in eine Taverne/an ein Lagerfeuer zu setzen und dort den Lebenslauf deines Charakters herunterzubeten. Ich glaube von dieser Vorstellung haben wir alle schonmal gehört.
Doch wir alle wissen auch, dass das "Sang & Plauder"-RP nur ein kleiner Teil, wenn nicht sogar der kleinste Teil des Rollenspiels überhaupt ist.

Aber, dass ich deswegen ne Stunde in der Taverne meiner Wahl nicht schätzen würde, habe ich nicht behauptet.
Also was genau unterstelle ich nun wem? Und wie passt da "Intoleranz" bitte rein? O_o


(Und ob jetzt irgendwer meine Beispiele für erweitertes RP nun ausübt oder nicht war gar nicht das Thema. Es waren einfach nur Beispiele, was man denn abseits der Taverne noch machen *könnte* (besonders in Darkfall).)


Edit:

P.S.:



> Wenn wir von Schiffbau und einigen eher spezialisierten Sachen absehen, sehe ich nicht, wo DFO wirklich etwas bietet, was andere MMOs nicht auch haben. Es lässt nur etwas weg, nämlich die Quests. Die schöne Liste, die jemand postete, welche Spielziele man sich alle in einem Sandbox-Spiel setzen kann: Jedes einzelne davon kann ich mir auch in WOW & Co setzen.



Soso....

Versuch das mal in WoW:
- eine Schmiede/Taverne oder sonst irgendein Geschäft eröffnen
- eine Stadt gründen
- eine Stadt einreißen
- einen gedungenen Räuber verkörpern (PK)
- eine Miliz gründen um der Räuber Herr zu werden (PK-Killer)
- Robin Hood spielen
etc.

:-B


----------



## Syane (25. Februar 2009)

Dumme Frage ...das mit Schmiede/Taverne etc eröffnen ...war doch sicherlich nur ...ja "Halb Ernst" Gemeint ... man kann Crafter spielen und mats einholen gegenstände basteln oder? Man kann nicht wirklich wo ne Schmiede selber hinbauen als einzelner spieler und sagen " joho das ist mein  Betrieb" Oder DOCH oO!? 

plx antrwotet mal das hat mich hellhörig gemacht,


----------



## Wolfner (25. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Dumme Frage ...das mit Schmiede/Taverne etc eröffnen ...war doch sicherlich nur ...ja "Halb Ernst" Gemeint ... man kann Crafter spielen und mats einholen gegenstände basteln oder? Man kann nicht wirklich wo ne Schmiede selber hinbauen als einzelner spieler und sagen " joho das ist mein  Betrieb" Oder DOCH oO!?
> 
> plx antrwotet mal das hat mich hellhörig gemacht,




Naja, in UO konntest du das.
Und was ich gehört hab, gibts ja Gildenstädte in DFO. Im Rahme einer Gildenstadt sicher kein Problem. Ich glaube in einem Video sogar mal nen NPC an einer Gildenschmiede gesehen zu haben. Ob du diesen auch dein Zeug verkaufen lassen kannst, weiß ich nicht.
So abwegig ist es allerdings nicht (und eigentlich eine reguläre Sache unter den Sandbox-MMOs - solche selbstgebauten Shops gabs auch in SWG).


----------



## Shagkul (25. Februar 2009)

@Parat 
Ich sage nicht, dass Darkfall ein Erfolg werden muss! Ich denke, also meine persönliche Einschätzung also, dass sich der schlechtere Teil der Com schnell aussondern wird. Denn wenn es einer ganz bunt treibt, gehst ihn halt einfach klopfen. 
Im Grunde ist das, wie Du ja weist, kein Ganken alla WoW, sondern “kann” wesendlich nerviger werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Lustig ... siehe mein Posting davor: Ständig dieser Hinweis. Als wenn jeder, der was gegen DFO zu schwuchtelig ist, um mit PK und Full-Loot zurecht zu kommen. Wie gesagt: Ich hab auch mit Vergnügen Permadeath gespielt. Tot = Char futsch. Und ich hab noch nie (außer MMORPG-Antestphasen) irgendwie nicht im Full-PvP gespielt.
> 
> Durch diesen Hinweis am Ende der Beantwortung meines Postings erweckst Du aber wieder den Eindruck: Die Lusche da ist nur nicht tough genug für PVP und Full-Loot. Und das ist für mich alles Teil einer Art kollektiven Selbsthypnose der DFO-Lober. Jeder, der DFO nicht gut findet, ist nicht tough und cool genug für MEIN Spiel.^^



Erstens ist niemand schwuchtelig, nur weil er nicht Lust drauf hat, den lieben langen Tag in Angst und Schrecken zu leben, weil er vielleicht sein Hab und Gut verlieren könnte. Ich kann jeden verstehen der das nicht will, Du interpretierst da einen Schritt zu weit rein in mein Posting.
Nebenbei redest Du da wirklich mit dem falschen, ich muss zu Gunsten meiner Argumentation niemanden abwerten, oder runtermachen. Zumindest solange mein Gegenüber halbwegs sachlich und höfflich bleibt.


Das Du speziell Pks nicht magst, entnahm ich fälschlicherweise diesem Post von Dir.



> Sicher. Aber warten wir doch einfach ab, ob da wirklich eine cool gespielte, an Fluch der Karibik angelegte Piratentruppe sich einen Namen macht .. *oder eine Horde von gankenden Idioten.^^*




Du kannst in WAR, WoW oder anderen gängigen Spielen, keinen Einfluss auf die Spielwelt nehmen. Zumindest nicht so wie man es gern hätte. 
Daher muss ich Dir widersprechen, es geht darum, dass man in Darkfall die Möglichkeiten, wie in UO und Eve hat. Wie die Spieler selbige nutzen werden, dass ist eine andere Sache.


Um dem ganzen einen wissenschaftlichen Flair zugeben….

Zusammengefasst glaube ich, dass Darkfall so schlechte Umweltbedingungen aufweist, dass eine neue Evolutionsstufe der Spieler eintritt. Die natürliche Selektion hält zumindest hier wieder Einzug und ermöglicht vielleicht jenen Arten von Spielern, die den gefahren getrotzt haben, ein angenehmes Spielerlebnis, so wie sie es haben wollten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Magi999 (25. Februar 2009)

Hat es jetzt jemand ausprobiert? WIe buggi ist es?


----------



## Syane (25. Februar 2009)

Die server sind immer noch nid da xD   für alle * man kann patchen mittlerweile ..steht nur in keiner news x)*


----------



## don_sch4lly (26. Februar 2009)

Weiss jemand wanns andere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten geben soll? Habe keine Kreditkarte und werde mir auch keine extra für DFO zulegen, obwohl ichs sehr gerne spielen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (26. Februar 2009)

lol DF unterscheidet sich nicht von den üblichen Themenpark MMO's, da ist aber jemand schlecht informiert. Stimmt ja auch in WoW/WAR usw. kann man mit seiner Gilde auch die Instanzlose Welt prägen mit seiner eigenen Stadt/Allianz. Nicht zu vergessen die erschwerten Raid Bedingungen die herrschen weil ja jeder in den Dungeon kann sowie das Free Aim und Friendly Fire. Und als Magier in WoW hat man es ja auch hart weil man für jeden Zauberspruch Reagenzien mitschleppen muss als "Munition" oder aber das ein frisch Erstellter Char auch schon mit nach (hier beliebige Instanz einsetzten) kann und den Leuten im "Endgame" helfen kann. Find ich auch gut das man nicht 80 sein muss um überhaupt erstmal eine Grundlage zu haben um mitspielen zu können und man die Gebiete davor immer mal wieder bereist weil sie so herrausfordernd sind als Hochstufiger Char. Jedesmal hab ich mich auch gefreut in BC das ich die Illidan klingen aufgrund meines hohen Crafting Skills selber herstellen konnte, okay die Beschaffung war schwer da ich ja ohne schnellreise System in die raue Welt musste wo mich jederzeit jemand leer looten konnte (blöde Horde) aber da steh ich drüber den ich wusste"Auch wenn ich die Klingen jetzt hergestellt habe wird doch immer ein Bedarf da sein und ein ständiges Angebot an Nachfragen da man seine Items ja auch verliert und somit Bedürfnisse wie im echten Wirtschaftsleben entstehen" ....also wenn man schon Kritik äußert sollte sie auch berechtigt sein und WoW mit DF zu vergleichen ist ja wohl der witz überhaupt den diese Spiele haben überhaupt kein bisschen was gemeinsam ausser das sie sich MMORPG schimpfen. Beide haben ihre Zielgruppe und das ist gut so


----------



## Syane (26. Februar 2009)

Toll -.- Hab keine Mail bekomme ...kann mich wenn die server on sind nid einloggen ..eben so leute aus der Gilde ...was soll das T.T

Gehts anderen ebenso?


----------



## Parat (26. Februar 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Es ist immerhin eine offensichtliche Tatsache, dass viele Leute (im speziellen Aussenstehende) denken, RP (in seiner Gesamtheit!) wäre es, sich in eine Taverne/an ein Lagerfeuer zu setzen und dort den Lebenslauf deines Charakters herunterzubeten. Ich glaube von dieser Vorstellung haben wir alle schonmal gehört.
> Doch wir alle wissen auch, dass das "Sang & Plauder"-RP nur ein kleiner Teil, wenn nicht sogar der kleinste Teil des Rollenspiels überhaupt ist.


Korrekt. Der kleinste btw nicht. Auch wahrhaft episches RP braucht eigentliche eine Fundierung. Der Held hat auch einen Alltag, sonst bleibt er flach. Ansonsten Zustimmung, aber es ist, wie Du selber schreibst, eine Miskonzeption.



> Aber, dass ich deswegen ne Stunde in der Taverne meiner Wahl nicht schätzen würde, habe ich nicht behauptet.
> Also was genau unterstelle ich nun wem? Und wie passt da "Intoleranz" bitte rein? O_o


Du hast das anders ausgedrückt in Deinem ersten Posting. Da klang es so, dass Du den Weib-Weib-und-Gesang-Spielern unterstellst abzustreiten, dass es außerhalb dieses Fokus noch gutes RP geben kann. Jetzt, wo du aus einer Außenperspektive argumentierst, kann ich es so unterschreiben.




> Versuch das mal in WoW:
> - eine Schmiede/Taverne oder sonst irgendein Geschäft eröffnen


Kannst Du auch nicht in DFO, denn das ist Hpusing. Sein Zeug irgendwo verkaufen geht auch in WOW, wobei das Crafting sicher schlechter ist.



> - eine Stadt gründen
> - eine Stadt einreißen


Du kannst die Stadt weder organisch aufbauen, noch sonstwas. Die 90 Plätze haben einfach einen Zustand "ohne Bebaung" und einen "mit Bebauung". Okay, also werden 90 Orte der Spielwelt in 6 Monaten anders aussehen als jetzt. Das wars auch schon. Das Abjagen von Städten im RvR hat WAR auch, und AOC meines Erachtens ebenso.



> - einen gedungenen Räuber verkörpern (PK)


Geht in jedem Spiel mit aktiviertem PvP, denke ich mal. Ist nur nicht direkt lohnend.
Um ihn aber wirklich zu "verkörpern" benötigt es meines Erachtens aber weit mehr als aktiviertes PvP und Full-Loot. Da braucht es eben RP. Rumlaufen und Leute umnatzen kann ich mir tatsächlich nicht als Rp einreden, das klappt einfach nicht.



> - eine Miliz gründen um der Räuber Herr zu werden (PK-Killer)


Eine Wache gründen ... ne Stadtwache gibts auch in Bree, die spielt das sogar. Ein reiner PK-Killer-Verband, der also nur auszieht und dann killt ist für mich noch keine rollenspielerische Veranstaltung.

Ich sprech natürlich nicht ab, dass es eine werden könnte.



> - Robin Hood spielen


Ich glaub wir argumentieren da teilweise aneinander vorbei.

DFO bietet die Möglichkeit, Konzepte technisch umzusetzen. Keine Frage. DFO mit 1000 RPern wäre sicherlich ziemlich weit ausreizbar. Aber in der Realität spielt man mit den Leuten, die da sind. Ein Held ist kein Held, wenn man im RP seinen Namen nicht erwähnt. Ein Bösewicht ist kein Bösewicht, wenn sein Name nicht nur leise geflüstert wird. Kein RP ohne Resonanzraum.

Die technischen Möglichkeiten auf RP sprech ich DFO nicht ab. Aber das Spielerlebnis formen die Spieler, nicht die technischen Möglichkeiten. Meine bereits geäißerte Grundposition ist ja, dass der Erfolg von UO als Referenzspiel nullkommanix damit zu tun hatte, dass die technischen Gegebenheiten so waren, wie sie sind. Hätte UO Levels gehabt, hätte es nicht weniger RP gegeben. Hätte UO ein weniger aufgefeiltes Crafting gehabt, hätte es nicht weniger RP gegeben. Und hätte UO keine frei definierbaren Häuser gegeben, hätte es nicht weniger RP gegeben. Alle diese Features waren nett, aber sie waren nicht die Ursache für das Spielerlebnis. Meine These, die man gerne bestreiten kann, ist, dass der Erfolg eher an der sozioökonomischen Zusammensetzung der Spielerschaft lag. Nochmal:

- Die Spielerschaft war im Schnitt gebildeter als bei heutigen MMORPGs (sie konnten sich entweder hohe Telefongebühren leisten oder hatten zB Internet von der Uni, beides Indikatoren für relativ gute Bildung)

- Die Spielerschaft war älter als bei heutigen MMORPGs (wo konnte man damals als 14jähriger schon 200 DM Telefonkosten den Eltern erklären^^)

- Die Spielerschaft war noch nicht ganz verhunzt vom Denken in reinen Enginekategorien (was erst mit WOW so richtig los ging)

- Das Spiel sah auch im Vergleich zu Spielen seiner Zeit nicht umwerfend aus, als reine Technikfolger hatte man nicht.

- Pen&Paper Rollenspiel war schlicht verbreiteter

Ich behaupte, dass das der Kernpunkt für das Spielerlebnis war. Und DFO muss schlicht mit schlechteren Startbedingungen zurechtkommen, denn ihre Spielerschaft wird jünger, actionorientierter, ungebildeter, weniger fantasy-affin, weniger RP-affin sein. Ergo wird das SPielerlebnis ans Original nicht ranreichen. So meine These.

Und würde man heute einfach nur eine grafisch optimale Neufassung von UO rausbringen, würde man trotzdem mit den selben Problemen kämpfen müssen und UO 2 käme an UO 1 nicht heran.


----------



## Parat (26. Februar 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Daher muss ich Dir widersprechen, es geht darum, dass man in Darkfall die Möglichkeiten, wie in UO und Eve hat. Wie die Spieler selbige nutzen werden, dass ist eine andere Sache.


Gut, ab hier sind wir uns einig. :-) Man verzeihe mir den Skeptizismus.



> Zusammengefasst glaube ich, dass Darkfall so schlechte Umweltbedingungen aufweist, dass eine neue Evolutionsstufe der Spieler eintritt. Die natürliche Selektion hält zumindest hier wieder Einzug und ermöglicht vielleicht jenen Arten von Spielern, die den gefahren getrotzt haben, ein angenehmes Spielerlebnis, so wie sie es haben wollten.


Ich stimm Dir im Prinzip zu. Ich glaub allerdings, dass die, die übrig bleiben, einfach die Profis in Sachen PvP sein werden. Andere Spielfoki gehen da unter.

Aber: Für uns beide heißt das dann einfach Abwarten und dem Live-Experiment zuschauen. :-)

Mehr will ich auch gar nicht, nur nicht diesen Hype.^^


----------



## Stancer (26. Februar 2009)

Naja viele glauben auch RP heisst "geschwollen zu reden, wie ein edler Ritter im Mittelalter"

Als mir aufm AoC RP Server mich mal son Barbar anredete "Wollet ihr mit mir reisen und große Taten bestreiten?" sagte ich ihm er solle doch mal seine Wortwahl bedenken und in welchem Szenario er sich befindet. Er wollte es nicht einsehen und war felsenfest davon überzeugt echtes RP zu betreiben.... naja

Übers WoW RP hab ich auch schon grausige Geschichten gehört. Da soll irgendwie jeder 2. Spieler der geborene Sohn irgendeines Gottes sein, wenn man ihn nach seiner Herkunft fragt. Oder Paladine die einen "Vampir" spielen laufen in einer heiligen Rüstung herum.... weils eben die beste Rüstung ist...

UO bot da ganz andere Möglichkeiten. Da war man eben auf keine Ausrüstung angewiesen und konnte sich deswegen schon viel besser an die Rolle anpassen ohne groß an Fähigkeiten einbüßen zu müssen. Auch in Gammelrüstung konnte ich da andere umhauen.
RP heisst für mich die Rolle die ich gewählt habe auch wirklich zu spielen. Wenn ich nen Bauern spiele laufe ich halt nicht in ner Ritterrüstung rum und kämpfen tu ich dann auch nicht, sondern hänge die meiste Zeit auf meinem Feld herum und ernte das Korn oder hock in der Taverne und tratsche mit anderen Bauern...


----------



## Wolfner (26. Februar 2009)

Hab einen netten Spruch gefunden, der irgendwie ganz gut zu der Problematik "DFO und fixierter Endcontent" passt:

„Wir verlangen, das Leben müsse einen Sinn haben - aber es hat nur ganz genau so viel Sinn, als wir selber ihm zu geben imstande sind.“

Wer also imstande ist, sich Endcontent zu schaffen hat auch welchen.
"Nachteil": Eigeninitiative; Vorteil: Großer Freiraum; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lustig irgendwie, dass sich ein Hesse-Zitat tatsächlich auf den MMO-Sektor umlegen lässt :-B


----------



## Parat (1. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja viele glauben auch RP heisst "geschwollen zu reden, wie ein edler Ritter im Mittelalter"


Ich weiß nicht, wieviele das glauben, Und vor allem weiß ich nicht, wieviele von denen, die wirklich RP betreiben, das glauben. Zu großen Teilen ist das ja auch eine Projektion von denen, die es nicht betreiben.



> Als mir aufm AoC RP Server mich mal son Barbar anredete "Wollet ihr mit mir reisen und große Taten bestreiten?" sagte ich ihm er solle doch mal seine Wortwahl bedenken und in welchem Szenario er sich befindet. Er wollte es nicht einsehen und war felsenfest davon überzeugt echtes RP zu betreiben.... naja


In einem MMORPG hätt ich gegen ne derartige Anrede nichts. Immerhin! Da ist man doch über Brosamen schon dankbar.^^ Ansonsten verstehe ich den Einwand natürlich. :-)



> Übers WoW RP hab ich auch schon grausige Geschichten gehört. Da soll irgendwie jeder 2. Spieler der geborene Sohn irgendeines Gottes sein, wenn man ihn nach seiner Herkunft fragt. Oder Paladine die einen "Vampir" spielen laufen in einer heiligen Rüstung herum.... weils eben die beste Rüstung ist...


Wir sind uns da sicher einig, dass da vieles Murks ist, aber auch das liegt an den Spielern. Mit den richtigen Spielern kannst Du in WOW wunderbares RP haben. Nur, im Endeffekt: Du spielst innerhalb einer COmmunity, die die Athmo eher stört als fördert - und es ist eben statisch und insofern langweilig.



> UO bot da ganz andere Möglichkeiten.


Nein. Das ist falsch. UO bot da keine zusätzliche Möglichkeit.^^



> Da war man eben auf keine Ausrüstung angewiesen


Ist man doch nirgendwo. Aber klar, die Itemhatz wird in WOW zB bewusst angeheizt, mehr zum Beispiel als in LOTRO oder eben UO, aber prinzipiell unterschiedlich gute Sachen gibts da auch. Natürlich meine ich auch, dass weniger Differenz bei solchen Items positiver ist fürs RP.



> und konnte sich deswegen schon viel besser an die Rolle anpassen ohne groß an Fähigkeiten einbüßen zu müssen. Auch in Gammelrüstung konnte ich da andere umhauen.


Wenn man mal in einem echten Rollenspiel-Projekt spielt, erkennt man, dass solche Sachen wirklich ein MMORPG beeinflussen, ein wenig, aber dass die Qualität, die man dann findet, letztlich überall dann doch sehr niedrig bleibt, außer im kontrollierten kleinen Kreis. Und da lob ich mir dann die kleineren Projekte, denn wenn ich da 50 Spieler habe, dann entwickelt sich ungleich mehr Dynamik als bei einer 50er-Sippe in einem MMORPG, denn die braucht einen inneren Zusammenhalt, das kleine Projekt nicht. Ergo sind die Chars unterschiedlicher.



> RP heisst für mich die Rolle die ich gewählt habe auch wirklich zu spielen. Wenn ich nen Bauern spiele laufe ich halt nicht in ner Ritterrüstung rum und kämpfen tu ich dann auch nicht, sondern hänge die meiste Zeit auf meinem Feld herum und ernte das Korn oder hock in der Taverne und tratsche mit anderen Bauern...


Ist alles korrekt. Du bist nur mit den Anspruch in einem MMORPG, egal ob nun WOW oder DFO, an der falschen STelle, es sei denn Du gibst Dich mit dem RP in einer abgeschotteten Gilde zufrieden. Alles andere bleibt dort notgedrungen flach - und es wird net besser, nur weil man sich Sandbox nennt und im Gilden-PvP auch um Städte kämpfen kann.


----------



## Ogil (2. März 2009)

Mal ein paar kurze Fragen an die-schon-Spielenden: 

Gibt es nun wirklich einen globalen Chat (bzw. Allianzchat)? Hiess es nicht, dass es nur den "say"-Chat und noch eine Art "Gildenchat" geben wuerde?

Was wurde aus den "innovativen" Moeglichkeiten des Handelns? In den Foren liest man nur, dass alles in diese Richtung gehende noch zu fehlen scheint. Heisst das ich muss meine Waren wie ein Marktschreier an den Mann bringen und taeglich die halbe Onlinezeit mit dem Ausrufen meiner Ware im Chat (gna!) verbringen?

In einigen Videos habe ich Zwerge gesehen, die so gross wie Menschen erschienen. Wurden die Zwerge "angepasst" um den vermeindlichen Vorteil der geringeren Koerpergroesse auszugleichen? Oder sieht das (hoffentlich!) nur in den Videos so aus?

Waere nett, wenn ihr mich erleuchten koenntet. Wer weiss wie lang es noch dauert bis ich endlich spielen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (2. März 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Mal ein paar kurze Fragen an die-schon-Spielenden:
> 
> Gibt es nun wirklich einen globalen Chat (bzw. Allianzchat)? Hiess es nicht, dass es nur den "say"-Chat und noch eine Art "Gildenchat" geben wuerde?



es gibt mehrere Chats :

- Rassen Chat , für jede Rasse einen.
- Rassen Allianz Chat , z.b für Mirdain,Menschen & Zwerge
- Global Chat , dieser ist eigentlich der "say" Chat
- Public Chat, dies ist ein "Zonen" Chat
- Gilden Chat
- Gilden Allianz Chat



Ogil schrieb:


> Was wurde aus den "innovativen" Moeglichkeiten des Handelns? In den Foren liest man nur, dass alles in diese Richtung gehende noch zu fehlen scheint. Heisst das ich muss meine Waren wie ein Marktschreier an den Mann bringen und taeglich die halbe Onlinezeit mit dem Ausrufen meiner Ware im Chat (gna!) verbringen?



Handel ist momentan SEHR beschränkt die einzige Möglichkeit seine Waren zu verkaufen besteht darin den Chat zu spammen.



Ogil schrieb:


> In einigen Videos habe ich Zwerge gesehen, die so gross wie Menschen erschienen. Wurden die Zwerge "angepasst" um den vermeindlichen Vorteil der geringeren Koerpergroesse auszugleichen? Oder sieht das (hoffentlich!) nur in den Videos so aus?
> 
> Waere nett, wenn ihr mich erleuchten koenntet. Wer weiss wie lang es noch dauert bis ich endlich spielen darf
> 
> ...




Zwerge sind immernoch die kleinste Rasse daran wurde nichts geändert,  sieht wohl nur so aus in den Videos. Sie sind deutlich kleiner als Menschen.


----------



## Ogil (2. März 2009)

Ahh - Dank Dir! Zumindest was die Zwerge angeht bin ich beruhigt. 

Das Chat-System gefaellt mir so nicht wirklich - ich hatte gehofft, dass es wirklich nur den Say-Chat geben wuerde. Irgendwie seh ich schon vor mir, wie staendig ein "Hilfe! Ein fieser boeser *irgendwas* hat mich grad ganz unfair gegankt - kommt alle schnell und raecht mich!" durch den Chat hallt. Es wird also quasi das Handy gezueckt und der Notruf gewaehlt - und da geht meiner Meinung nach doch etwas Fantasy-Flair verloren.

Und beim Handelssystem hoffe ich doch, dass da noch was kommt. Oder?


----------



## Pausen.org (3. März 2009)

für alle dies interesiert
http://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthrea...096#post2887096

accounts bekommt man unter 
http://www.darkfallonline.com/accounts/f/d...p?pname=Profile


----------



## Coup de grâce (3. März 2009)

Pausen.org schrieb:


> für alle dies interesiert
> http://forums.darkfallonline.com/showthrea...096#post2887096
> 
> accounts bekommt man unter
> http://www.darkfallonline.com/accounts/f/d...p?pname=Profile



Danke für die Links.

Hab mich da jetzt mal angemeldet, müsste aber schon jetzt Kreditkartendaten hinterlegen, ohne dass ich auch nur einen Blick ins Spiel hätte werfen können. Heißt das, ich kaufe da quasi "die Katze im Sack" bzw. dass es sowas wie einen kostenlosen Testmonat dort gar nicht gibt - oder hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Ogil (3. März 2009)

Warum sollte es bei einem Spiel, was gerade erst released wurde und bei dem noch Unmengen von zahlungswilligen Spielern vor geschlossenen Toren stehen, kostenlose Testzugaenge anbieten?


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2009)

_Warum nicht Ogil?_


----------



## Ogil (3. März 2009)

Weil man gefaelligst erstmal die zahlende Kundschaft reinlassen soll und nicht erst irgendwelche Gaffer?


----------



## Coup de grâce (3. März 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Weil man gefaelligst erstmal die zahlende Kundschaft reinlassen soll und nicht erst irgendwelche Gaffer?



Wenn schon die "zahlende Kundschaft" nicht reinkommt, dann isses wohl besser, man wartet tatsächlich, bis sie Testzugänge anbieten, bevor man seine Kohle für ein womöglich unausgegorenes Game im Klo runterspült. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im übrigen scheinst du in deiner grenzenlosen - na, wie soll ich's ausdrücken? - Ignoranz und Wut nicht zu erkennen, dass aus den so genannten Gaffern u.U. mal zahlende Kundschaft wird. Aber egal, danke für deine informative Rückmeldung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (3. März 2009)

Das hat doch nix mit Ignoranz zu tun. Wenn ein Spiel neu released wird gibt es immer erstmal viele Probleme und man hat genug damit zu tun sich um zahlende Kunden zu kuemmern. So lange man damit mehr als ausgelastet ist, wird man nicht noch mehr Leute kostenlos einladen, damit diese die Server und den Support belasten. Sobald der grosse Ansturm nachgelassen hat und man freie Ressourcen hat, wird das sicher anders aussehen. Das war bisher bei allen MMO-Releases so.


----------



## Niburu (3. März 2009)

und es warten genug Zahlende Kunden, also werden sie demnächst wohl keine Accounts frei anbieten. Und wer die Katze im Sack nicht kaufen will...wartet einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mehr chancen für mic hendlich nen account zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (4. März 2009)

Gnihihi - ich bin drin - bzw. war drin. Jetzt ist der Server schon wieder weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die ersten Goblins haben mich schon umgehauen - und ich hab fuerchterliche Rache genommen. Und es ist toll wie alles Konsequenzen hat: Ein Spieler hat mir beim Sterben zugesehen und statt mich wiederzubeleben nur neben meinem besinnungslosen Koerper gerastet (wahrscheinlich um mich nach meinem Ableben zu pluendern - allerdings hatte ich nix in den Taschen). Kurz spaeter kam ich wieder, der selbe Spieler wird grad (wahrscheinlich war er afk) von einem Goblin abgemurkst - und ich warte bis der Goblin fertig ist, hau dem Goblin was vorn Latz - und greif in die Taschen dieses netten Zeitgenossen. Und was soll ich sagen - die waren garnicht so leer wie meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hach - es macht Spass boese zu sein...

PS: Ist das normal, dass die Grafik so nach Cellshading ausschaut? Irgendwie hatte ich in den Videos/Screenshots nie diesen Eindruck.


----------



## Niburu (4. März 2009)

Optionen..Video Optionen ->ghannz runter Post processing aus machen. Das erzeugt aber irgendwie so eine Traumhafte Stimmung ich hab das in der Beta gemocht...hoffe ich komme bald ins Spiel


----------



## Ogil (4. März 2009)

Ah danke. Ich mag keine Cellshader-Grafik - daher bin ich froh, dass ich das abschalten kann. Aber wahrscheinlich werden damit auch andere Effekte deaktiviert - was natuerlich schade ist. 

Das Einzige was mich jetzt noch ein wenig stoert ist die geringe Sichtweite. Wenn ich in einer Stadt bin, dann werden weiter entfernte Gebaeude schon nur noch als grauer Klotz dargestellt (in freier Natur auch - also z.B. weiter entfernte Berge und so). Im Spiel meinte jemand, dass man Clipping aktivieren muesste - aber das hat ja eigentlich nicht direkt etwas mit der Sichtweite zu tun (ausser der Rechner ist ueberlastet - was meiner bei DF aber nun wirklich nicht ist) und egal wie ich die Regler gesetzt habe - ich konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen. Muss ich mich mit dem grauen Horizont abfinden oder gibt es da eventuell Einstellmoeglichkeiten um "besser"  sehen zu koennen?

AA funktioniert leider auch nicht. Gibt zwar eine entsprechende Funktion in den Videooptionen und man kann die sogar auf 16xAA hochdrehen - aber egal wie man sie setzt aendert es nix.

PS: Aber das Spiel selbst ist lustig. Kaum hat man ein paar "Schaetze" abgegriffen kommt einem der Gedanke "Muss Bank - muss bunkern. Nur vorsichtige Orks sind reiche Orks!"...


----------



## Ohties (5. März 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> PS: Aber das Spiel selbst ist lustig. Kaum hat man ein paar "Schaetze" abgegriffen kommt einem der Gedanke "Muss Bank - muss bunkern. Nur vorsichtige Orks sind reiche Orks!"...


wenn du mal wieder "drin" warst, magst du dann mal was zum kampfsystem bzw. den animationen schreiben? weil auf den videos sind die animationen teilweise echt arg grausig.

und mich würde auch mal interessieren wie das blocken funktioniert. in den videos hauen die alle immer nur umeinander rum um den anderen im rücken zu erwischen, ich seh da nie einen mit schild blocken.
und ich steh auf schilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke für die infos falls du rankommst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und Edith möchte gern noch wissen ob es fallschaden gibt. die hopsen da teilweise arg tief ohne, dass das einen effekt hätte.


----------



## Abell (5. März 2009)

Aktiv blocken kann man einfach indem man "V" drückt und der Schaden wird wirklich um einiges reduziert. Ich lauf selbst mir Waffe und Schild rum und bin einigermassen zufrieden damit, ABER es hat auch seinen Sinn wenn die meisten Leute mit Zweihändern rumlaufen.
Die Reichweite ist nämlich höher. Und dass die meisten eher darauf aus sind so schnell wie möglich so viel Schaden wie möglich anzurichten ist eh normal.

Fallschaden gibts und der ist teilweise gar nicht so gering.


----------



## Mondaine (5. März 2009)

Ich war seit November in der Beta und bin seit dem 26.2 beim Release dabei, ich berichte Dir gerne meine Erfahrungen zum Thema Blocken.

Schwert rsp. 1H Waffe & Schild sind in einigen Situationen eine sehr gut Wahl, allerdings muss beachtet werden, dass Parrieren/Blocken erst wirklich ab einem Skill von 40+ effektiv wird. 
Um mit dieser Combo effizient spielen zu können, ist ausserdem sehr gutes Timing vorausgesetzt. Es gibt ein Delay zwischen Schlagen und Blocken (ca 1. bis 1.5 Sekunden) somit muss im richtigen Moment geblockt werden.
Genau bei Beginn der Angriffsanimation des Gegners den Block triggern. Wichtig Blocken verbraucht auch Stamina.

Wie funktioniert das Blocken ?

- es muss aktiv geblockt werden per Hotkey.
- zwischen Angreifen und Blocken besteht eine Verzögerung von ca 1-1.5 Sekunden.
- Block - Damage Reducation ? erfolgreiches Blocken verringert den Schaden um ca 99% in der Regel bekommt man noch einen Punkt Damage ab. 
- Parry (blocken mit Waffe) - Damage Reduction = ca 70% des Schadens

Was kann geblockt werden ?

- Melee Attacks
- Arrows
- Magic Spells

Wo ist Schwert & Schild nützlich ?

- Im PVP bedingt nützlich , im 1on1 gegen 2Handuser (Polearm, GreatSword etc) kann man mit Schild und Schwert solange blocken bis der Gegner keine Stamina mehr hat. 
  Man selbst verliert eventuell 10% Leben und 30% Stamina, mit gutem Timing. Ist der Gegner nun out of Stamina zur 2Hand Waffe wechseln und das wehrlose Opfer töten, sehr amüsant.
- Wird man von Archern oder Mages unter Beschuss genommen, empfiehlt es sich zustätzlich zum Blocken noch in die Crouchstance zu wechseln, somit wird die Hitbox  deutlich minimiert.
- PVE, es dauert länger um ein Mob zu töten, jedoch bekommt man selbst sehr wenig Damage ab, ich greife hier lieber zu Bogen & Hellebarde, aber jedem das seine.
- Mounted Combat, während dem Reiten können nur Einhandwaffen und Schilde verwendet werden.
- Ausserdem haben die meisten Schilde auch noch Resistenzen z.b Pierce oder Slash.

Nachteile ?

- Weniger Schaden
- Hoher Stamina verbrauch, bei schlechtem Timing
- Geringere Reichweite mit Einhandwaffe.


----------



## Piratenwutz (5. März 2009)

die meisten hier im Forum sind doch eh nicht in der Lage Darkfall zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Man kann ÜBERALL umgehauen und komplett gelootet werden, auch 3m vor der Bank bevor man sein Zeug in Sicherheit bringt

- Jeder Angriff, vor allem Flächenzauber, der einen Verbündeten trifft macht ein kurz "Vogelfrei" man kan von jedem ohne Strafe gekillt werden

Daher wird Darkfall mein Spiel, weil ich endlich die WoW-Kackboons klatschen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (5. März 2009)

Also mittlerweile spiele ich zusammen mit 3 Daoc Calman spielern x)  Wir rocken alles zimlich gut weg ...die Whispers die wir bekommen sind teils auch echt amüsant. 

Pöse Menschens sind wir.


----------



## woldemor (6. März 2009)

Darkfall Online Broadcast !  Heute!!!

http://www.mogulus.com/darkfallgerman


Broadcast startet um 18 Uhr und geht bis 19 Uhr folgt den Link.

Tipps werden noch angenommen!!!!
*
Heute um ca. 23 Uhr Teil 2*


----------



## Exeone (27. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Entwickler haben gesagt jeder wird die Möglichkeit bekommen DF zunächst testen zu können ehe man sich zum Kauf entscheiden muss.




kann man es denn jetz irgendwo testen auf deren site habe ich dazu nichts gefunden


----------



## Pausen.org (27. April 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> kann man es denn jetz irgendwo testen auf deren site habe ich dazu nichts gefunden



nein kann man nicht 
entweder kaufen oder warten


----------

